# 2014 Pumpkin Patch Thread



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Anybody started yet? Yesterday I tilled my garden and got it ready for planting. I live in south Georgia so risk of frost was gone a month ago. I plan on getting some seeds this week to go along with the seeds I saved from carving last year and plant Saturday. This is my second year attempting to grow with last year not going too well. I had a couple of pumpkins reach the size of baseballs and softballs but ended up turning to mush seemingly overnight. Crossing my fingers this year for at least a couple of good carving pumpkins this year.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my garden tilled last week! I have 12 pumpkin seedlings started, I have been hardening them up this week. I am hoping to plant them this week, after I figure out some sort of barrier to keep my lab puppy out of them!!! 
I didn't have any luck last year either, I had pretty good size vines started, even flowered then either bugs or something wilted/killed them seemed like over night! Anyone know what it could of been! They just all wilted and died!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hoping the weather truns so cant till next weekend but have my pumpkins started


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nothing yet. I'll till here in a couple of weeks as I don't plan on seeding until about the second week of June this year. Weather has been crazy. We still had snow coming down just a couple days ago. Didn't stick, but we're still having cold temps.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Y'know...I've never grown my own pumpkins, but I'm tempted. Have had a hard time the last few years finding the really big ones. I'm a bad gardener, though, since I hate weeding and watering.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

beautiful nightmare, I was thinking about your pup the other day. How is he doing?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, yay!! The new pumpkin thread! I have my seeds, and my little mini pumpkin garden plot is all cleaned up, but the weather has been way too cold to start planting. I planted at the beginning of June last year and had a great turn out, so I will most likely wait until then again...or late May, at the earliest. IF it ever warms up, anyway. The way the weather has been with below average temps, I worry I won't be able to start planting until July!! I had my mini pumpkins growing up to and along my garage roof last year...it was CRAZY! Lol, I think I may keep them snipped back this year a little and only let them grow up to the roof, but not along it. It looked awesome, but was killer difficult to keep up with and trained. We shall see when the time comes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya I don't think I will get to plant till end of may at this rate I laugh and tell hubby we are going to have pumpkins growing in the house if weather dose not warm up soon lol


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Your plants look great SG. I am so excited about my first time pumpkin growing adventure this year. Part of my display this year is going to be a pumpkin patch with a mixture of real, foam and plastic pumpkins. I was going to start working on building the mounds and prepping the soil towards the middle of May and then plant in June. 

I am planting giant pumpkins and albino pumpkins. IIRC, the maturity date was 120 for the large and 80 for the smaller. I bought my seeds from Burpee. I have seeds for the Big Max and the Lumina pumpkins. Product pics are below:







[/URL]


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

kakugori said:


> Y'know...I've never grown my own pumpkins, but I'm tempted. Have had a hard time the last few years finding the really big ones. I'm a bad gardener, though, since I hate weeding and watering.


A good pumpkin patch kills weeds.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm finally joining in on a pumpkin thread this year. We've bought our starters, but have been waiting for the last couple of threats of frost to pass.

It's been many years since I've battled the squash bugs. Seems like a proper time to take another run at it.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I will be trying my hand at some small pumpkin patches as well. If it can stop raining I will get the area ready for planting. Hopefully I can plant the seeds in the next few weeks or so. 

Looking forward to seeing how your pumpkin patches will fair out!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

O'God I love seeing pumpkins growing again and Saki yours are already looking great.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stringy_Jack said:


> O'God I love seeing pumpkins growing again and Saki yours are already looking great.


thanks I am excited for them I also received these seeds for a gift am planting them too , so far I have 5 different plants that have started I will take pics of it.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> beautiful nightmare, I was thinking about your pup the other day. How is he doing?


He is doing well. Growing like a weed, I shared an updated picture on the mini reaper discussion thread.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Seeds went in the ground today. I used some leftover seeds from last year. If nothing pops up in a week or two I'll go buy some newer seeds. I had ordered some seeds through Amazon last month but they never showed up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey guys, if you have little ones and don't know about this book, check it out. My good friend Debbie Reece wrote it several years ago. It is called The Christmas Pumpkin and is adorable. http://www.beebopbooks.com/

It is in paperback and hardcover. Love the story.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

matthewthemanparker said:


> Seeds went in the ground today. I used some leftover seeds from last year. If nothing pops up in a week or two I'll go buy some newer seeds. I had ordered some seeds through Amazon last month but they never showed up.


Any secrets Matthew to get pumpkins to grow in Georgia soil, I mean Georgia clay?  I had planned on building a mound box and filling it soil and fertilizer about 8 feet out. Then letting the vines grow wherever.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Any secrets Matthew to get pumpkins to grow in Georgia soil, I mean Georgia clay?  I had planned on building a mound box and filling it soil and fertilizer about 8 feet out. Then letting the vines grow wherever.


I'm using a raised bed I made last year using landscape timber and filling it with a mix of topsoil and compost. My yard is nothing but clay too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hoping next week we can get garden tilled and planted but so far my pumpkins are doing great. they are the ones in the middle 









the snake gorues on the left, pumpkin and zuccine


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They look awesome, Saki!! I'm excited to watch the progress of everyone's pumpkins and gourds this year! I simply cannot wait to get mine started. It'll probably be about a month before I can plant, yet, since it's still so darn chilly here. The wait is killing me. Right now I'm just trying to appease myself with my Sage and other herb seedlings, lol, but it's not working...I need my pumpkins!! They make me happy!!  
I envy those of you who can plant lots of different pumpkins and gourds...I can only do my JBL's again this year. I have the room...but not the sunlight. Way too much shade in my back yard. I was quite proud of my upright mini pumpkin patch last year, though, and so were my neighbors, lol...and I am hoping to be proud of it again this year! 
It's amazing how the Pumpkin Patch thread...and also the (Fall) Scents and Fragrances thread...can get me immediately in the mood for Fall!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

This will be my first year planting pumpkins. I grew them as a kid once, got maybe 5 decent pumpkins. I intend to be a bit more serious this time.

First, I'll be buying seeds from Harris seeds, the main provider for professional pumpkin growers and farmers market providers. The Howden is a dependable breed, but the Cronus, the Magic Lantern and the Gladiator look and sound fantastic - resistant to powdery mildew, dependable round shapes, thick walls, strong stems.

I'll be planting around the middle of June, which should give me pumpkins a couple of weeks before Halloween. (115-120 days mature time). We almost never get a frost in the first half of October. I'll plant in the back yard in small raised mounds with fish emulsion for fertilizer, then just let them go and see how they do.

The one thing I want to do is set the young fruit upright, so they can achieve that round, slightly squat look the best pumpkins have.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We bought from Territorial Seed, because they had the corn I wanted, and the flowers Talia wanted, so just made it one big order. The flowers have been working wonderfully. 

Garden has about a hundred volunteers already, though I'm killing all those, figured it means the ground is warm enough to plant now (normally it's a few more weeks before I start getting volunteers) so, just got done prepping my seeds. 

I've found this is the best means of starting pumpkins for me just some damp towels in a ziploc for a few days, once that starts to sprout, I transfer them to the pots. 









We've got lots of varieties this year . 

Neons are wonderful in that they grow orange from the start, so if I have to pick them a little less than ripe, you really can't tell. They don't get very big, about up to basketball size, and the vines are a little smaller, so I can fit more in my space. Had very good luck with them here. 

Sugar, I've found the LITTLE kids love the little pumpkins to carve at the party.

Then my mini varieties. Jack Be Littles are Talia's favorites, the mystery seeds were SUPPOSED to be jack be littles last year, but were green and yellow mottled something or others, so I just saved seeds (not that it guarantees I'll get the same this year thanks to how pumpkins propagate). Lil Pumpkemon are new this year for us, supposed to be orange with white stripes. We'll see. 

My Uncle plants Howdens for us as well, so I'll have some larger ones to mix in with the neon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx, or anyone who knows, I was wondering, about how big do the Sugar/Pie pumpkin plants/vines get in comparison to larger pumpkin vines and mini (JBL) pumpkin vines? Right now, I have been doing the JBLs simply because I can grow them upwards and take up a small area of space...but I was wondering if the Sugars/Pies would also be possible to plant in a smaller area. I have some sunny area in my back yard...just not enough to plant full size pumpkin vines. I've been looking online to get info about size on the vines for those varieties, but I'd like to hear what you guys have to say from experience with them!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> UnOrthodOx, or anyone who knows, I was wondering, about how big do the Sugar/Pie pumpkin plants/vines get in comparison to larger pumpkin vines and mini (JBL) pumpkin vines? Right now, I have been doing the JBLs simply because I can grow them upwards and take up a small area of space...but I was wondering if the Sugars/Pies would also be possible to plant in a smaller area. I have some sunny area in my back yard...just not enough to plant full size pumpkin vines. I've been looking online to get info about size on the vines for those varieties, but I'd like to hear what you guys have to say from experience with them!


The sugars are about the same size vines as the minis in my experience. You MIGHT even get away with trellising them...I think I just might try that this year. 

There's also pumpkin varieties that claim to be bush or semi bush, so they don't spread out. I don't really have any experience with them, however. "Cheyenne Bush" is a particular one that interests me as it looks like good carving size where most are on the small side.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Howdens are what I planted. I really didn't know what that meant, it's just what was on the shelf in the nursery I bought them from.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> The sugars are about the same size vines as the minis in my experience. You MIGHT even get away with trellising them...I think I just might try that this year.
> 
> There's also pumpkin varieties that claim to be bush or semi bush, so they don't spread out. I don't really have any experience with them, however. "Cheyenne Bush" is a particular one that interests me as it looks like good carving size where most are on the small side.


Hmmm...I'll have to go wandering in my yard to see if I could come up with a space for some sugars...
A bush type of pumpkin would be IDEAL! I haven't seen anything like that in seeds in my area, though, but maybe I'll have to check online...if you find and decide to grow a bush pumpkin, I hope to see how it goes for you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> Howdens are what I planted. I really didn't know what that meant, it's just what was on the shelf in the nursery I bought them from.


A Howden is a basic, good type for a carving pumpkin. Round or slightly tall oval, orange, thick flesh/skin, sturdy handle and about 15lbs-30lbs. They tend to be a type stores sell around Halloween for carving Jack-o-Lanterns.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...I checked online for the Cheyenne Bush Pumpkin seeds...but the few places I found that sold them are currently sold out. I guess I will have to save that thought for next year. I will have to keep an eye out for them. In the meantime, I'll be happy with my JBL's.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Transferring to pots today. 










The mystery pumpkin seeds we saved didn't have a very good germination %. Probably close to a hundred seeds, I only got 6 that showed signs of life.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

It is great to see this thread get started for 2014....it'll be one of the crutches I lean on to get through another miserable Florida summer as I wait for what approximates fall here. 

I'm so glad to see sprouts and tiny plants already.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Transferring to pots today.
> The mystery pumpkin seeds we saved didn't have a very good germination %. Probably close to a hundred seeds, I only got 6 that showed signs of life.


Only two days to see little sprouts, that is pretty cool. I will use your idea of damp paper towels as a starter tonight. At first, I didn't quite understand the benefit, but now I do. If you had planted all of those non-germinating seeds in little peat pots you would have wasted a lot effort. Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so hoping to get my garden tilled still having some low temps so may have to wait a couple more weeks


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Since I can't plant yet, I'm currently taking "orders" from family and friends for my seedlings, lol. I can only use a plant or two in my yard at the moment, which leaves many of my babies without homes. So, I pass out the extra seedlings to people I know who want them. Since last year I had 100% of my JBL seedlings germinate, I had lots to go around. I'm hoping for a similar turnout this year! I did the pre-plant seed soak in baggies (or did I use cups...I simply cannot remember) last year, too, so I'm sure I will be doing that again this year. It's looking like May 24th will be around my planting date, since it seems the weather may finally stay warmer at that point. Right now it gets warm, then cool, then hot, then back to cool...it's crazy!


----------



## Papa_K (Oct 15, 2008)

View attachment 197629
View attachment 197629


Question - does anyone know why they discontinued the foam blown jack-o-lanterns? I am not real keen on the the plastic ones. Did the foam lit ones let off some sort of toxic gas? I don't have them indoors so I would think that wouldn't be a problem. But if they also created carcinogens or used fossil fuels or the skin of dead babies then I would probably not want to use them however I think they were pretty safe.

I've looked online "google" and the only place I can find any is on e-bay. Now I do shop at Goodwills all around and every place I get a chance to go but these are still few and far between. I've only got about 40 pumpkins but can always use more.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Papa_K said:


> Question - does anyone know why they discontinued the foam blown jack-o-lanterns? I am not real keen on the the plastic ones. Did the foam lit ones let off some sort of toxic gas? I don't have them indoors so I would think that wouldn't be a problem. But if they also created carcinogens or used fossil fuels or the skin of dead babies then I would probably not want to use them however I think they were pretty safe.
> 
> I've looked online "google" and the only place I can find any is on e-bay. Now I do shop at Goodwills all around and every place I get a chance to go but these are still few and far between. I've only got about 40 pumpkins but can always use more.


Do you mean carvable foam ones like funkins? Most pumpkins like that aren't available for sale until mid summer, early fall, when the Harvest/Halloween merchandise starts to come out. I don't usually see them for sale year round...unless you randomly find one in places like ebay and such.


----------



## Papa_K (Oct 15, 2008)

Not so much the carvable ones, I haven't yet tried to tackle that feat of artism at this point. I'm not so much looking to buy any now but I haven't seen the pre-fab'ed carved ones for sale at any stores but Goodwill.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Papa_K said:


> Not so much the carvable ones, I haven't yet tried to tackle that feat of artism at this point. I'm not so much looking to buy any now but I haven't seen the pre-fab'ed carved ones for sale at any stores but Goodwill.


Oh, okay. Hmmm...well, probably the same thing, see if they come back around Fall time with the rest of the Fall/Halloween decor...I can't think off the top of my head if I saw any pre-carved foam ones last season or not...hope you find some!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I have bagged my giant pumpkin seeds with a damp paper towel. Burpee actually gave me 30 instead of 25. My guess is that they must weigh the seeds instead of actually counting them. Of course, that would be an interesting job title as "lead seed counter."

Additionally, I have inquired about having top soil delivered to my home to help build a suitable pumpkin bed. As with most backyards in Georgia, beyond the first inch or two, our dirt is pure clay. A cubic meter of top soil is $28 and is suppose to cover a 100 sq. ft at a depth of three inches. This certainly more soil than I would get in 28 individual bags at the local stores. 

I guess I could order enough cubes to build a nice bed. I am certainly into the pumpkin patch project with both feet.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just keep the damp towel/bag of seeds someplace nice and warm. I put mine in the grow light compartment I use to grow the seedlings myself. I'm pretty confident it's not the light the seeds respond to but the heat. 

Last year, we tried a NUMBER of starting methods suggested about the web. Soaking seeds prior to planting, sanding down the edges, floating seeds to see which will germinate or not, and couple others I can't recall right now. The damp towel/bag was far and away the most successful method of germinating the seeds. 

They are just barely starting to push up through the soil in the peat pots tonight, probably have some worth taking pics of tomorrow.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't have any pumpkin plants because I don't have a garden area big enough, I can only grow a few tomato, peppers and herbs. I do have some venus fly traps starting to sprout and grow their first non-active traps.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Exactly one week after planting my seeds have sprouted.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stringy_Jack said:


> I don't have any pumpkin plants because I don't have a garden area big enough, I can only grow a few tomato, peppers and herbs. I do have some venus fly traps starting to sprout and grow their first non-active traps.
> View attachment 197656


Awesome! They will be really neat full grown. I had one when I was younger. As for pumpkins and space, you could always do Jack-Be-Little Pumpkins like I do each year, if you don't have room. You can either plant them in ground and train them up a trellis, or you can plant them in a large planter. I have done both with great results!! I have pics in last years Pumpkin Patch thread...and also in my personal albums, if you want to see how I did it. Barely took up any space, especially in the pot. (Well, the one On the trellis got a bit carried away, lol, only because I let it...this year I may tip it at a certain point to keep it a bit smaller along my roof.  )


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've never been able to keep a fly trap alive.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok got my pumpkins and gores in the ground I am trying something new this year with my garden will see how it turns out


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I have yet to till the ground! It's been raining just about every day. I'm hoping to at least get it done this week. Still not planting until 2nd week of June though.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry, got busy. Here's the little guys over the weekend.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's so exciting!! Your seedlings look great, guys! Saki, I can't wait to see how your garden fills in...an interesting and cool layout!  
I just need to get through this cold week we have coming then I can start, too!!!!!! It's crazy, it's almost 90 degrees today, and will drop to the low 60's, upper 50's for highs through the week. Illinois weather just keeps getting weirder each year, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you I to am hoping what I have envisioned in my head pans out for real lol only way was to try


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are having weird weather in Texas, too. It has been in the 90s and tomorrow high will be 60. Storming right now and sky is black. I hate this time of year. Hope the tornados stay away.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

I finally got my seeds into their starter pots late last week - this will be my first attempt at growing pumpkins, but I have particular plans involving a white pumpkin, so I'm hoping I'll get at least one to grow. I wish I'd seen UnOrthodOx's plastic bag method earlier - I'd at least know if they're going to germinate a bit earlier, instead of waiting for them to poke their heads out of the pots.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok, I did it. I got some big max seeds today, and I've got them started in a ziploc on a damp paper towel. We'll see how this goes.

I'm going to get a kabocha and harvest it for seeds too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> We are having weird weather in Texas, too. It has been in the 90s and tomorrow high will be 60. Storming right now and sky is black. I hate this time of year. Hope the tornados stay away.


Storming here, too. It's odd that Texas and Illinois would be having the same weather at the same time, lol. It keeps raining so heavy on and off with high winds these past few days that I'm glad my seedlings weren't started yet...they would've drown or blown over and broke! As it is my herb seedlings are quite drenched...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

matthewthemanparker said:


> Exactly one week after planting my seeds have sprouted.



Nice Job!!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

kakugori said:


> Ok, I did it. I got some big max seeds today, and I've got them started in a ziploc on a damp paper towel.


I went with Big Max, too. In my area, carving pumpkins get down to $3-$5 each, but the larger ones are like $100 bucks and up. I wanted a larger pumpkin but not so large that it lost its round shape. Plus, a 100lb pumpkin is all that I care to pick up and wheel barrow around the yard.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah, I can get cheap little things easily enough but I haven't found any really good, big pumpkins in a few years. I want another couple that are this size:







(That arm in its mouth is life-size, for scale of course...the one behind it you can just kind of see was just as big or larger.)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

kakugori said:


> Yeah, I can get cheap little things easily enough but I haven't found any really good, big pumpkins in a few years. I want another couple that are this size:
> View attachment 198004
> 
> (That arm in its mouth is life-size, for scale of course...the one behind it you can just kind of see was just as big or larger.)


I could be mistaken, but that appears to be a smallish atlantic giant pumpkin. Big max usually has smaller ridges and is more orange. My uncle plants atlantic giants ever year, and while I don't use them at home anymore, they regularly get that size.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

kakugori said:


> I've got them started in a ziploc on a damp paper towel. We'll see how this goes.



So how are your ziploc seeds turning out?


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

They're sprouting! I'm going to give them one more day, then move them into small containers.


Not a clue what the big pumpkin was - we bought 3 from the guy who grew them, sold as "hey you want some pumpkins?" More orange with less ridges sounds good. I just chose at random from the two available varieties.

Sometime next week I'm going to get a kabocha and harvest it for seeds. For eating, not for decor. If I've gotta water these things all summer anyway, might as well go for it.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

kakugori said:


> They're sprouting! I'm going to give them one more day, then move them into small containers.


Good for you. I was starting to get worried about my little Maxes. After four or five days in the ziplock, I only had about 6 germinate. But after eight days, I had 25 out of 30 germinate. I never used any external heat source, other than heat from the sun, and it was overcast and in the seventies half the time, and sunny 85 the other half.

Today, I put them in a nice size peat pots, maybe quart size or about the size of a coffee can. I have read that pumpkins hate to have their roots disturbed. So I figure that I can grow them to a decent size before putting them in the ground.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I plan on visiting the local landscape material store this week, to get a better idea of how far a small dump truck of top soil will spread. Also, here is a picture of my ziplock seeds that germinated- just proving that a dummy can do it.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, only one of the five I planted came up, but it looks healthy! I'll start some of the remaining seeds in a zip bag and see how it goes.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I started some pumpkins from harvested seeds but a sudden frost killed everything I grew. I said, "Heck with starting them indoors now." so I just put them straight into the ground and two of three little beauties popped up. They are from bought seeds as all of my harvested seedlings died. Our problem here in Northern Nevada is that we really have no Spring or Autumn. We have late Winter and Late Summer. Our Spring/Autumn, if you can call them that, only last a couple weeks, then right into HOT or COLD. That being said, it CAN and WILL snow at any time of the year. This makes growing stuff tricky.
Here's my regular Jack 'O Lantern as of today:









Same ones showing their bunk mates, corn and beans.The beans were killed by another sudden show storm (in May  ):









I got another planter box set up and planted. Store bought corn with regular Jack 'O Lanterns planted in the middle of them. Obviously those have not come up yet.









I have two more identical in shape planter boxes to set up. Those will also have corn and pumpkins, but the pumpkins will be Jack Be Little and the other one having the Big Max pumpkins. Hope they all grow. My neighbor hat didn't have any problems with squash bugs said he never buys pumpkins from the store or else he gets the bugs. They killed most of my pumpkins last year so crossing my fingers for these seeded pumpkins.


I plan on growing my corn until Halloween and having creepy lights shining behind them. Who walks behind the rows? .... Mwahahahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just put my JBL seeds in a baggie with damp paper towels!! Yays!  We will see if this works out for me as well as just soaking them did last year. I was kind of depressed that I only got 17 seeds in my packet, when it was supposed to be 25.  I hope they all germinate, because with 8 less seeds, I will need nearly every one of them now! I have 3 other people waiting on seedlings from me, besides my own! Wish me germination luck!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

This week's progress picture.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just put my JBL seeds in a baggie with damp paper towels!! Yays!  We will see if this works out for me as well as just soaking them did last year. I was kind of depressed that I only got 17 seeds in my packet, when it was supposed to be 25.  I hope they all germinate, because with 8 less seeds, I will need nearly every one of them now! I have 3 other people waiting on seedlings from me, besides my own! Wish me germination luck!




Good luck to you WitchyKitty.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

matthewthemanparker said:


> This week's progress picture.


Looking good, Matt. It seems that two of the plants are pulling ahead.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone's seeds/ plants are looking great I will have to take a pic of mine now that they have been in ground 2 werks


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

In the jack-o-lantern is a random gourd seed, and in the cauldron is one of those all-in-one pumpkin pods. The pumpkin plant is much larger than it appears in the picture. I was thinking it would be cool to have a pumpkin growing out of the cauldron, but I'm going to have to move it into the ground.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Everyone's seeds/ plants are looking great I will have to take a pic of mine now that they have been in ground 2 werks



With your early start on planting, I bet your little guys are growing like gang busters. I am looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> In the jack-o-lantern is a random gourd seed, and in the cauldron is one of those all-in-one pumpkin pods. The pumpkin plant is much larger than it appears in the picture. I was thinking it would be cool to have a pumpkin growing out of the cauldron, but I'm going to have to move it into the ground.



Your plants are looking healthy and green. You are certainly doing something right.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> With your early start on planting, I bet your little guys are growing like gang busters. I am looking forward to seeing your pics.


almost thought i was going to lose them we dip down into some preaty cool temps but hopefully that dose not happen again. 

here is a few of the pumpkin i will get more later of the rest  


















this is zuccine


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

well this is my first year to plant pumpkins... so we decided to try some diff mixes.. i planted birdhouse gourds, small fancy mix of gourds, little jacks, and something that kinda scares me- GIANT EZ Gro Monster according to the pkg by Ferry- Morse... haha. we will see how they turn out.. havent been in the ground quite a week yet and im already seeing some break thru.... so that at least makes me HAPPY HAPPY!!! if i can just keep the nieces and nephews out of the garden i will consider it a PLUS.. they want to "SEE" but end up walking all over the plants.. LOL... not mad..... happy they are interested...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> something that kinda scares me- GIANT EZ Gro Monster according to the pkg by Ferry- Morse


I would be scared also to grow something with that name. I wonder if it is a variation of the giant Atlantic variety. Please post pics of your little guys. We LOVE pictures.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My seeds haven't even been in their baggie for 48 hours and I already see them sprouting roots!!! Yays! There's a few that haven't sprouted yet, so I'll give them a little more time before I plant. During the day I set them in the sun and at night I set them on top of my cable box with the glass tv stand door closed...like a little incubation station, lol. They must like it in there.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got green!








These weren't up yesterday.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

kakugori said:


> I've got green!
> 
> These weren't up yesterday.




Congrats on your guys popping up. I was hoping that mine would pop-up already but no go and, they have been in their peat pots for 5 days. I am really hoping that by Sunday that I can take a picture of a green invasion.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Alright, my seeds have germinated and are now in the ground (and pots, for those going to different homes). Now, we wait and see if they keep up the good work and sprout!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I really need to get the mini-tiller going, because those little sprouts doubled in size overnight and the ones that weren't up yet have made their appearance. Over the weekend, I suspect I have some planting to do. After fighting with the little, useless tiller that is.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

kakugori said:


> I really need to get the mini-tiller going, because those little sprouts doubled in size overnight and the ones that weren't up yet have made their appearance. Over the weekend, I suspect I have some planting to do. After fighting with the little, useless tiller that is.


Make sure to grab some good pics of your pumpkin patch. I went from 3 sprouts last night to 13 when I got home from work today. I will grab some pics and post at some point over the next couple of days when I have some good growth. 

I am planning on on building a raised bed, but I am thinking that I might till the Georgia clay underneath before dumping the soil. But alas, that will be a project for next weekend. I have to finish some deck stair railing this weekend.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Plan on finally tilling up the patch tomorrow. It's funny, 3 of my neighbors are all doing their gardens today. The weather has put so many behind this year.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

F*@#!ng HAIL! My two biggest pumpkins got beat up and each lost one of their big leaves. Hail here come in fast, hard and without warning so there is really nothing I can do to protect my little 'kins. I just gotta hope they don't get torn to bits.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I rushed and planted my started pumpkins too early only 3 out of 9 died. but I planted some new seeds big max and a pkg of assorted dec gords. I am still looking for some white pumpkins to plant. I'll try to take pics tomorrow.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd love to plant some white ones but there are no seeds for them in my area. Bummer!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

killerhaunts said:


> I'd love to plant some white ones but there are no seeds for them in my area. Bummer!


You don't have a Home Depot or a Menards? They both carry white big and mini ones...usually by Burpee name brand.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have green!! My seeds are beginning to sprout. I'll get pics later when they pop up a little more. We have storms coming in tonight and tomorrow, so let the defending of the seedlings now commence! Hahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my tiny little new Jack Be Little pumpkin sprouts! They are just starting to peek up! I have two in the ground (the weaker of the two will be removed when they get a bit bigger and I see which is best...) and the potted ones will go to new homes. I have one other larger pot that has yet to sprout, but it was just extras that were germinating slower than the rest. If they sprout, I'll have back ups for myself in case of loss of the others.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> You don't have a Home Depot or a Menards? They both carry white big and mini ones...usually by Burpee name brand.


Walmart also carries jack'o lantern seeds and big max pumpkin seeds, but an off brand.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Witchy Kitty, I absolutely love the mini pumpkin patch sign. I will post pics tomorrow of my guys, I would just like to give them one more day to look their best.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Walmart also carries jack'o lantern seeds and big max pumpkin seeds, but an off brand.


Killerhaunts is looking for white varieties...I can't remember if I saw white ones at Walmart or not in the seeds they carry. Do you remember? I only know I saw them at Menards and Home Depot.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Witchy Kitty, I absolutely love the mini pumpkin patch sign. I will post pics tomorrow of my guys, I would just like to give them one more day to look their best.
> 
> 
> View attachment 198907


I made a mini sign last year for my JBL's, too. Once they get bigger, they over take my poor sign, lol.  It's still cute for the time being, though!
Those two seedlings in that pic are already opening up more and getting bigger, just in the few hours since I took this pic! Crazy little growers, they are!


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I have several Cinderella pumpkin seeds planted one has sprouted so far. I also have a white pumpkin plant and a kakai pumpkin plant. My pumpkins didn't work out too well last year so I'm hoping to have have better luck this year.

Does it seem like there are less pumpkin plants at nurseries this year?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Killerhaunts is looking for white varieties...I can't remember if I saw white ones at Walmart or not in the seeds they carry. Do you remember? I only know I saw them at Menards and Home Depot.



Burpee is having a "free shipping" sale. I bought my white (Lumina) variety from them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My seedlings are beginning to take nicely. (Mind you, these are JBL's, so they start off a tiny bit smaller than larger seeded pumpkins.) 
These are my two in the ground...so far it's looking like I'll be keeping the top one...but it's a close race...they are both looking strong!








These two in the pots are doing terrific! They should be quite strong enough to transplant into their new home at my mother in laws house in no time.








This is another group shot of all the potted ones...I added in the large pot this time in my pics because they are finally sprouting! They were so far behind and now look at all the tiny greens peeking out of it. I didn't expect many of those in that bigger pot to sprout because the seeds in this particular packet this year were kinda measly and crummy. Hmmm...what to do with them...they are currently homeless!!! Time to set up a pumpkin seedling adoption center, hahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, my aunt is taking more of the extra seedlings that popped up in the large pot...so I very carefully separated them all into more smaller pots, lol. (I take lots of dirt with each seedling so as not to harm the roots.) I have a whole army of small, potted pumpkin seedlings at the moment.  Now I still have two seedlings left to find homes for...or maybe keep and plant in a large planter like I did last year...I haven't decided yet...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love seeing everyones seeds/ plants 
here are mine today 
zuccine 









pumpkin


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine for today:


















Nothing yet for the JBL or Big Max boxes yet. But I shall be patient


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Burpee is having a "free shipping" sale. I bought my white (Lumina) variety from them.


Good luck with the Lumina pumpkins. Our first year, they were just fantastic, outproducing all our other varieties. The second year they were the worst.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

killerhaunts said:


> Mine for today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had so many seeds, I couldn't peat pot all my JBL's back more than a month ago, so I just put those I couldn't straight in the ground. After weeks, I just wrote them off, but they popped out today, so you never know.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My little plants are growing well. I have included two pics. The first one is twenty plants that popped up well with no trouble as they looked on Monday. 

The second pic is of four little guys that needed extra help. I noticed that two of the plants were only showing a white stem but no leaves. I carefully brushed back the dirt and saw that the stem had taken a u-turn and was pushing the leaves into the pot. 

I carefully undid the u-turn and the next day they were green and growing. So, then I had two duds that still had not emerged at all. And I carefully brushed back the dirt and they had the same u-turn problem which I corrected.

So now, all 24 plants are present and reporting for pumpkin duty.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone's seedlings look great! I can't wait until mine start getting bigger, too. Some of them just started showing their first set of true pumpkin leaves today. I love it when they turn from tiny sprout to full baby plant!! I removed the second seedling from my in ground patch today, so now the remaining one will have lots of root room to grow. (I carefully tried to remove it with roots and save it, as it was doing so well I didn't have the heart to just kill it, lol. We will see how it does.)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

If someone knows the mysterious forces behind the forum, please lobby to have this thread "stickied." This thread is already one of the most active current threads going, plus it will make it easier for us pumpkin growers to find.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> If someone knows the mysterious forces behind the forum, please lobby to have this thread "stickied." This thread is already one of the most active current threads going, plus it will make it easier for us pumpkin growers to find.


Moderator hat on:
*This comes up occasionally in many a worthy thread each year. We prefer to have a more organic approach to our organization. Frankly, there are many worthy threads for sticky consideration, and we would soon have full pages of stickies if we were to pin them all. *

Moderator hat off:

Don't fret, as you say, this is already a very active thread, it might fade a bit during the middle of summer, but it will find it's way back up top by harvest, no doubt.

(reminds me, I'm due for new pics...)


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm going to follow you guys.I want to try and grow my own next year but I have no idea where to start. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Samie said:


> I'm going to follow you guys.I want to try and grow my own next year but I have no idea where to start. Any advice? Thanks!


Start with seeds. If you need further advice, I recommend reading this thread. 


My plants are pretty good sized. I need to get some pics up.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Samie said:


> I'm going to follow you guys.I want to try and grow my own next year but I have no idea where to start. Any advice? Thanks!


It's not too late to start some for this year you know...

Best place for general information. http://www.allaboutpumpkins.com/index.html

Decide whether you want a carver, pie, or mini variety. 

Carving: Connecticut Field and Howden are two widely available varieties that produce good sizes, and are likely what you find in your local grocer. They are practically weeds, and easy to grow once you get them started. Personally, I like Neon or the closely related Old Zeb varieties. They don't get anywhere near as big as the others, and can be a bit more difficult to start right in the beginning, they are a good all round variety for pie, carving, or seed eating, and are easy to see growing as the fruits are orange from the get go, not green like most pumpkins. 

Pie pumpkins: Generally smaller than a basketball, you tend to get MORE PER VINE than a standard carving variety, but they will be small. They have higher sugar content, and some can be a little tricky to grow. Sugar pumpkins are pretty easy to grow and are cute little pumpkins for painting or carving. Taste wise, I like Cinderella pumpkins, but they can get tricky, don't like our heat too well. I managed to compensate for that by planting them in part shade. 

Mini/ornamental pumpkins. Jack Be Little is pretty much the go-to starter variety here. They are prolific producers with many per vine, and get that great shape and color. Easy to trellis up for a smaller area. Really, you just can't go wrong with these.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to follow you guys.I want to try and grow my own next year but I have no idea where to start. Any advice? Thanks!
> ...


It's not too late? Hmm, I might read up and plant some this weekend. I love pumpkins and have considered it for awhile


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

half of our garden is dedicated to pumpkins ... i hope we can get them to live ...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

The earth looks like a watermelon in those pics.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Samie said:


> I'm going to follow you guys.I want to try and grow my own next year but I have no idea where to start. Any advice? Thanks!


Yes, depending on where you live, you should still have time this year to start pumpkins...especially the smaller or mini varieties! Get the seed type you desire...watch for size compared to how much room you have to grow them...even the mini varieties have long vines! Pick a sunny to mostly sunny location, good, rich soil (add some good soil if the soil in your planting spot isn't too great...I always add in a bag of organic, well fed soil to my small mini pumpkin planting spot!) Plant the seeds according to the package, make sure the days and nights where you are are warm enough to warm the soil enough for the seeds to germinate, as well. (There are several germinating hints found in this thread and online.) Once your seedlings emerge, keep them protected if it gets really windy or stormy so they don't break...they are fragile when small. Pumpkins love water...give them lots when soil starts to get dry, especially when the plants are bigger. (Don't let the soil get too wet, though, as this can lead to root rot. Just water when needed, long, deep drinks. I prefer to water early morning, so nothing is too wet overnight, again, helping to prevent disease.) Also, water the soil around the plant, not the the leaves themselves, to prevent white powdery mildew! Powdery mildew can also occur if plants don't have enough air circulation in the leaves...say, by overcrowding your plants. This is one reason why you would plant them so far apart!) If you happen to get an insect infestation and have no choice but to treat you patch with insect killer of some sort, make sure it's not a kind that could hurt your bees...bees pollinate your pumpkin flowers so you get pumpkins!!! (Though, you can also learn to hand pollinate, which I do, to give my bees a helping hand, lol.) We are all here to answer your questions should you have any. Just read this thread and follow along, you'll find much of what you need to know here! You can check out last years thread for more tips and see lots of pics: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/126314-2013-pumpkin-patch-thread.html?highlight=2013+pumpkin+patch+thread

...and here are a couple sites that have lots of good pumpkin growing info:
http://www.pumpkinnook.com/growing.htm
http://allaboutpumpkins.com/growing.html


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to follow you guys.I want to try and grow my own next year but I have no idea where to start. Any advice? Thanks!
> ...



Thank you...this was very helpful! I'm excited now!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Samie said:


> Thank you...this was very helpful! I'm excited now!


I hope you try to grow some with us this year!!! (If you choose smaller or mini pumpkins, you can do like I do and grow them up a large, tall trellis if you'd like...it looks really cool and keeps them off the ground for smaller spaces, but it IS a bit of work helping them to grow on the trellis every day, lol. As for lager or giant pumpkins, if you want to grow those, start ASAP so they have the full amount of time to grow and get full size before Halloween!) 
 Growing pumpkins is lot's of fun!! It's soooo great to have your very own pumpkins at harvest time!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, folks, don't feel too behind...but I've got my first "real" leaves now, and I'm proud.









(still not in the ground, though)


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you...this was very helpful! I'm excited now!
> ...


I'm excited! I need to find a good spot. I'll pick stuff up tonight and it will give Mr something to do tomorrow


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Samie said:


> WitchyKitty said:
> 
> 
> > Samie said:
> ...


Me...not Mr lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sigh...today is the day I begin to give some of my seedlings away to their new homes. I always worry that they won't be cared for as well as they should be once they leave my care, lol. I know, they are just plants...but I have raised them from seeds and I feel overprotective of them...my tiny, green babies!  
I was planning on only doing my trellised one this year and skipping a second plant in a container...but I caved. I had and extra seedling and went ahead and planted it in my big pot on the patio again. I just feel safer having two plants in case something happens to one of them! I'm hoping both will thrive and give me many pumpkins like they did last year!! True leaves are growing now on all my seedlings, but I'll wait to take more pics until they get a bit bigger.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Moderator hat on:
> *This comes up occasionally in many a worthy thread each year. We prefer to have a more organic approach to our organization. Frankly, there are many worthy threads for sticky consideration, and we would soon have full pages of stickies if we were to pin them all. *


Maybe we could just do a little pruning. How about replacing an exisiting sticky like "Halloween TV." Why is there a sticky in the General Halloween section for television discussion when there is a whole sub-forum for horror discussion which includes television programming?.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Samie said:


> Me...not Mr lol



That was funny. I was like, Mr. Something- I wonder if he knows that is his forum name. Makes me wonder what my wife calls me on Facebook?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

kakugori said:


> Well, folks, don't feel too behind...but I've got my first "real" leaves now, and I'm proud.
> 
> (still not in the ground, though)



Your plants sure are taller than mine and we both planted Big Max's. I do have a true leaf, either full or sprouting, on all my plants. I have read that when you hit the third or fourth true leaf that all hell is about to break loose and the vine will start growing quickly.

.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

todays pics


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking awesome, Saki!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm real interested to see how yours do, that cinderblock planting is such a great idea. 

Our garden as it stands:

The Mystery variety, going to trelis up the fence. 










JBL's on some curby trellis I found.










The new Pumpkemon seem to be growing quite well.










Going to try to trellis the sugar pumpkins as well, which we have 3 rows of. 










Our neons are in one row, about 4 ft apart along the edge of the other garden, probably 20 plants total. 










Just thinned out the first batches of corn. Tried to stagger the plantings, but these first two popped up together anyway. We have a third in the ground already. Note the drip line irrigation, lots more of that to install as we plant the corn. We're hand watering until it all gets installed. 










The "sunflower house". My daughter was given a packet of seeds and a little book on these at school, so we figured we'd give it a try. Assuming they all grow big and strong, it will make a nice end to the corn tunnel this year as well as her play house later in the summer. ~7' diameter. 










Tons of roma tomatoes. We tried bottling our own tomato sauce last year, just run out, and going back to store bought is rather painful, so more than triple the tomatoes we've planted before.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks UnOrthodOx' 
ya i am also looking forward to see how it will trun out if gose well i can add more designs and stuff to it next year. 

your garden is looking great i only had one sun flower make it i should get more none of the black sunflowers i bought made it  
think it is to late to start more sunflowers now ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, UnOrthodOx, You have a great garden going! I wish I had that much sunny area to plant!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

5 years ago, if someone would have told me I was going to dig out ~20'x150' of grass to make a garden, I'd have called them crazy. 

Ironically, it was growing pumpkins the first year in our little 20x40 bed, hooked the boss (my wife), and we keep finding ways to squeeze more gardening in since. The large bed is still not where I want it. It's only in it's 3rd year, and it keeps getting easier and better soil quality the more we work it, but we're still fighting the grass pretty hardcore over there in spots, and have a ways to go on soil quality. Initially had a crazy idea to grow the entire display in our garden. I think that's probably not entirely possible, and we like the corn too much to go total pumpkins. I'm about ready to dig out the entire front lawn for gardening...


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Today's pic. They are coming along great.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> 5 years ago, if someone would have told me I was going to dig out ~20'x150' of grass to make a garden, I'd have called them crazy.
> 
> Ironically, it was growing pumpkins the first year in our little 20x40 bed, hooked the boss (my wife), and we keep finding ways to squeeze more gardening in since. The large bed is still not where I want it. It's only in it's 3rd year, and it keeps getting easier and better soil quality the more we work it, but we're still fighting the grass pretty hardcore over there in spots, and have a ways to go on soil quality. Initially had a crazy idea to grow the entire display in our garden. I think that's probably not entirely possible, and we like the corn too much to go total pumpkins. I'm about ready to dig out the entire front lawn for gardening...


Lol, yeah, If I started tearing up the yard for a garden, I'd probably get carried away, too. The only reason I haven't...yet...is that most of our back yard is gigantic, towering, branching, 90 year old pine trees! Sunshine is hard to come by in our back yard. I have one corner of the yard that gets lots of sun, but I can't bring myself to dig up the nice grass that grows in that one spot! I need someone to come and cut down all my pine trees for me...for free, lol. If we are ever able to buy another house someday, I know I will be searching for a house with prime pumpkin growing areas!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...oh, and a question for anyone who may have had this happen...I went out to check on my pumpkin seedlings and I noticed that my seedling in the large pot on my patio had lost it's first true leaf. I have no idea how, it just broke off right under the leaf...I'm thinking, possibly, because it got windy over there while I was gone today. I was heartbroken to see that. It still has other leaves starting to grow, but, will the loss of that first leaf cause it to not vine out it's primary vine?? Thankfully, I had a straggler seedling pop up recently, so I ended up with one extra to take it's place should I need it to...but it'd be nice if I knew it still had a chance to be a good, producing vine. Trying to decide if I should just discard it and concentrate on the new seedling or give this one a chance...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

matthewthemanparker said:


> Today's pic. They are coming along great.



WOW!!! Those got really big, really fast. I had better get my garden bed up by next weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> todays pics



Your creativity certainly extends to your pumpkin growing. It will be really cool to see the layout once the vines fill in.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...oh, and a question for anyone who may have had this happen...I went out to check on my pumpkin seedlings and I noticed that my seedling in the large pot on my patio had lost it's first true leaf. I have no idea how, it just broke off right under the leaf...I'm thinking, possibly, because it got windy over there while I was gone today. I was heartbroken to see that. It still has other leaves starting to grow, but, will the loss of that first leaf cause it to not vine out it's primary vine?? Thankfully, I had a straggler seedling pop up recently, so I ended up with one extra to take it's place should I need it to...but it'd be nice if I knew it still had a chance to be a good, producing vine. Trying to decide if I should just discard it and concentrate on the new seedling or give this one a chance...


My kids have stepped on half mine this year, crushing vines breaking leaves, etc, and they come back fine, I ran the tiller before planting corn and half the unwanted volunteers just come right back laughing it off. I'd say give it a shot, it'll probably be fine this early on.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

This should be a big week for the pumpkin patch. I started to build my raised bed project- raised in the since that I will be adding 12-18 inches of composted top soil to the top of my existing backyard soil/clay. 

The biggest difference this week is a couple of inches of growth and the addition of the second true leaf to every plant with most plants sprouting a third true leaf. Below is a picture as of this morning of the plants and the bottom is the progress picture from the week before.


Today's Picture:












Last Week:


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Now that I have about three true leaves per plant, should I expect to see the two seed leaves to die off? Most of the seed leaves appear to be stagnating in growth.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

More strong storms with high winds again last night...bent the leave stem of another one of my 3 seedlings.  So now I have two plants with messed up leaves. Sigh...hoping they will both be okay. The weather here is just so rough on them...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was out watering and started to see some yellow flowers whoot I will get more pics on the weekend


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I was out watering and started to see some yellow flowers whoot I will get more pics on the weekend



Alright!!!! That is great confirmation that you are taking good care of your pumpkins.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Alright!!!! That is great confirmation that you are taking good care of your pumpkins.


Thanks I will get pics there is a few flowers yaaaa


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, the seeds are in. Finally. 

A nice surprise from our compost bin though, a rather large pumpkin plant has already started in there. lol I'll have to get a picture.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The top soil and compost in the picture is about 4ft tall. I will get it spread out this weekend and my tiny plants will find a new home.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Some day, I'll get around to building raised beds... 

Our garden today. Lessee, that first row is the pumpkemon, sugar pumpkins behind that. The last 2 rows are random stressed out plants I almost tossed, but got the fence posts on the cheap so planted anyway, they are currently struggling. 










The Neons, and the corn (which needs some weeding), getting our irrigation lines run. 










Some random bugs from the garden:

Soldier fly. Probably one of the Gems, green gem, black horned gem, etc. Pollinator.










Long Legged fly, predator.










Black stem weevil, sunflower pest.










Harvestman. (not a spider)










Ladybug larva.



















One of our 3 pet monarch caterpillars. Excited to see them back this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

here is this weeks pics


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Day two of my raised bed build begins today. I am about finished with the bed frame. My wife is excited that I am whittling down my reclaimed wood pile for this project. I still have about a 2 1/2 ft mound of top soil to spread which I covered last night because of late night thunderstorms. I hope to have everything done by this evening.

The picture of my day one progress was taken from my deck and gives a good aerial shot of my pumpkin patch.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone's patches are looking great! My seedlings are now starting to get their growth spurt. They will be much bigger in no time. I'll try to get pics tomorrow, maybe. I still have one extra seedling that needs to be planted...I have no idea where to put it, lol. I was on a two day vacation out of state, and when I came back and checked on them, there were THREE squash bugs by my tiny little seedling! I scooped them up immediately and took them far away, lol. They didn't seem like they were in very good shape...very sluggish and lethargic. It was odd. I checked all over for eggs and there were none, and no damage, either, so I guess I caught them in time. However, now I'm all scared there will be more where they came from. Nothing so far, though, thankfully. I didn't have this issue last year (only one last year, that I saw). I guess I will have to be on guard this year now.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Timing's about right for the squash bugs to be waking up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

everyone's plants are looking great can not wait till we all start seeing pumpkins


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's some updated pics of my JBL seedlings...they are still a bit behind all of yours, but catching up quickly!
This one is my main one in the ground...








This one is my container one...one of it's leaves had gotten bent and nearly broke off from the storms we had recently. I made a crutch out of a twig for it and braced it, and now it's almost completely healed, as you can see! I took the crutch off for now, but will continue to brace it for awhile longer if it gets stormy again, just in case.








Then this one is my extra. It actually lost leaves in the storm. I thought it would die, but it seems to be trying really hard to continue to thrive! I am unsure of where I can put this one now, lol. All I know is that it needs to get in the ground, soon!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

After giving my Dad plenty of time to mess around with the useless mini tiller (from hell), I got out there last week/weekend and put my pumpkins in the ground. All 16 of them, plus one watermelon plant on the end. This was formerly one (of 4) of my Grandad's garden spots. This one being the best, the former strawberry and tomato patch, and with the best dirt - but it's chock full of rocks, old broken pottery and sometimes even old glass. Tools: good hefty shovel for grass removal, ye olde ancestral potato fork to loosen, ancient all-metal garden hand plow, handy forged-steel garden spade, soaker hose, and a few little, black, curious feline assistants (Bats and Binx, surprisingly not pictured).























This is approximately 18" wide, 24' long. I'm going to run the vines out into the grass. Needs mulch now.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Fantastic pics from everyone. Way to go!!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Quick Questions:

1. Any tricks on getting the vine to grow in the direction that you want it to?

All of my baby plants are growing straight up and I have no idea which direction that they naturally want to grow in.



2. Should I give the peat pot any help in falling apart in the soil?

I was thinking that I could put hole in the bottom or cut it out. But maybe I am over thinking it, and the pots will tear away quickly in the ground.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Quick Questions:
> 
> 1. Any tricks on getting the vine to grow in the direction that you want it to?
> 
> ...


I am not 100% on either of these personally...but I have read:

1. The main vine will grow away from the first true leaf. http://giantveggiegardener.com/2011/04/19/giant-pumpkinwinter-squash-how-to-tell-which-direction-a-vining-squash-will-grow/

2. You can cut the sides of the peat pots before planting, one cut down the left side and one down the right....or that some people just break off some of the sides or bottom to help. ( I would be careful of accidentally cutting or harming the roots, though!!) I have also read that, more importantly, you should cut or tear off the top edge of the peat pot so it is below the soil line when planted. If it sticks out of the dirt, it acts as a moisture wick and takes water away from your roots because it dries out when hitting open air.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Quick Questions:
> 
> 1. Any tricks on getting the vine to grow in the direction that you want it to?
> 
> ...


1. I move mine where I want them once they start growing. Just gently handle them, and lay them down where and how you want. 

2. My philosophy: If the roots are already breaking through the peat pot (and a lot tend to), I just leave the pot alone. If NOT, I mutilate the pot by soaking it in water for about an hour, and it pretty much just disintigrates in your hands, no cutting needed, just gentle prodding with the fingers.


*****

Now, back at the commercial farm, our planting philosophy was, I kid you not...

Step on shovel, pull back, making little slit/hole. 
Tear the peat pot off, SHAKE OFF THE DIRT, drop in hole, pull out shovel, and stomp to close hole. 

It worked. 

I wouldn't suggest it in a garden setting, but there you go.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for the feed back. I think that at the very least, I will cut the top rim off the peat pot and probably cut out the bottom- as long as I can do it without damaging the roots. I am sure the pots will fade away quickly. 

We have had severe evening thunderstorms everyday this week. I am able to cover up the plants with a large plastic storage bin for protection while they are out of the ground. I am thinking about waiting until the weekend to put them in the ground.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, the weather here is still miserable for pumpkins...for anything, really, lol. Chilly and rainy for days now, then we will get a day or two of decent weather, then a week more of storms! My little pumpkin babies need some sunshine and warmth!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The "compost" vine is growing at a ridiculous rate. lol Checked the patch and I have 5 sprouts already.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Help! My vines were fine and dandy Monday when I checked them but today I have several leaves that look like this. Any suggestions/ideas what is the problem?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

That's usually one of two things. 

Vine borer, for which there is very little you can do beyond systemic pesticide.

Or, mildew. 

Judging strictly by the whitish spots, I'm going to guess this is mildew. Might bot be the case as I can't be sure from the pics. If you know those spots to be something else, please share that info. 

Assuming Mildew:

If it's been raining heavily, well, you can't help weather. If you're watering, it's too much, and you should avoid watering in the evening, and water only at the roots if possible, not broadcast over the leaves. The more humid your location, the more that matters, and from what little time I've spent in GA, humid seems to be the ordinary there. 

Now, you're going to want to hit those with a fungicide if at all possible for you. Read up on the available ones in your local hardware store and choose one that's going to be cost effective for a strict regiment of application schedule. You might want to consider Neem oil if you have it available, as it also acts as a pesticide, so you kinda get 2 for one. (Neem is not a systemic so won't do a thing to the borers) 

Do not fret. I kept a host of pumpkins nursed from july through setember with mildew last year. It's not a game over situation.


Outside shot it's a whole lot of squash bugs, but I'd think you'd notice that...


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

The humidity here is killer. It's on a timer to water every other day for 15 minutes with misters. I think I'm going to change it to every 4 days for 20 minutes. I'll get some fungicide too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

matthewthemanparker said:


> The humidity here is killer. It's on a timer to water every other day for 15 minutes with misters. I think I'm going to change it to every 4 days for 20 minutes. I'll get some fungicide too.


So, are you watering the leaves then? It's better to water the roots than the leaves for pumpkins, to help keep disease at bay. Also, pumpkins should be watered as they need it, when the soil starts to dry. Basically, keep soil moist, but not too wet. Setting a timer could make you end up over watering (root rot) or underwatering (drying of the leaves)...both which could cause yellowing of the leaves. Water your pumpkins at the roots with a deep, long drink when they need it and that should help cut down diseases, some molds and watering issues. (...though powdery mildew, specifically, will spread on dry leaves easily and while spraying the spores off the leaves will help control the powdery mildew. it could cause other diseases and such.) Water in the morning, too, so water isn't sitting overnight...which can also cause disease and root rot to form. It's just another idea as to what could be wrong with your patch...especially if you have high humidity.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The local nursery, and I am sure the big box hardware stores, have several sprays that will work for powdery mildew. Pike Nursery (a local Georgia company) had both an expensive ($18) spray bottle fungicide and a hose attachment spray fungicide ($8). I am going to price shop this weekend and buy both at the cheapest location. I will use the spray bottle to treat individual leaves and use the hose spray once a week to hose down the patch once it gets to a large enough size. Then I plan to use the hose spray of Bug-B-Gone once week followed by Sevin Dust once a month on the main plant area.

Your mileage may vary,

Brian


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine are all doing great. I just can't get off my lazy butt to take pics and upload them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Last year I got some powdery mildew and I didn't want to go out and buy a bunch of fungicides, neem oils, chemicals, ect. So, I decided to try the milk method. Just mix a little bit of milk into a spray bottle of water and spray all surfaces of the leaves, top and undersides, once a week or so. Spray in early, sunny hours so it can dry onto the leaves. The milk helps to fight off the spores attaching to other leaves, like a preventative. They say the milk also acts to support the immune system of your plants, too, so it's doubly beneficial. Surprisingly, it seemed to help my small patch. Baking soda sprays work, too, with other additives like water, dish soap, oils, ect...but I stick with the milk, water, and sometimes a tiny bit of baking soda mixture and it worked nicely for me to slow the spreading of the mildew. It's inexpensive, using tiny bits of stuff I already have in the house, organic and safe. You can look it up online, there are many sites that talk about it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

GhostTown said:


> Mine are all doing great. I just can't get off my lazy butt to take pics and upload them.



LOL That's me. I just don't feel like uploading the pics.


Still going strong though, every day they are growing. Hopefully it will be another successful year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have an old half barrel planter on my patio that had some sad looking annual flowers in it. They were just a crummy batch of flowers and never really took well, with the weather the way it was when I planted them and all. I left them in there, hoping they would perk up. They never did. 
Then today, the bottom metal ring that holds the planter together rusted and broke off. I was going to just toss the whole thing and buy a new one, since it probably won't last too much longer now, anyway, but then I had a thought...I have one lonely JBL pumpkin seedling left that never got planted. I decided to dig the half miserable flowers out of it, add a little new, organic dirt to it, then pop that last seedling in it and see how it goes. I figured, I might as well utilize the planter one last time with another JBL plant before I throw it away! It's a win/win situation, lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Last year I got some powdery mildew and I didn't want to go out and buy a bunch of fungicides, neem oils, chemicals, ect. So, I decided to try the milk method. Just mix a little bit of milk into a spray bottle of water and spray all surfaces of the leaves, top and undersides, once a week or so. Spray in early, sunny hours so it can dry onto the leaves. The milk helps to fight off the spores attaching to other leaves, like a preventative. They say the milk also acts to support the immune system of your plants, too, so it's doubly beneficial. Surprisingly, it seemed to help my small patch. Baking soda sprays work, too, with other additives like water, dish soap, oils, ect...but I stick with the milk, water, and sometimes a tiny bit of baking soda mixture and it worked nicely for me to slow the spreading of the mildew. It's inexpensive, using tiny bits of stuff I already have in the house, organic and safe. You can look it up online, there are many sites that talk about it.


I've heard of the milk and/or baking soda recipes before. Milk didn't work for me, and the studies I've seen that tested it was always using whole milk straight out of the cow. Wouldn't hurt to try it, but there's enough variability in the method to have a backup plan in case it don't work. I think it's most likely differences in how the milk you use is processed that determines whether it will work or not. 

I've come to use neem oil myself, as it's organic, and the pesticide portion of it only effects those insects that are munching on the leaves, not the host of predators I like to keep around the garden.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I've heard of the milk and/or baking soda recipes before. Milk didn't work for me, and the studies I've seen that tested it was always using whole milk straight out of the cow. Wouldn't hurt to try it, but there's enough variability in the method to have a backup plan in case it don't work. I think it's most likely differences in how the milk you use is processed that determines whether it will work or not.
> 
> I've come to use neem oil myself, as it's organic, and the pesticide portion of it only effects those insects that are munching on the leaves, not the host of predators I like to keep around the garden.


Yeah, I've read that they used milk from the cow, too, but that others have used any type they happened to have and it still worked. Again, it doesn't really get rid of PM, but it helps to prevent and slow it's spreading. I think I used 2% milk last year. If it gets bad this year I will probably use neem oil, but I'll try milk again first. Those would be my best two choices for PM issues, personally.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hmm, we drink 1%. Maybe that's the difference, who knows?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> hmm, we drink 1%. Maybe that's the difference, who knows?


Lol, who knows, there hasn't been enough scientific testing on this yet to know for sure...I think I read even skim can work, it just depends on the water ratio you add, I suppose. I say people should try different options and see what works best for their situation. You are right on the neem oil, though, that it can help with both mildew and insects...so if they have both issues, neem oil would definitely be a better option. 

...maybe I should get a pet cow so I can get fresh milk and test that...   (A pet cow would rock.)


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Never heard of baking soda solution before. It's a salt, and I use it to kill grass around the end of our driveway where I don't want anything growing ever. Literally "salting the earth". So...might help but don't get too much!


My little patch seems to be doing pretty good. I mulched them yesterday, burying the soaker hose under the mulch too, so hopefully they'll be happy later in the summer when the rain disappears. (I'm very happy to realize that I actually _can_ get a hose to that part of the garden. I thought I was going to be hauling water for quite a distance. I am a better gardener when I don't have to carry water around.)


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I just discovered eggs on the back side of some leaves.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostTown said:


> I just discovered eggs on the back side of some leaves.


pics? likely squash bugs.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My gosh, it is sooooo windy today!! A beautiful day, almost Autumn like...but terribly windy to go along with it! My poor little pumpkin plants are taking a beating.  I just went outside and piled extra dirt around their bases for more support and then I propped them against little Y shaped sticks for even more support against the wind direction. Two of them looked like they were going to rip out of the ground! It's supposed to stay windy for awhile, the next few days, I think...so here's to hoping I can keep them stabilized and protected enough!! Lol, gee Mother Nature...could you just, at least, give them a chance to have a decent start and a good hold in the ground before you try and destroy them, please??


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

The first two are the big plants. They seem to be doing great. No signs of bugs.



















They even have several of these on them:











The two smaller plants I didn't take a full pic of, but they have these on them:










Even saw this guy:










These are what some of the leaves look like:











What to do?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Those are squash bugs. Catch and remove them immediately if you see them, and gently scrape off or smash (while wearing latex gloves or something) as many of the eggs as you can find. The eggs will hatch and the babies will suck the life out of your leaves, killing them. If they do hatch, some insecticides will work while they are tiny, but become less helpful when they grow to adults.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate bugs.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok this weeks photos 










this is not pumpking but excited to see some zuccine


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm starting to see the first tiny little flower buds!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Saki.GIrl your plants have really gotten big fast. I had some yellowing of the leaves and some mildew problems. I purchased some fungicide today and sprayed it on the leaves. I plan on transplanting them tomorrow into the pumpkin patch. Hopefully, in a couple of weeks my plants will look as big as some of the pics posted over the last couple of days.

Look for a picture update on Monday.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see them, Col. Fryght!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I need to do some weeding but there are no more signs of yellowing leaves right now.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Matthew, did you do anything to treat your mildew or did the situation correct itself?


Brian


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I just cut back on the watering frequency and increased the duration and that seemed to help.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My wife and I had our pumpkin plant draft today. We each picked one pumpkin plant at a time and established our teams. We planted 12 at one end of the bed and 12 at the other end of the bed. 

Her end of the bed gets the most sun so we are affectionately calling hers Team Werewolf, and mine gets about two hours less so it is Team Vampire (less is best if your a vampire).

Below are some new pics. The one of the peat pots shows the mildew problem I am starting to battle. Hopefully, the fungicide will kick into high gear this week. The rest of the pictures are of the bed. I planted the pumpkins in mounds with a water catch ring dug around each one. Let the Pumpkin Games begin.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Coming along, putting out more leaves. I've got 2 that I'm keeping an eye on, they're a little smaller than the rest. Thankfully it's been raining on and off, so I haven't needed to water much yet. I'm sure that'll change come July and August.

(My assistant Bats was having his afternoon nap when I went to check on the pumpkins today. Normally he's hiding in the hedge, following my every move.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Your pumpkin plants look great...and Bats is adorable!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

A sure way to start a drought is to put your baby pumpkin plants in the ground. It rained literally every other day for about two weeks before I put them in the patch. And now, not a rain cloud in sight and the earliest forecast for rain is next week.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I thought I would post this in this thread. I am releasing a book this fall titled, "America's Greatest Pumpkin Patches." It will include a tour of some of the most popular pumpkin farms in the United States. The history of the farms will also be included as well as interviews with the farm owners. It is currently in its final stages of completion. The full color book will be available on Amazon.com, as well as at multiple pumpkin farm giftshops around the U.S. Sorry for the poor quality of the attached book cover photo.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's some new pics of My JBL's as of today. I'm starting to get some vines and tendrils on my in ground one (YAYS!)...and flower buds on all of them. Even my little one in the half barrel planter is looking healthy, even though it had broken leaves as a seedling. Lol, can you tell we've been having storms and wind...what, with all the pine needles and pollen things all over the place?! Once the storms stop, I'll have to go out and clean up all those pine needles from around my plants so they don't cause moisture build up and mold. I really dislike all these pine needles falling all the time. Pine trees are a never ending messy curse, lol. Caught a couple more squash bugs today...this is going to be a crummy year for them, I see. So far, no eggs, though. I really hope my pumpkin plants do as well as mine did last year...last year they rocked!!




















...Did I mention I dislike pine needles?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty, your pumpkin leaves sure do look great. I seem to be averaging one leaf per plant that is on the yellow side with some mildew. But since I sprayed last week, everything seems to be status quo. I seem to have about three or four new buds on each plant, so hopefully I can get a fresh start with a new round of leaves.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

your plants look great witchykitty


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty, I feel ya on the trees. I park under a cedar tree and it just dumps crap all over my poor car. It's right next to the driveway, so I can't get away from it.

I need to get out in the pumpkin patch and pull up some grass, put out some more mulch...but it's getting hot now, and I don't want to be out there during the day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Took this last night. I did lose one pumpkin something chewed thru the main steam. Ugh


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks great, Saki!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

well the humidity is getting to our pumpkins and gourds and squash plants.. sooooo feeling a little defeated at this point.. hopefully it will rain and cool things off a bit and its supposed to rain most of next week here..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> well the humidity is getting to our pumpkins and gourds and squash plants.. sooooo feeling a little defeated at this point.. hopefully it will rain and cool things off a bit and its supposed to rain most of next week here..


What is wrong with them, exactly?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey, I need some opinions for my aunt. She asked me if used coffee grounds could be used for her pumpkin plants that I gave her. I have never tried this, so I'm not sure. I have read that grounds mixed in a compost pile will break down and produce nitrogen, which pumpkins need at certain growing points...but she wants to add the grounds right on top of the soil around the plants. I've read that some people have done this and say it helps...but others say that the grounds actually take the nitrogen away while trying to break down, then release when broken down...which is why people put in in the compost pile first, then use for the pumpkins later. Have any of you done this or have any true knowledge about this? Also, I've read others use fish emulsion? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> well the humidity is getting to our pumpkins and gourds and squash plants.. sooooo feeling a little defeated at this point.. hopefully it will rain and cool things off a bit and its supposed to rain most of next week here..


What are the effects of humidity? I know it leads to forms of mildew, but what other dangers should I be aware of since I live in the same climate as you do.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> , I've read others use fish emulsion? Any thoughts on that?



No idea. But that reminds me that I need to clean out my koi pond filter tomorrow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> What are the effects of humidity? I know it leads to forms of mildew, but what other dangers should I be aware of since I live in the same climate as you do.


I've been reading that pumpkins actually grow well in humidity...so I am not sure what issues could be causes by a humid area. Though, I've read humidity aids in the initial growth of powdery mildew on old, rotted pumpkin growth and such from previous seasons, but it spreads on dry leaves...so it's confusing, lol. I don't think it's specifically the humidity that causes issues...but other factors added in with humidity that can cause problems...maybe?? I think in good conditions, humidity may be fine. There are so many contrasting opinions on this stuff online, it's hard to know what's actually correct. That's why I was wondering what issues Always Wicked was having...to know if it's actually humidity issues or something else. My area is quite humid and it didn't give me issues last year or so far this year...


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I've been reading that pumpkins actually grow well in humidity...so I am not sure what issues could be causes by a humid area. Though, I've read humidity aids in the initial growth of powdery mildew on old, rotted pumpkin growth and such from previous seasons, but it spreads on dry leaves...so it's confusing, lol. I don't think it's specifically the humidity that causes issues...but other factors added in with humidity that can cause problems...maybe?? I think in good conditions, humidity may be fine. There are so many contrasting opinions on this stuff online, it's hard to know what's actually correct. That's why I was wondering what issues Always Wicked was having...to know if it's actually humidity issues or something else. My area is quite humid and it didn't give me issues last year or so far this year...


It is causing the blossom rot and powdery mildew - and since our heat is so hot plus the humid factor it causes more problems than if you lived somewhere besides southeast - lol- I decided not to water today and instead do it in the morning ( I always water around 7 am ) I cleaned the plants today of the current rot to stop the spread !! They did look better tonight than yesterday


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> It is causing the blossom rot and powdery mildew - and since our heat is so hot plus the humid factor it causes more problems than if you lived somewhere besides southeast - lol- I decided not to water today and instead do it in the morning ( I always water around 7 am ) I cleaned the plants today of the current rot to stop the spread !! They did look better tonight than yesterday


I see. I'm glad yours are looking better now!! Yeah, we get quite hot and humid here, too...I did get powdery mildew last year a bit, but it was later in the year when it was a bit less humid. With humidity, maybe you are right and it just depends on the extreme heat factor along with it...or, in contrast, too cool of temps. The only thing that seems to be true no matter where I read, is that humidity can cause the outbreak of the mildew, and dry leaves make it spread. After knowing that fact, reading some sites that said pumpkins like humidity just confused me, lol. I haven't encountered blossom rot yet...what is that, exactly?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> It is causing the blossom rot and powdery mildew - and since our heat is so hot plus the humid factor it causes more problems than if you lived somewhere besides southeast - lol- I decided not to water today and instead do it in the morning ( I always water around 7 am ) I cleaned the plants today of the current rot to stop the spread !! They did look better tonight than yesterday



I would love to see pics if you have the time. Since we live in neighboring States, I would like to see how my guys are comparing to your plants. I read on the Univ. of Florida agriculture website that Big Max is a good pumpkin variety to plant in humid environments. So, I backed into some luck there.

Going outside to clean the koi fish filters. I have read that fish waste is a good fertilizer which makes sense because if you overfeed koi you end up with high nitrate levels in your pond water. I plan on scraping the collected filter muck into a large bucket, fill it with water, and voila- instant plant booster. Then again maybe not, but it feels good to think you have a secret ingrediant.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I woke up this morning and checked on my pumpkins...I'd swear the doubled in size overnight, lol.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

These are just some pics I just went out and took


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> These are just some pics I just went out and took


Thanks for the pics, your plants are much larger than mine, when you did you plant your seeds? Gotta love that Georgia clay, or in your case Alabama clay. At least clay drains well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omgoodness! I was just outside beginning the trellising of my in ground JBL vine, and I just found a tiny, itsy bitsy baby pumpkin/ female flower bud! It seems quite early to see one on my young plant...or so I thought. Pretty cool! 









The storms have muddied and beat up this poor plant, but it's still going strong! I just realized my main vine on this one is growing in the opposite direction of my trellis, so it ought to be a super fun chore to tie it up and train it to go the way I need it to...not to mention, the rest of the secondary vines will also be going the wrong direction...which will be a bigger issue, because those are supposed to be growing along the ground out front of the main vine and are now looking like many of them will want to grow out towards the garage wall. This will be interesting...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...I just looked back on may Facebook page and saw that I didn't get my first females until 3 weeks later than this year! (Well, it was actually a month later on the calendar, but I planted a week early this year, so 3 weeks.) Hmmm...I wonder what will happen with this one, being it's so early yet...


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

how do i upload pics from my iphone .. i was tryin to skip the step of saving the pics to my computer..


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Col. Fryght said:


> Thanks for the pics, your plants are much larger than mine, when you did you plant your seeds? Gotta love that Georgia clay, or in your case Alabama clay. At least clay drains well.


i will have to ask my hubby on the exact date.. i was also surprised that they are this big this early.. according to the pkg.. it should have taken a lot longer for anything to put on the vine.. which is i planted early ( i thought).. we just had a gourd to start showing up and flowers are now bloomed out on the vines..i will post pics from the ipad tomorrow..


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

So far behind this year as far as sharing. I did finally get the patch planted a couple weeks back. Weather has been a pain. A lot of rain and humidity. Between that and work it's been a bit of a chore keeping up with weeding. The patch itself is doing good. I also have a huge volunteer from the compost bin.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Are we all growing pumpkins?  I am amazed at how member's plants are growing differently. My guys are only about 8 inches tall, but they are starting to produce flowers. They appear to be male flowers. I am nervous that I seem to be the only pumpkin grower whose pumpkin plants have not turned into vines. But they appear healthy otherwise, and it has only been about 6 weeks since germination. But I am a little jealous of those pics that show two and three foot vines. Below is a pic of a typcial plant in my patch.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Are we all growing pumpkins?  I am amazed at how member's plants are growing differently. My guys are only about 8 inches tall, but they are starting to produce flowers. They appear to be male flowers. I am nervous that I seem to be the only pumpkin grower whose pumpkin plants have not turned into vines. But they appear healthy otherwise, and it has only been about 6 weeks since germination. But I am a little jealous of those pics that show two and three foot vines. Below is a pic of a typcial plant in my patch.


Well, it depends on the variety of pumpkin/gourd, I suppose, on what shape of vine it will be. (There are even bush and semi bush types that have more compact shapes than long vines.) What type of pumpkin are you growing, again? I can't remember. I will say, I have never seen a pumpkin plant with no vines but lots of flowers. It could also be the type of nutrients in your soil...some nutrients help the production of flowers and others help the growing of vines. (I can't remember which is which off hand, though...you'd have to research it.) You may have tons of one and too little of the other?? Just a possibility. Hopefully your vines will start soon...if you do, in fact, have a vine type. In the meantime, at least the early sprouting of male flowers will lead the bees to your patch sooner, which could lead to more bees knowing where your patch is by the time the female blooms appear. The more bees, the better!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well no pumpkins or birds yet but lots of zucchini


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, all depends on variety. 

Here's our garden today.










The Lil Pumpkemon variety I planted, planning to trellis, isn't interested in forming vines at all, at least yet. And it's got female flowers right down at the base! Might be a bush pumpkin for all I know (though it didn't say so on the seed packet.










Female flower on a neon pumpkin, they start yellow and quickly turn orange, so easy to spot.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So exciting to see all the flowers, baby pumpkins and gourds, finally!! This is when this thread really gets fun to watch! The autumn harvest, and all that goes with it, is one of my favorite things in life. I'll post new pics of my plants later on today, probably.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here's my three JBL's today:

This is my in ground one that I'm beginning to trellis:








This is one of my container ones (with a small pot of some young sage next to it):








...and this is my other container one, which looks like a different color (because it was in the shade when I took the pic), but it's actually the same as the others:








They are all doing great and, as of today, ALL have baby females on them!!!!! I'm hoping some of the males bloom before the females do!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd have pictures, if it'd ever stop raining! My plants just keep getting larger, and it's almost scary. I've had to wade out into the yard and start directing them a little bit so they'll go the direction I planned. Rather than shoot out a vine, these big max types seem to have just gotten taller until they flop over start growing into one another - so, it's a vine but it really doesn't seem like it until they've crept up on you. I do have little flower buds on some plants, as well as lots of little curlicues latching onto the grass nearby.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

We've been getting rain about every afternoon/evening and it's starting to take a toll on my pumpkins along with the serious humidity we're having. I've sprayed fungicide a couple of times but that hasn't done much. I would take pictures but it's raining now too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Today was my first day with no rain for quite awhile...though they are calling for another possibility tonight, and more rain throughout the week into next week. It just never ends, it's crazy.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I didn't start this year ( sidetracked), but I'm going to admire all of the pumpkins in here. I will do it next year! I think my kiddos would enjoy growing their own, and something to look forward to each year. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Not looking too good.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Matthew, you have to salvage at least one pumpkin since you started this thread. I am not a veteran grower like UO, but the specialty plant nurseries like Pike in Georgia sell a larger variety of fungicides, including ones that are systemic in nature. Systemic is just a fancy word for absorbs the medicine and transfers it locally throughout the plant. They are more expensive than the topical ones sold at Home Depot, Walmart, etc., but it might be worth a shot if you feel like investing money into your plants.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

If I have time I will take a sample to my local nursery. They are pretty knowledgeable there. It's just finding time to do it before it's too late.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

matthewthemanparker said:


> If I have time I will take a sample to my local nursery. They are pretty knowledgeable there. It's just finding time to do it before it's too late.


I hope you can figure out what's wrong!! Maybe you should bring a sample of the plant and the surrounding dirt.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

matthew.. hope you get it worked out.. some of my plants are looking rough..if i can make it thru the next 7 days .. i am devoting more time to them bc some projects ive been tied up with i will be done with ..


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

well i have completely forgot to ask the hubby when we planted and i have pics of the gourd that has started somewhere.. lol. please forgive me.. as im in the middle of finishing up the last min details to a baby shower.. im a new aunt (3 weeks old) and trying to plan for the hubby's birthday july 6 and our mini vacation that we are taking that is a 5hr trip from the house next week for the birthday.. oh and of course .. all the gardening and canning.. as i quit rambling abt everything (smiling.. thinking out loud)


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Lost a pumpkin soldier today. Upon inspection it had a tiny hole in the stalk, and inside the stalk was a tiny white grub with a black head.

I appreciate the effort and salute the little guy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Lost a pumpkin soldier today. Upon inspection it had a tiny hole in the stalk, and inside the stalk was a tiny white grub with a black head.
> 
> I appreciate the effort and salute the little guy.


That's no fun.  Sounds like a vine borer. I think there are ways to control them, but it's hard to save an already infected plant.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My boy trampled one of ours...real iffy if it makes it

For the vine borers, you can actually cut them out, slice long ways along the stem and pull out the grub, then close the vine and bury the wound.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Lost a pumpkin soldier today. Upon inspection it had a tiny hole in the stalk, and inside the stalk was a tiny white grub with a black head.
> 
> I appreciate the effort and salute the little guy.



oh i bet that is what got a few of mine


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am now down to 23 plants. I know that is a lot and probably too many if they all make it to large vine size with pumpkin. But I knew I would have some losses along the way. I just want 6 large pumpkins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't had them, yet, myself, but from what I've read, the larvae of the vine borer, which is the white grub thing you saw with the black head, will feast on the inside of the stems for a bit, then fall down into the earth below the plant and cocoon itself for turning into a flying adult next season (or next cycle, if you have a continuous warm weather climate with no winters). So, if you have vine borers, you will need to til up and try to dig up and remove the cocoons next season before they hatch or they will just attack your next years patch with their own babies...and so on. You should definitely read up on vine borers and see what you should do in the meantime.
I mean, seriously, pumpkins are awesome and fun to grow, I love growing them...but they sure have some really annoying, difficult pests to fight off and deal with!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am just real surprised that I had trouble so early. All the top soil and compost was hauled in for the raised bed. Unless, I had VB (vine borers) already in the ground. Well, I broke out the insecticide this weekend. I used an organic spray with neem oil as the active ingredient.

I still have 23 pumpkin plants, so I am not overly fretting yet about getting pumpkins. But I am certainly going to have to be more vigilant on the bug front.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> I am just real surprised that I had trouble so early. All the top soil and compost was hauled in for the raised bed. Unless, I had VB (vine borers) already in the ground. Well, I broke out the insecticide this weekend. I used an organic spray with neem oil as the active ingredient.
> 
> I still have 23 pumpkin plants, so I am not overly fretting yet about getting pumpkins. But I am certainly going to have to be more vigilant on the bug front.


i hope you get no more bugs, 
my zuccinz plants are doing amazing my goures and pumpkins not so much as i wished nut will see should get some nice heat this week so that should help


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> I am just real surprised that I had trouble so early. All the top soil and compost was hauled in for the raised bed. Unless, I had VB (vine borers) already in the ground. Well, I broke out the insecticide this weekend. I used an organic spray with neem oil as the active ingredient.
> 
> I still have 23 pumpkin plants, so I am not overly fretting yet about getting pumpkins. But I am certainly going to have to be more vigilant on the bug front.


Well, Adult flying vine borers start the problem by laying their eggs at the base of the plant. It's those eggs that hatch and let the grubs dig into your vine. The following year, the cocoons release new adults that go lay more eggs. My guess is, if your soil is all new, that an adult flew over from elsewhere and laid eggs in your patch. Regardless, I hope it was only one instance for you and that no other pop up.  23 plants left, you should be fine though, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My first male flowers bloomed today! Soon, my tiny females will be big females, and the pollination process will begin! As much as I hate waking up super early to assist the bees in pollinating, I sure love all the baby pumpkins it brings! Hand pollination really helped to make sure I got a great crop of JBL's last year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> i hope you get no more bugs,
> my zuccinz plants are doing amazing my goures and pumpkins not so much as i wished nut will see should get some nice heat this week so that should help


They all look like they are doing pretty good from your pics!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, my aunt sent me a pic of some of her pumpkin plants...the ones I gave her as seedlings. They are doing fantastic in her yard! I'm so happy that the babies I started for her are doing so good over there! I told her I'd post them here for her, so here is a pic she sent me of a few of her plants:








...she also had to send me this pic of one of her kittens with the pumpkins, to up the cute factor, lol!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

My before and after. Planted April 24th and recent picture from June 27th. Witchykitty said I may get some good advice here so I will try and post some up close pics of my problems soon!!! I am also posting the link to a more detailed thread of my pumpkin patch progress.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135381-urban-pumpkin-patch.html


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Holy Cow WK, your aunt's plants look great. Mine look so puny by comparison. On the bright side, according to the pumpkin nook my female flowers should follow in about two weeks after the male flowers. Hopefully, I will have some good vines going by the time the females come to town..

On another topic, how should I feel about ants in my patch? Friend or Foe?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Col. Fryght said:


> On another topic, how should I feel about ants in my patch? Friend or Foe?


Oh oh! I have been wondering this too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hiya yardhauntjunkie! As a starter, I like to make people aware of two really good pumpkin growing sites:
http://www.pumpkinnook.com/growing.htm
http://allaboutpumpkins.com/growing.html

I use these sites and so do some others on here, if I'm not mistaken. They are terrific sites with lots of info. Any other questions, feel free to ask and see if any of us know the answer!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm, ants. I would suppose it depends on how many ants there are. I have had ants randomly walking around and on my plants and no harm was ever done. I have researched this before and it seems the conclusion is split. Some say ants are harmless while others say they can be harmful in certain situations. I honestly don't know the true answer...it may depend on the type of ant, the type of pumpkin/squash/veggie and the situation. Some have said that if you planted your pumpkins over a large ant hill/colony, they could dig and disrupt the roots...some say they have had the ants eat their pumpkins and/or leaves...while others say they have never had the ants do anything except maybe something with aphids in the garden. My best guess, after reading this stuff, is that if there aren't too many, just let them be, but keep an eye on them to make sure...but if there are a LOT of them, or many ants hills close to your pumpkins, you may want to take care of them, just in case. If you feel the ants will be an issue, you can try an (organic, if possible) insecticide that works for ants and veggies...or you can try organic, homemade remedies such as flavors and scents ants don't like. 

If anyone else has any knowledge of ants on pumpkins, I'd like to know, too, lol.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I have lots of ants too. As well as spiders and ladybugs. They don't seem to be doing any harm...but something is. I've got some droopy, yellowing, snacked on leaves on a few plants. Can't see any bugs doing the damage, though. (Let's see how they like the special seasoning I added this afternoon.)

But mostly looking good, lots of big leaves and some of my first flowers.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ants...

Depends on the species of ant, really. 

For the MOST part, ants are beneficial, helping with pollination, removing pests, etc. 

Some species of ant can be detrimental.

Leaf cutters are obvious, carrying bits of leaves. 
But, some ants are detrimental by proxy, protecting aphids from other predators to harvest the honeydew aphids...um...deposit...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Ants...
> 
> Depends on the species of ant, really.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, that was the whole aphid thing. I knew ants and aphids were connected somehow, but I couldn't remember what I had read. Now I do, thanks!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

My wife found this guy today. Nice little surprise when I got home from work today. June 29th


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Think this one has set. This is one of the lil pumpkemon buggers. Right on the crown.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

So exciting to see pumpkins setting on everyone's vines. I added some vegetable fertilizer on Sunday and gave each plant a good drink of water, like maybe a gallon per plant. I really want to get two or three feet of vine going before the female flowers start appearing. 

I have read that if females show up to soon, you should cut them off until you have more vine. But, I would hate to cut of female flowers to then later find out that no more are popping up.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


>


I keep getting these guys, but they finally yellow and shrivel. Is that a sign of something going wrong?

I got rid of the squash bugs and my plants are huge and healthy otherwise.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

We are supposed to plant pumpkins at my father-in-law's place this Saturday. Have we waited too late??


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

GhostTown said:


> I keep getting these guys, but they finally yellow and shrivel. Is that a sign of something going wrong?


I had the same thing happen. I was all excited and then it just fell off.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

It just means the pumpkin aborted. Happens for many reasons, most outside your control.

Didn't get pollinated, they'll abort. If the vine already has one, they'll abort a bunch to grow the one that's set. If the weather is too warm (I think it's a nice cool night temp they like more than a specific day temp, but don't really know), they tend to abort a bunch, probably all sorts of other things.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> We are supposed to plant pumpkins at my father-in-law's place this Saturday. Have we waited too late??


Depends on the variety. Most require 120 growing days, and you're REAL close to that, especially if you're planting seeds, and not starts. Some varieties (mostly minis) are 90 days, and should do great still.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I found a second little guy this morning!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Plus I had a little visitor. Does anyone know if they are detrimental to pumpkins, nasturtiums, tomatoes or corn?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

UnOrthodOx said:


> It just means the pumpkin aborted. Happens for many reasons, most outside your control.
> 
> Didn't get pollinated, they'll abort. If the vine already has one, they'll abort a bunch to grow the one that's set. If the weather is too warm (I think it's a nice cool night temp they like more than a specific day temp, but don't really know), they tend to abort a bunch, probably all sorts of other things.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Depends on the variety. Most require 120 growing days, and you're REAL close to that, especially if you're planting seeds, and not starts. Some varieties (mostly minis) are 90 days, and should do great still.


They are starts, and we've already tilled the ground, so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> If the weather is too warm (I think it's a nice cool night temp they like more than a specific day temp, but don't really know), they tend to abort a bunch, probably all sorts of other things.


I am really concerned about the weather here in "the Valley" in Los Angeles. It is always at least 90 degrees all day. Does anyone have any experience in this area?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> The "sunflower house". My daughter was given a packet of seeds and a little book on these at school, so we figured we'd give it a try. Assuming they all grow big and strong, it will make a nice end to the corn tunnel this year as well as her play house later in the summer. ~7' diameter.


I am so interested to see how this turns out!!!! What a cool idea. Any update pics?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, the storms and rain really need to chill out now. It has just been constant for weeks! This is getting ridiculous. My poor pumpkins are getting murdered right now by crazy, heavy wind, severe flooding rain and a possibility of hail soon.  It is so dark outside that it looks like nighttime. I'm just sitting here waiting for the tornado sirens to start going off. Sigh. I keep peeking outside to look at the ones I can see from my back window, and they are just soaked, flooded and all bent over. Here's to hoping they can withstand this onslaught. Mother Nature has been so very angry lately...


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> My poor pumpkins are getting murdered right now by crazy, heavy wind, severe flooding rain and a possibility of hail soon.  It is so dark outside that it looks like nighttime. I'm just sitting here waiting for the tornado sirens to start going off. Sigh. I keep peeking outside to look at the ones I can see from my back window, and they are just soaked, flooded and all bent over. Here's to hoping they can withstand this onslaught. Mother Nature has been so very angry lately...


I wish we could split the difference!! It is at least 90 degrees out and my pumpkins are absolutely baking. I have our picnic table umbrella out in the patch trying to help a little. Plus some nitrogen rich rain might be a little help as well. I honestly have no idea when it rained last.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> I wish we could split the difference!! It is at least 90 degrees out and my pumpkins are absolutely baking. I have our picnic table umbrella out in the patch trying to help a little. Plus some nitrogen rich rain might be a little help as well. I honestly have no idea when it rained last.


Have you considered making some sun covers? It's a thin material that you hang over your pumpkins and other veggies during extremely hot/sunny days to help shield them from too much sun, but it still filters some light and air through. I think they sell material specifically for that, or you can use thin linen or muslin and such. I have even used really thin landscaping fabric and, with dowels, made a canopy out of it for a temporary, quick sun shade (though thinner, lighter fabric is better). Here's a little link that explains what I'm talking about: http://www.ehow.com/how_7556248_make-shades-covers-vegetable-gardens.html


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Have you considered making some sun covers? It's a thin material that you hang over your pumpkins and other veggies during extremely hot/sunny days to help shield them from too much sun, but it still filters some light and air through. I think they sell material specifically for that.


I have indeed thought about shade solutions. However, my grand plan will have to wait until next year. I plan on putting a 12 foot post in each corner of the bed with 9 or so feet sticking above ground. Then I would string wire between the posts and put the black shade fabric with grommets on the wire. Creating a retractabe shade. This year I am hoping to use some pvc the previous owner left and make tempory shade covers.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone know what the tiny black stuff on the underside of pumpkins could be? I don't have a pic because I cut out all the plants with the bugs?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll get you a new pic of the sunflower house...it's not doing good at all. The couple I planted in the actual garden are doing GREAT.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> Plus I had a little visitor. Does anyone know if they are detrimental to pumpkins, nasturtiums, tomatoes or corn?


Yes, yes, yes, and yes. (specifically, they like the leaves of everything but the tomatoes, which they'll eat the fruit.) 

Eating machine, that.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Karma is a witch. My wife lost a plant from her team this week to a grub. And two days later, a neighbor's dog breaks the stem of one of my plants. I buried the stem, but the plants is really withering fast. We will probably end up tied 11 plants to 11 plants in a couple of days.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Col. Fryght said:


> Karma is a witch. My wife lost a plant from her team this week to a grub. And two days later, a neighbor's dog breaks the stem of one of my plants. I buried the stem, but the plants is really withering fast. We will probably end up tied 11 plants to 11 plants in a couple of days.


I cut out two of my plants to try and spare the rest. They had TONS of tiny black bugs on the underside of the leaves of one plants and white ones undrr the leaves of the other and it looked like it was spreading. So now I have 15 of 18 but if I stop being lazy I might plant 3 of the bigger starts I have.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

First harvest!











Well, sorta. Stuffed, battered, and fried squash blossoms. I figured, they're male blossoms that had already closed, no female flowers yet, might as well do something useful with 'em.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

You can. Just use duck tape to get those bugs off next time  it's tedious but it works great !!! Just did it myself


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> You can. Just use duck tape to get those bugs off next time  it's tedious but it works great !!! Just did it myself


  I am sure somebody has already written a book about the uses of duck tape. But, I am always amazed at how duck tape, WD-40 and zip ties can solve most problems.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are some new pics of my pumpkin plants and a pic of the first opened female of the season...complete with a bee!!! Yay! Both I and the bee have helped each other in pollinating this first one, so it should be all set to go! We will see in a few days. I am, however, a bit concerned with how early it is for my JBL's to be starting already. They don't take as long to form as other, larger pumpkins, and will be set a bit too early in the season. Hmmm, we will have to see how that goes. I was just happy they made it through all the storms without too much damage...especially with the wind (and tornado) damage in cities around me and also in my city.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WK, your plants look amazing. I cannot believe how green your leaves are in the photographs. Over the weekend, I am looking to complete two projects for my pumpkins- cheap wire fencing around the bed and soaker hoses for the plants. I do not want to lose another plant to being squished and it is taking me about an hour to thoroughly hand water 22 plants. And in 90 degree heat, I rather turn on a soaker hose and go back inside my house.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> I am so interested to see how this turns out!!!! What a cool idea. Any update pics?


Here's how it is...










...compared to the garden planted ones next to Fred.










I think this Neon has set.











My JBL's have been a mixed bag, some of them just don't look like JBL's, but more like a white version of JBL. The others haven't blossomed yet. 

The sugar pumpkins in the foreground are doing great, and the pumpkemons as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> My JBL's have been a mixed bag, some of them just don't look like JBL's, but more like a white version of JBL. The others haven't blossomed yet.
> 
> The sugar pumpkins in the foreground are doing great, and the pumpkemons as well.


Maybe you got some Baby Boos instead of JBL's?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Territorial has had about 1 in 10 packets either wrong or not to their description (right flower, wrong color) based on my order this year, so won't surprise me if the are baby boos.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

no pumpkins yet but lots of zuccine should get some great heat this week so that will help


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My second female bloomed today...unfortunately, not a male to be seen for pollinating.  I hand pollinated with some males that bloomed yesterday, but they are more than likely way too far gone to have any viable pollen left...but what the heck, I figured it couldn't hurt to at least try, since I'd lose the female anyway. My only hope is that some bees will have found pollen in a neighbors patch somewhere and will have come to visit mine afterwards, bring the distant pollen with them. I didn't have this issue last year of all these early females...
However, my first female looks to have taken and is starting to grow, so that's good!
I have tons of males getting ready to bloom soon, so I should be good for any future females.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Heres some pictures of my pumpkins from last week

Jasper and Kakai, they aren't growing much but the Jasper has two little pumpkins already









JBLs and second attempt at Jarrahdale seedlings, they will be planted this week









Cinderella pumpkins and maybe a Jarrahdale or two (my seedlings got mixed up)








Atlantic, Big Max, and a Jack O Lantern before they were transplanted








The first pumpkin on the Big Max last week about the size of a golf ball








Now this week the size of an onion


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I had a visitor today in my garden.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awwww! He's so cute!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

This is war. I just lost four more plants to vine borers. I am hoping that my local specialty nursery has a systemic pesticide instead of the topical ones that Wally World and Home Depot sell. No more organic deterrent sprays. I going for complete annihilation. 

By 2pm tomorrow, I will have unloaded my version "Apocalypse Now" on my pumpkin patch.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Wishing you the best Col. Fryght!

Just make sure you march out there with 'Flight of the Valkyries' blaring...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Defenestrator said:


> Wishing you the best Co. Fryght!
> 
> Just make sure you march out there with Flight of the Valkyries blaring...


Exactly. I am unleashing hell on the bugs in my garden. Wave one of insecticide unleashed. Wave two later on today, and a ground attack of Sevin dust to finish it up.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Now that I have my camera back, here are my current pics: (BTW HOW do I make my pics bigger?)
Big Max (I planted 2 of these plants)









JBL ( i have 6 plants of this variety)









Regular pumpkins ( i have 8 of these plants)

























I don't have any official pumpkins on any of them yet, but here's hoping for something soon!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The hard part is that I am fighting a battle that has relatively been lost. I have done a boat load of research on this and WitchyKitty is spot on about the culprits. There is nothing I can spray on the plants that will kill grubs inside the stem. 

Pretty much all I can do is cut them out and soil over the damage. The hard part for me is that the grubs are all in the first three to four inches of the plant stem. That is a lot of damage so close to the root system. At this point, I have pulled grubs out of at least half my plants. I guess planting 24 of them was not such a bad idea after all. 

On the bright side, the egg laying season is only 4-6 weeks. Maybe I can keep more eggs from hatching and protect the unaffected plants and maybe nurse two or three of the infected back to health.

And the real witch of the whole thing, is that I have never seen in my entire life the moth that causes all of this fuss.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> The hard part is that I am fighting a battle that has relatively been lost. I have done a boat load of research on this and WitchyKitty is spot on about the culprits. There is nothing I can spray on the plants that will kill grubs inside the stem.
> 
> Pretty much all I can do is cut them out and soil over the damage. The hard part for me is that the grubs are all in the first three to four inches of the plant stem. That is a lot of damage so close to the root system. At this point, I have pulled grubs out of at least half my plants. I guess planting 24 of them was not such a bad idea after all.
> 
> ...


I hope you can save some of your plants!! People seem to be having more problems than usual with these insects this year...I'm all paranoid for my plants, now, lol. One of my plants started to yellow on some leaves...I've been watching it like a hawk. I think it's just too much water, from all the rain and cool weather we have had...I'm hoping that's just all it is!!
The odd thing is, is that it's a moth, but doesn't look like a moth, lol. If you ever see any of these, this is what is the culprit:


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WK, I have never seen that moth before in my life. But I darn sure have them somewhere in my yard. I will learn my lesson next year. I will use that Reemay fabric over my patch until flowers show up. The Reemay lets about 80% of the light in and rain but provides a barrier to bugs. And I will wrap nylon footies around the bottom of the stems, in addition to a regular insecticide routine from June until July regardless of how good my plants look.

Kind of reminds of my koi pond. The first year, the water was always giving me trouble, and I would lose fish. By the third year year, I had learned to upgrade the filter size, and add an aerator and voila- no more water problems, no more lost fish and I have actually had baby fish which is suppose to be hard to accomplish. The first year I only had 12 fish and they were dying off. Now I have almost 35 fish, and the water conditions are ideal and stable.

Live and Learn.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The fly at very specific times of year, depending on your area. Check with the local nurseries, for what that time is, and prepare to have the plants sprayed during that time.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> The odd thing is, is that it's a moth, but doesn't look like a moth, lol.
> View attachment 202395


A lot of really cool moths mimic wasps/hornets. Learned my lesson on that count long ago when I missed a peach tree borer because it looked scary (bug collecting predates halloween on my hobby list ). Swore right then that I would never run for a net again, and I haven't. Caught everything by hand, even if I don't really collect anymore (the boss don't like bugs), I still study quite a bit and have pretty much everyone that knows me sending me pics of 'what's this?" 

Of course, all that catching by hand means I've been stung by about everything imaginable as well, including the pepsis wasp, considered the most painful sting in the US, and I can verify that I couldn't hardly see from the pain of that one, ironically happened accidentally, not when collecting one. Learning how NOT to get stung was a longer process, but it's really fun to mess with people. Scared the bejeebus out of a lot of folks when I removed a hornet's nest from the church building, in the middle of church, with my bare hands and no bee suit.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

killerhaunts said:


> (BTW HOW do I make my pics bigger?)


As far as I can tell, you uploaded those at that size from your phone/camera/pc. I'll run some tests to make sure it's not something funny with the attachment program.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> As far as I can tell, you uploaded those at that size from your phone/camera/pc. I'll run some tests to make sure it's not something funny with the attachment program.


Yeah, I always send my pics to my computer, first, size them there in photo editor, then post them here...that way I can make sure they aren't too small or too big. I don't even know how to upload right to the forum from my phone or camera, lol, I've always done it this way. I like to have all my photos saved to my computer, anyway, that way I have them when I need them and can post them to other sites, too, like my Facebook or such. I can't say I've ever had the attachment program here on the forum make a small pic...they always tend to go huge if I don't size them first on my laptop...so I would guess it is a properties setting from where ever he uploaded from, like a phone, like you said.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like the forum is resizing things, I'll get Larry on it, but there has to be SOME kind of limit, maybe we could relax it a bit, though. 

I upload mine to a third party host and just link to them here, myself. There's a couple free services out there, I'm using Picasa from Google.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've riddled out that the forum is not that great at resizing pics. If you shrink the files using a suitable program prior to upload, it's not so bad, where if I try to load something right out of my BIG camera, I basically get a thumbnail size pic. Seems to run on file size, so if you can compress and/or resize the pics prior to upload, should make the end results better.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll try that. I usually have mine on Photobucket and re-post here.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Like I said, I save all my pics on my computer, first, into my photo folders, then resize them in properties from there (and crop, fix brightness, ect. if needed). Then I go here and click on the little picture of a tree right above where you type. Then I choose to browse from computer, them upload the file to my post. Before I post my reply, I click "go advanced" first to actually see how big my pics will be before posting. If they look too little or too big, I delete them back out in the manage attachments area, resize again on my laptop, then try again. Way easier than trying to upload directly to the forum from phones, cameras or other photo sharing websites, at least for me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyways, on a good note, my plants look a little better this afternoon than they did at lunch time. They were quite sad looking. I think they went into a shock from the chilly days we just had into a sunny, rather hot day all of the sudden. (granted, nothing could help the yellowed leaves I had on my smallest potted plant. The rest of the plant looks okay, though.) Had two more females bloomed today, I hand pollinated them this morning before work, so fingers crossed for two more pumpkins! It's funny, last year, my big, in ground trellised plant had a huge crop of pumpkins, and the potted one only had 4...now this year, so far, my two potted ones have the pumpkins and the big one has none yet, lol. I'm still unsure as to what I will do with pumpkins in July...as these first ones will surely be ready not too long from now...it's just so early for them...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

You should be able to upload bigger pics easier now.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Anyways, on a good note, my plants look a little better this afternoon than they did at lunch time. They were quite sad looking. I think they went into a shock from the chilly days we just had into a sunny, rather hot day all of the sudden. (granted, nothing could help the yellowed leaves I had on my smallest potted plant. The rest of the plant looks okay, though.) Had two more females bloomed today, I hand pollinated them this morning before work, so fingers crossed for two more pumpkins! It's funny, last year, my big, in ground trellised plant had a huge crop of pumpkins, and the potted one only had 4...now this year, so far, my two potted ones have the pumpkins and the big one has none yet, lol. I'm still unsure as to what I will do with pumpkins in July...as these first ones will surely be ready not too long from now...it's just so early for them...


You shouldn't NEED to harvest them. So long as the vine's still green, they shouldn't rot.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> You shouldn't NEED to harvest them. So long as the vine's still green, they shouldn't rot.


That's what I'm hoping for. Last year I harvested some of the very first pumpkins when they were ripened and they didn't last very long at all...and that was about a month later than these, even. The ones I harvested later in the season lasted quite awhile, as normal. So, I figured 'd try leaving these early ones on the vine this time, like you said. I just hope they will be okay to stay for so long...and that no neighbor kids steal them or no animals nibble them, lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

You could carve stuff in them with a toothpick. We do the kid's names but could be anything. Just barely pierce the skin.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I love the smell of Sevin dust in the morning. It smells like victory.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Best of luck in removing your vine borer problem! Be careful of getting insect poison on your flowers, though...you still need your bees! Bees are good!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Sevin....that brings back memories from the farm. The one year we had to use it, and me walking around in a veritable space suit carrying the fogger and backpack full of that stuff....very few pests survived that. I think they've toned it down since though.

just opened up hostilities on squash bugs and slugs here


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Sevin....that brings back memories from the farm. The one year we had to use it, and me walking around in a veritable space suit carrying the fogger and backpack full of that stuff....very few pests survived that. I think they've toned it down since though.
> 
> just opened up hostilities on squash bugs and slugs here


Lol , that would've been amusing to see...it's like fighting a zombie outbreak instead of insects, lol. I'm waiting to see if I have any slug issues, myself, this year, as last year I had some.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> You could carve stuff in them with a toothpick. We do the kid's names but could be anything. Just barely pierce the skin.


I did this last year, except I scratched it into the pumpkins with a stick. It looked so cool, like Dr. Frankenstein stitched it! I seem to have NOT taken any pics of it from last year


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pics of my first baby pumpkins of the season:


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's a lil pumkemon, don't know if I should call it a vine so much as the whole crown is elongating, it's not going to shoot big runners, by the looks of things. 










Our first sugar pumpkin set, about baseball size.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so cool to start seeing everyone's pumpkins


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

These pics are about a week old.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The Col. does not get angry, he just reloads.

I planted my albino pumpkin seeds this weekend. I was going to pass on them this year since I figured that I had my hands full with the Big Max's. But since my numbers have dwindled, I figured what the heck. The maturity date on the package says 80 days, and Burpee gave me ten seeds. So I sowed ten seeds. We shall see.......


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

it's been forever since I last posted on here. sorry.

here's my first baby


here's my little garden, the pumpkins are taking over half the garden next year I will definitely give them more space


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

These photos are from this afternoon. There are three other smaller ones


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

^ Holy Cow, GT!! Your pumpkins are looking great. They have good size and tremendous pumpkin shape. I really hope that I can start posting some positive pics. I have about three vines that are approaching 2-3 three feet, so I am hoping for some female blooms soon.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Once they finally set, they really took off. Kinda fun. Have to watch for beetles everyday though.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> Once they finally set, they really took off. Kinda fun. Have to watch for beetles everyday though.


Maybe you could cut a plastic cup or small sand box pail to go around the pumpkin with a hole at the top for the vine? It would at least offer some level of discouragement.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow GT you blew me away! those are awesome!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Aw, man. I have vine borers. And they're in almost every plant. So, I've been out with the boning knife and the Sevin, having at 'em. The plants are still looking pretty good overall, but there is damage...guess now it's just keep hunting and see what happens.

I am intensely jealous of you guys with your healthy looking plants!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

kakugori said:


> Aw, man. I have vine borers. And they're in almost every plant. So, I've been out with the boning knife and the Sevin, having at 'em. The plants are still looking pretty good overall, but there is damage...guess now it's just keep hunting and see what happens.
> 
> I am intensely jealous of you guys with your healthy looking plants!



I feel your pain brother. I have lost at least 6 to vine borers, and I have about 6 trying to survive grub removal surgery. It looks like at least 2 or 3 are making a comeback. You might want to consider adding a spray also that you can target the underside of the leaves and the stems.

It is tough to look at some of the great pictures, but everyone in this thread has been so supportive of me that my jealousy is momentary. Plus, I still have about 4 plants that are now actually full fledged vines. Yeah!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, today's current pictures:





















I have a couple more pumpkins pollinated and starting to set...the vines aren't looking too bad, considering the strange weather we've been having, which is much cooler than normal for July. Most of my current baby pumpkins are on the potted vine on the patio...that plant is drinking up sooooo much water, it's crazy! Lost some leaves on my smallest plant, in the wooden half barrel, due to too much rain/moisture, but it still seems to be doing good and has a couple pumpkins. I never thought that one would even make it, since it's the one that initially was an extra and was broken! It's trying really hard! My biggest one is getting closer to the roof of the garage...I still haven't decided if I will nip the end when it reaches it, or if I will let it grow sideways along the roof line like I did last year...that was a royal pain to deal with, so I may nip it. It's crazy that this plant is so huge already, but still has no females bloomed yet, compared to my two potted ones. I see I will have the first female blooming tomorrow morning, though, so I'm sure it will start catching up now.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Aaah! They got in! I have killed 3 squash bugs on my pumpkins! Two mating on my Big Max and one on my regular JOL pumpkins. I found eggs on my JOL and got rid of those. OMG I hope they don't kill my plants like last year! I hate, hate, hate them!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

It's been so many years since I've had pumpkin plants that I forgot just how big they get. Pics do the biggest one no justice because I couldn't get the whole thing in the shot.

Couple new guys to show, too.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Gah, so jealous, want pumpkins now.


I think I'm winning my guerrilla war on the vine borers, though. I don't see any more damage today, and all the leaves are perked up. My few female blossoms are sloooooooowly growing, and there's plenty of new buds and leaves. I'm gonna have to get out sometime when it's cool and get rid of some grass, though. /alwayssomething


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay, finally had not one, but two females bloom today on my main, large vine. Now it is catching up with the others. I was starting to worry this would just be one, big plant with no pumpkins! Last year, this in ground plant had dozens of JBLs just on it's own...I was hoping for a similar crop this year, too. Everyone is having so many bug issues...I'm super anxious about my three vines now. I only have three...and if this bug issue gets to me, I won't have any at all! I'm glad I kept up on checking for squash bugs daily and removing them early on...but it's a bit harder to hunt adult vine borers...as you guys have said, I haven't ever seen one before. They are like, stealth ninjas, apparently...I hope you guys all start having better luck with the bugs problems soon and your vines are safe!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

My little PP is coming along quite well!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow after reading this post I was not aware of so many aspects to growing pumpkins! I am learning quite a bit!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My sugar pumpkins are going to overrun the trellis.









And they are poppin out little ones great.









"JBL's" starting to climb finally, still dont have any set, though. 









The story this year has been the lil pumpkemons though. Probably a dozen pumpkins already in the garden, and nifty little plants that don't take up tons of space. The bottom one starting to ripen, with the ribs going orange. Cute little buggers.










Finally, have probably half a dozen neons already. Man I love neons, they always do well for us.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I guess my old hose could not take the extra use. A couple days ago one 50ft section burst a hole, and I replaced it. Then today, the other 50ft section burst a hole. And since I was in hose buying mode, I picked up a 100ft of soaker hose. I plan to put that out tomorrow around the pumpkin plants.

I also watered the plants today using the Miracle Grow liquid feeder system, and I tossed a little more Sevin dust at the bottom inch of the base stem which was washed away. I am embarrassed by how much the cost of my raised bed pumpkin patch has escalated. But, I am having fun and a lot the cost is a one time sunk cost- I hope. :


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, the weather here is really taking a toll on my two potted plants. I'm starting to get some yellowing and some leaves are looking like they would normally near the end of their season. No other issues, just very confused plants. Our weather is way cooler than it should be...which is nice for me, but bad for pumpkins! Many days of cool weather, then one crazy, humid hot day, then back down to super cool weather...it's just too rough on them. Here's to hoping they hold up and make it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

finally a pumpkin


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just went and seen the seedlings I gave to my aunt...they are insanely huge, lol. I gave her 5 plants...she is going to have a TON of JBL's! I wish I had the space to grow them like that. Someday, someday...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...aaaaaand I just found a small amount of powdery mildew.  Now, the battle begins for me. I was hoping to have another month before I dealt with this, but I guess the weather helped it to show up early. Sigh.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry to have to ask, but what does JBL stand for?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Jack Be Little, a common type of mini pumpkin.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, I grow lots of Jack Be Littles...tiny, orange gourds, technically, that most consider a mini pumpkin. Here's some pics of some of mine from last year:


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Finally, I spotted and killed a vine borer. I keep a can of insecticide by the pumpkin patch, in case one of those evil vine borers ever showed up. And Sunday, I killed my first vine borer. 

I caught him laying an egg on one of my vines. Hard to believe that this guy is in the month family. They really do look like they have a hornet like stinger, especially when it is extended while laying an egg.

I read on the internet (so it must be true) that one borer can lay up to 200 eggs. I am so thankful that I caught this guy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Finally, I spotted and killed a vine borer. I keep a can of insecticide by the pumpkin patch, in case one of those evil vine borers ever showed up. And Sunday, I killed my first vine borer.
> 
> I caught him laying an egg on one of my vines. Hard to believe that this guy is in the month family. They really do look like they have a hornet like stinger, especially when it is extended while laying an egg.
> 
> I read on the internet (so it must be true) that one borer can lay up to 200 eggs. I am so thankful that I caught this guy.


Caught the culprit in the act, lol. Here's to hoping that will slow down or stop your vine borer issues now! Getting that one should help, at least.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Had some more females opened on my main, large plant, today!! It's really going now! I took some pics of a few of my more fully set pumpkins, and pics of two of my three plants. (Plant number three is struggling right now, so I didn't take a pic of that one, but it has a pumpkin on it, which I did take a pic of, so it's still trying, lol.)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, an old trick we used on the farm was to bury sections of the vine between where the leaves sprout. I was told the vines would then send new roots out in this location, thus if the crown died off, you still had the pumpkins getting food. 

I wasn't old enough to pay enough attention to see if this was the case or not to be honest. At home, I've had some species of pumpkin root along the vine without my interference though, and some not, so I don't know if it's dependent on a specific species or not, but it couldn't hurt to give yourself a few contingency root systems.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Well, an old trick we used on the farm was to bury sections of the vine between where the leaves sprout. I was told the vines would then send new roots out in this location, thus if the crown died off, you still had the pumpkins getting food.
> 
> I wasn't old enough to pay enough attention to see if this was the case or not to be honest. At home, I've had some species of pumpkin root along the vine without my interference though, and some not, so I don't know if it's dependent on a specific species or not, but it couldn't hurt to give yourself a few contingency root systems.


I've read that, too...but never tried it. I'd say it's worth a shot to at least try save part of your plant using this method if vine borers get the main stem, though!


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

We are having bizarre weather here today (humid and windy) and my two big pumpkin plants are blowing in the wind!! I hope they make it through they just started looking better from the shock of being transplanted. Luckily my other pumpkins are on the side yard and they are a little more protected.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

My Big Maxes are putting little roots down at various intervals, so I can see how that really helps keep the non-damaged parts of the vine healthy. Near the roots I've got some obvious signs of damage but the ends all seem happy and healthy now. No more wilty leaves - think I've taken care of most of the vine borers, though I'm still keeping an eye out. Have yet to see the *redacted* moth form.

Got one baby pumpkin growing (it's...yellow like summer squash), several more females that haven't opened up their flowers yet. Also, one little tiny watermelon - I've got one plant at the end of the row. Lots of happy bees hanging out in the flowers.


And still lots of grass. I cleaned out some, mostly brown underneath??, but I'm not sharing any more pictures until I can get the other 2/3 cut. I'm spending some quality time with the scissors this week.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I installed an irrigation system this past weekend. Okay, irrigation system might be too "fancy" of a term. I purchased two 50ft. soaker hoses for $20 at Walmart.

Anyway, the first pic below is of my wife's row of pumpkin plants. She only lost one to the vine borer, and has two or three whose growth was stunted due to vine borer removal surgery.

The second picture is of my row. I lost about 6 plants to the vine borer, with two others that survived surgery but are still small. I replanted some new Big Max's two weeks ago. I realize that they may not mature but I have my fingers crossed.

About 60 miles south of me is Macon, GA and that appears to be the cut-off line between planting Big Max's in June vs July. Maybe I will get lucky. Worse case, maybe they will produce additional male flowers to help pollinate the mature plants.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Below, I have attached a picture of one of my female blossoms. I have about a dozen of them spread out over 4-5 plants. My question is this to the veteran growers:  How long does the pumpkin stem vine grow?

The reason I ask, is nearly all the vines with the female blossoms are only about 3ft long. I am worried that if a Big Max sets, that the pumpkin could pull the main vain out of the ground. But if the stem vine grows a foot or two, then I would certainly have nothing to worry about. Or should I let the first set of blossoms go, and just try to pollinate female blossoms once the vine is 6-8ft long? But then I run the risk of maybe having no more female blossoms?

I might be over thinking this, but it is my first season.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Females grow very close to the vine...the pumpkin stems aren't very long at all...they usually aren't much longer than what you see when they are cut and for sale...for medium to larger pumpkins, maybe 2 to 7 inches, depending on variety? Smaller pumpkins can have even shorter stems. Here's some random pics from online of different larger pumpkins ( a couple of them are big max ) still on the vine:













































I hope these pics give you an idea...I would suppose you could randomly and luckily get a longer stem, but I don't usually see them very long at all.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and from what I've been reading about growing Big Max pumpkins and other large varieties, is that you get a few good females set and growing per vine...once you do, THEN you can pick and choose which ones to keep and which ones to get rid of...preferably keeping the best looking and healthiest far down the vine if possible. You don't want to kill off your first females just in case you don't get any more! So just get them pollinated for now and see what happens. After you have chosen your pumpkins for each vine to keep, it will be all about slowly adjusting them each day to the angle they need to grow best to not break the vines/stems and to get a good shape. Just look up how to grow a Big Max or Giant Pumpkins online and you can get lots of helpful hints.

Note: I always hand pollinate...that way I KNOW the pumpkin is pollinated. This is especially good for growing giant pumpkins, as they need as much growing time as possible to reach full size...pollinating them yourself helps to ensure that you will get them growing early and not keep aborting the first ones if the bees don't do their jobs, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok explain this hand pollinate thing how u do it please


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok explain this hand pollinate thing how u do it please


Okay:

Wake up early in the a.m. generally whatever time your flowers open up fully. You can't wait too long, or the bees will steal all the good pollen, lol, and the pollen slowly becomes less viable throughout the day. I usually like to pollinate between 5:30 and 8 am. (...but it CAN still work later in the morning than that if you have no choice...it just slightly lowers your percentage chance of pollination as it gets later in the day...plus the flowers will close on you, lol. I have pollinated later if I slept in or something. The bees are always back up, too.)

Find yourself a nice, studly male flower that has mature pollen (which you can tell by either gently touching it and seeing the orange dust on your finger, or even just by being able to see it. I like to call it Cheeto Dust, lol). Pinch off the male flower (Do NOT accidentally remove one of your females, lol.)

Now, gently pull back each of the petals, leaving only the center stamen. 

Find a pretty little female flower that is open. Take the male flower and "paint" the females stigma, both on each piece of it and inside of it. All parts of her stigma must get some pollen on them. For extra measures, I tend to break off the stamen from the male once I'm done "painting" and GENTLY place it inside the center of the females stigma...the bees will hop in there and move the remaining pollen from it onto the female, plus the flower will close around it, locking in all that polleny goodness!

Pollination complete! Rinse and repeat for remaining flowers...one male per each female, preferably. Although, near the end of season, I have ended up using a single male to "paint" several females and still had it work most of the time as long as I was careful and through.

Here is one of the sites I like that will tell you basically the same thing: http://www.pumpkinnook.com/howto/pollen.htm


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

My largest pumpkin is turning orange already. Hope I can keep it from spoiling before October. When it's ready, I'll wipe it down with a light bleach solution I guess. Then keep in the cooler garage.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, some of mine are turning orange, too. It's so early, though. I'm gonna leave them on the vine as long as possible.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

At this mornings count, I have 11 set mini pumpkins on my main plant, not including females not opened yet...a total of 6 set pumpkins on my other two smaller plants...so 17 in all, so far. Not too bad of a start! Now I'm just hoping I can keep these guys in good shape until the Fall season, being only July, it's a long time away, lol.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I had one pumpkin about double the size of a softball from my volunteer vine but some critter got hold of it. There are still 2 more from the same vine though. Hopefully they can survive.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Is there a rule of thumb as to how long the main vine should be where the pumpkin sets so that that a Big Max pumpkin does not overly disturb the base plant?

I know I keep asking the same question, but I was hoping for a definite guideline. Internet research suggests that growers like large pumpkins to set 10-12 feet out, in theory to get more water to the pumpkin.

In my case, I am worried that if a Big Max grows three feet high and is just two feet down the vine from the main stem- where does the pumpkin get the extra foot of vine to keep from pulling up the entire plant.

Am I crazy?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, sorry I can't be of more help for your Big Max questions, as I've never grown them myself. The best I could think of, other than what I already posted, would be that if the pumpkin you choose to keep is too close to the base of the plant, then that particular pumpkin will just have to be grown on it's side, like you see many giant pumpkins grown, keeping the stem lower to the ground. I see lots of giant pumpkins grown on their sides, as people go for size, not shape, with those. Hope someone with some experience with them can help you more.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Is there a rule of thumb as to how long the main vine should be where the pumpkin sets so that that a Big Max pumpkin does not overly disturb the base plant?
> 
> I know I keep asking the same question, but I was hoping for a definite guideline. Internet research suggests that growers like large pumpkins to set 10-12 feet out, in theory to get more water to the pumpkin.
> 
> ...


Never been a giant pumpkin grower, myself, but I would trust mother nature to know what she's doing.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, my Pumpkemons, while not making vines, exactly, as other pumpkins, the crown area just keeps getting longer, so I'm trying to tie them up the trellis anyway. 










My sugar pumpkins have meanwhile completely overrun their trellis and I don't know what to do, can't really make it much taller. Already 10 sugar pumpkins, one rather impressively sized for such a thing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Well, my Pumpkemons, while not making vines, exactly, as other pumpkins, the crown area just keeps getting longer, so I'm trying to tie them up the trellis anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you could either have them start running back down the other side of the trellis...you could tie ropes from the top of the trellis to something, either going up higher or sideways over to something...or, if you simply have no more room for it to get bigger, you could nip the end of your vine so it doesn't get any bigger (you gently pinch off the very tip of the tiny new vine leaves.) I have extended with ropes, myself, and I have pinched the tips to stop growth, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay:
> 
> Wake up early in the a.m. generally whatever time your flowers open up fully. You can't wait too long, or the bees will steal all the good pollen, lol, and the pollen slowly becomes less viable throughout the day. I usually like to pollinate between 5:30 and 8 am. (...but it CAN still work later in the morning than that if you have no choice...it just slightly lowers your percentage chance of pollination as it gets later in the day...plus the flowers will close on you, lol. I have pollinated later if I slept in or something. The bees are always back up, too.)
> 
> ...



ok cool I am so going to try this  thank you


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok cool I am so going to try this  thank you


No problem!! I have had tremendous results doing this method. Some people choose to take a Qtip or small, soft paint brush and use that to remove the pollen from the male flowers stamen...then go paint the female with the pollen covered Qtip/brush, rather than picking the male off entirely...but I find it's faster, easier and more effective to just paint with the picked male flower itself...and it's free because you don't have to waste Qtips or paint brushes, lol.

(Note: I find that if there are bees in the area, moving carefully, being polite and chatting with them tends to keep the happy and not stinging me!  )


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I have yet to have a single female flower on any of my vines. Is there some sort of secret I don't know about?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

matthewthemanparker said:


> I have yet to have a single female flower on any of my vines. Is there some sort of secret I don't know about?



Neither my JBL's or the mystery saved seed variety have had female flowers yet, so don't worry too much yet. You get to mid august, start worrying


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Col. Fryght said:


> Below, I have attached a picture of one of my female blossoms. I have about a dozen of them spread out over 4-5 plants. My question is this to the veteran growers:  How long does the pumpkin stem vine grow?
> 
> The reason I ask, is nearly all the vines with the female blossoms are only about 3ft long. I am worried that if a Big Max sets, that the pumpkin could pull the main vain out of the ground. But if the stem vine grows a foot or two, then I would certainly have nothing to worry about. Or should I let the first set of blossoms go, and just try to pollinate female blossoms once the vine is 6-8ft long? But then I run the risk of maybe having no more female blossoms?
> I might be over thinking this, but it is my first season.


Just an FYI, any small female flower that looks like this has already been rejected by the vine. The yellow color is the tell tail sign. The tiny pumpkin should remain dark green as it grows if all is well.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

J-Man said:


> Just an FYI, any small female flower that looks like this has already been rejected by the vine. The yellow color is the tell tail sign. The tiny pumpkin should remain dark green as it grows if all is well.


While this is true for a large portion of pumpkins, it depends on the variety of pumpkin, actually. I've had experience with Cinderella, Neons, and Old Zebs, all of which start out yellow like above. Lumina's start out real pale/almost white.



Col. Fryght said:


> How long does the pumpkin stem vine grow?


Depends on variety. Various ones are bred for differing stem lengths and thicknesses.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

My Big Max has 2 pumpkin babies started a while back and they keep getting bigger. They have been yellow from the start so I don't think they are bad. I think they are supposed to be like that. Pumpkins are easy to tell if they are not going to grow. They turn yellow and shrivel up like pumpkin raisins.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

I should have said for most varieties that a tiny yellow pumpkin with a yellow stem is usually a rejected fruit. I haven't grown every variety but any pumpkins of mine that start out looking like that are history.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

What is the best time to buy pumpkins right before Halloween. I want my pumpkin to be fresh before I carve into it, at Wal-Mart they usually sell out of them. Should I buy mine two weeks before Halloween? What should I do when Halloween comes?


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

ALL of my baby big maxes are this color yellow (20+), including the one that's growing larger every day. Could be wrong, but it seems normal. My vines are anywhere from 3 feet long to 5-6 feet long at this point, and still going. Starting to get a few ~2 ft offshoots on a couple of plants. Most of the female blooms are closer to the end, away from the root.




As for buying pumpkins, I think 1-2 weeks before is okay. You'll want to keep them in a cool place, not refrigerator cold but not cooking in the sun. We leave ours out on the deck outside without problems (not even from the various resident wildlife).


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> What is the best time to buy pumpkins right before Halloween. I want my pumpkin to be fresh before I carve into it, at Wal-Mart they usually sell out of them. Should I buy mine two weeks before Halloween? What should I do when Halloween comes?


Generally, pumpkins are good keepers. A couple weeks is fine, a month early SHOULD be fine. Basically, it's just as good sitting at your house as it is sitting in the store. 

To give you a perspective, due to a vacation schedule, we picked ours 6 weeks early last year. Of the 200ish pumpkins we picked, 3 went bad before Halloween, all just left out in the weather that comes. 

You don't want to carve into them, and you want to keep them dry if possible, a covered, shaded area works good, do NOT throw a tarp or something over them though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, we get our Halloween carving pumpkins the last week of September every year. They just sit out on the front steps the whole month of October...I have never had one go bad. We carve them a couple days before Halloween, and they last up to and past Halloween before they start to look bad. However, we do get our pumpkins straight from the farms they are grow at, so we know they are fresh. I have gotten pumpkins at the grocery store or Walmart before, too, though, and had them last just fine. Basically, whenever or wherever you buy pumpkins, just look for healthy, solid pumpkins when you buy them, and don't keep them in extreme heat, cold or anywhere where they will collect lots of dampness/moisture.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I took new pics today and here's what mine look like:

BIG MAX babies








BIG MAX plant








BIXGMAX leaf next to my foot  I just love how big the leaves are!









Jack Be Littles plants

















Jack O Lantern plants

































Jack O Lantern oddity? This little green one is growing out of the same stem as the plant with the green & silver leaves! I looks almost like my JBL vines!









Jack O Lantern babies! So far one for each kid that seem safe from Squash bugs. I hope the other tons of pumpkin babies grow up, too!
















This one is round instead of oval. Is it a different kind?








More JOL babies


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I love the two heads guarding !!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Don't know what happened to my pumpkins but I've got gourds!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awww! Look at all the adorable gourds!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

matthewthemanparker said:


> I have yet to have a single female flower on any of my vines. Is there some sort of secret I don't know about?



Are you supplementing with any fertilizer? I have been adding some Tomato and Vegetable fertilizer once a month. The box is $3.60 from WalMart. I also feed with liquid Miracle Grow once a week. The four bottle pack is $12 and I find that half a bottle feeds my pumpkin patch.

By the way, my females did not start showing up until maybe 7 to 10 days ago. You know I am rooting for you to have some great pumpkins since you were the thread starter this year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Everybody is posting such wonderful pictures lately. And of course I love seeing the Big Max photographs.  I look forward to taking some update pics tomorrow. We had some excellent light steady drenching rain yesterday.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My main plant is huge for a JBL vine, lol. I decided to nip the end of the top vines...which is a good thing, because even nipped, they are reaching the roof. I'm going to let the lower vines go as long as they want, and boy are they growing. My vines were longer on last years trellised plant, but this year it's much fuller and greener...and still has yet to keep growing, so it may get longer than last years! My two potted vines are still holing on, I don't think they will produce any more pumpkins, but the ones they have are setting and ripening nicely. Here's some more pumpkin pics...there's more than this, but there'd be a lot of pics if I posted them all, lol. I hope these little guys all make it to Fall!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Think I had the first JBL female blossom today, will double check tomorrow, raining now. The mystery seeds had a female flower as well, odd lookin thing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Think I had the first JBL female blossom today, will double check tomorrow, raining now. The mystery seeds had a female flower as well, odd lookin thing.


Hmmm...wonder what the mystery seed will be?!? Make sure to post pics when you find out!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I was looking at Johnny Seeds website and they had seeds for the Wolf variety that you guys were talking about a few weeks ago. Here were some of the details from the website.

Very thick, long, strong handles.

Howden-size (avg. 25 lb.) with huge handles. Distinctive, round pumpkins are deep orange with moderate rib. Thick flesh helps prevent flat-siding. Nice breeding work by Western New York farmer Chris Awald. Matures late. NOTE: Wolf takes more room to grow than other pumpkin varieties. Plant 2-3 seeds every 3' in rows 12' apart. Once seedlings have germinated, thin out every other grouping of seedlings so you are left with a grouping of seedlings every 6'. Avg. yield: 2 fruits/plant.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Pumpkins are blooming but a few plants have mildew on their leaves. I tried spraying a milk mixture on them today and I'm hoping that will help. I noticed the mildew started on the plants that I got from the nursery, I'm wondering if thats where it came from.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

craftygirl said:


> Pumpkins are blooming but a few plants have mildew on their leaves. I tried spraying a milk mixture on them today and I'm hoping that will help. I noticed the mildew started on the plants that I got from the nursery, I'm wondering if thats where it came from.


 It could've come from there, but you would think you would've seen it right away. It usually is carried on the air to the plants from other places and lands on dry leaves.
I'm still dealing with a slight bit of powdery mildew on one of my smaller plants. I do the "water/small amount of milk/tiny bit of baking soda" spray once a week to help slow the spreading, and this morning I gave it a heavy spray down with water to knock off as many spores as I could. I'm keeping it under control fairly well, so far. If a leaf gets too covered in the mildew, I just remove the leaf and dispose of it in the garbage. If I was growing large pumpkins, I would for sure go out and buy some neem oil, which would work better at controlling the PM, but I am just growing tiny JBL's at the moment so it's not worth the extra money for me to go buy it. I just fight it with whatever I have at home, lol. If you are growing larger pumpkins or a large crop, you may want to try the neem oil as long as it isn't too hot out to use it where you are at. I haven't ever used neem oil, but I've heard it helps.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I have not been keeping up with updates like I always do this year. Things have just been so hectic lately. Here's today:





























That big mess in the background is what came out of the compost bin this year. That's where the 2 pumpkins are from.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice, both your patch and the compost pile pumpkins, lol. I want to have a scarecrow by my patch, but I'll have to wait until I have room for an actual patch, besides just my JBL's.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> I was looking at Johnny Seeds website and they had seeds for the Wolf variety that you guys were talking about a few weeks ago. Here were some of the details from the website.
> 
> Very thick, long, strong handles.
> 
> Howden-size (avg. 25 lb.) with huge handles. Distinctive, round pumpkins are deep orange with moderate rib. Thick flesh helps prevent flat-siding. Nice breeding work by Western New York farmer Chris Awald. Matures late. NOTE: Wolf takes more room to grow than other pumpkin varieties. Plant 2-3 seeds every 3' in rows 12' apart. Once seedlings have germinated, thin out every other grouping of seedlings so you are left with a grouping of seedlings every 6'. Avg. yield: 2 fruits/plant.


I bought one and saved some seeds last year, the 'children' are unremarkable, but that's kinda normal for how pumpkins breed. The one comment I have on the wolf is that it wasn't the easiest pumpkin in the world to clean. Real stringy insides.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, we had a mystery pumpkin set. This is off a different vine than the one I was commenting on previously. So, these were saved from the green/yellow mottled mini pumpkins that were supposed to be JBL's last year. Now, due to how pumpkins breed, what I have here is likely a crossbreed between the mystery pumpkin from last year, and one of the other varieties. Most likely candidates, due to space of planting last year are Musquee or Cinderella hybridization, with Lumina and Sugar possibilities as well. No telling what traits are going to arise from the hybrid. Right now, it reminds me of a Musquee de Provence or Lumina pumpkin. 










We expanded our trellis for the sugars, I hope it holds.










Finally getting a JBL set. 










Pretty sure the sunflower house is a lost cause, some of it is getting tall, some not.










Our gorgeous little sugars, perfect size for little hands, the 5-8 year olds really love carving pumpkins that are 'their size'.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Just wanted to drop a quick note to say how much I'm enjoying everyone's updates and photos!

We're moving this year (packing the house right now, as a matter of fact) and didn't plant a patch, so we're living vicariously through yours. 

Thanks again, and keep 'em coming!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I have attached a couple of update pics below. The first is of my pumpkin patch as seen from my back deck in June, and the second one is of this morning.

I think I have one pumpkin trying to set, the bulge seems to be getting larger though the flower is dying off. I also hand polinated two females this morning. Though, I think the bees were doing a good job, as I saw about a dozen bees go in while I was watching.

JUNE 16th 













JULY 22nd


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> It could've come from there, but you would think you would've seen it right away. It usually is carried on the air to the plants from other places and lands on dry leaves.
> I'm still dealing with a slight bit of powdery mildew on one of my smaller plants. I do the "water/small amount of milk/tiny bit of baking soda" spray once a week to help slow the spreading, and this morning I gave it a heavy spray down with water to knock off as many spores as I could. I'm keeping it under control fairly well, so far. If a leaf gets too covered in the mildew, I just remove the leaf and dispose of it in the garbage. If I was growing large pumpkins, I would for sure go out and buy some neem oil, which would work better at controlling the PM, but I am just growing tiny JBL's at the moment so it's not worth the extra money for me to go buy it. I just fight it with whatever I have at home, lol. If you are growing larger pumpkins or a large crop, you may want to try the neem oil as long as it isn't too hot out to use it where you are at. I haven't ever used neem oil, but I've heard it helps.



Thanks for the ideas. The weather has been bizarre here lately overcast in the morning, muggy, then super hot. I don't think thats helping and I don't like it either!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

craftygirl said:


> Thanks for the ideas. The weather has been bizarre here lately overcast in the morning, muggy, then super hot. I don't think thats helping and I don't like it either!


Oh it's been totally crazy weather here, too. Very un-summer like, lol. It has also been suddenly quite dry, so the PM is probably just blowing all over the neighborhood and infecting everyone's plants over here. We need some rain! It's supposed to tonight, finally, we will see...my luck we will get tons of rain, the temps will drop again, then I'll have some random bug or mildew issues next, lol. Lovely weather...

Hope you can keep your PM under control, too! It's a pain, but it's sometimes possible. Good luck!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

It's baseball season, though one of these things isn't quite the right color. And this isn't the same one as the last picture I posted! They're groooooooowwiiiiiiinnnngg. Seems to have taken to the accidentally-all-night watering pretty well (oopsie). Still fending off a borer here and there, but overall doing very well.

Last week was so nice weather wise, very cool. Now we're back to this unpleasant heat that makes it very hard to want to get out there and do anything (like remove the last of that grass that needs cut from around the vines).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my biggest pumpkin


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

So far I have four but there's a bunch of female flowers all over, let's hope I get at least four more


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

What variety is the bottom left/middle right? love those.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

It's called Musquee De Provence


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Thought so. 

I tried those last year, and they all got eaten by slugs before ripening, don't know why the slugs preferred them to other things, but they did.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, I think I have about three pumpkins that are "set" or are trying to "set." The pumpkin bulb is growing larger even though the flower is dying away. When do you consider a pumpkin "set" ? I don't want to count my actual growing pumpkins too early.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Okay, I think I have about three pumpkins that are "set" or are trying to "set." The pumpkin bulb is growing larger even though the flower is dying away. When do you consider a pumpkin "set" ? I don't want to count my actual growing pumpkins too early.


You will usually know if a pumpkin is going to take or abort about 3 days after it blooms, give or take a day. It will keep growing full after that or it will begin to shrivel.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just found a squash bug on my main plant...I thought I was done with that annoyance, grrrrr. I caught it and removed it from the premises. Still trying to keep my PM at bay on my patio plant. Interestingly, though, my two smaller potted plants, which I thought were done producing pumpkins, both have a new, solid female on each of them. They might yet each give me another pumpkin if I can keep them healthy enough for them to set and ripen. We shall see. As for my current total. not including new females, I have 26 mini pumpkins set and doing great. 

I also noticed I have a female or two on the very tip top of my main plant, reaching over the gutters and roof of the garage...I have no idea what to do with them, as I have nothing to attach the vine to up there for support. I purposely nipped the vines so they wouldn't go that high, but they did anyway, lol. I worry that if those pumpkins set, they will become way too heavy to be dangling that high up and may pull my vine down...or the gutter, lol. I can't decide if I should leave them and carefully watch them, or remove them before they are pollinated...hmmm...what to do, what to do...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> my biggest pumpkin


That is an awesome looking pumpkin. Is it a large variety? It already looks like it is about 12-15 lbs.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh it's been totally crazy weather here, too. Very un-summer like, lol. It has also been suddenly quite dry, so the PM is probably just blowing all over the neighborhood and infecting everyone's plants over here. We need some rain! It's supposed to tonight, finally, we will see...my luck we will get tons of rain, the temps will drop again, then I'll have some random bug or mildew issues next, lol. Lovely weather...
> 
> Hope you can keep your PM under control, too! It's a pain, but it's sometimes possible. Good luck!


Thanks! Some of the plants are looking a little better. I'm glad that you are getting rain, we Californians have forgotten what rain is : )


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

craftygirl said:


> Thanks! Some of the plants are looking a little better. I'm glad that you are getting rain, we Californians have forgotten what rain is : )


Sigh...the rain didn't happen, so no rain here, either. Maybe tomorrow??


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

::sigh:: My 2 bowling ball sized pumpkins have been half eaten. I'm thinking raccoon. Never really had to worry about critters before. Maybe a squirrel getting to one but no big deal. These 2 looked like they were eaten by Bigfoot!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> ::sigh:: My 2 bowling ball sized pumpkins have been half eaten. I'm thinking raccoon. Never really had to worry about critters before. Maybe a squirrel getting to one but no big deal. These 2 looked like they were eaten by Bigfoot!


Awww! Not cool. That's just heartbreaking. Yeah, raccoons LOVE pumpkins. My mom always has to keep her pumpkins indoors until close to Halloween, or they just get eaten. She has tons of wildlife down by her house, as it's in the woods. Those masked bandits were usually the culprits of the pumpkins being munched on. I love raccoons, and all animals, but they can sure get into stuff! My mother in law has a cement ledge along her garage that she places her little pumpkins and gourds on each year. Last year, she put the JBL's she grew up there, alternating with fake ones. By the time Halloween came, there were only fake ones remaining...the animals had gotten every single real one each night, one by one.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Squirrels and groundhogs are the typical culprits for unripened fruit, though skunk, raccoon and even deer can be as well. Our skunk years ago preferred the slugs, it was great, we tolerated each other every morning.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Rain!! It has finally rained...I don't have to go outside today and water all my pumpkins and plants by hand!  Wow, did we need this.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, the mystery pumpkin is living up to the mystery...no idea what we're going to get out of it...









One on another vine (so could be an entirely different crossbreed) seems to have set, and has a more rounded shape. 










Here's what I got when I tried to save wolf seeds. Really unremarkable little football sized things with no awesome stem, but it's a really BIG plant, and it's got 4 pumpkins on already, so a good producer.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love tall, skinny pumpkins, so those last ones you posted look great to me!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, yeah, they are perfect for my bifurcated pumpkins on the fence, they just aren't the big pumpkins with crazy stems they came from.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Oh, yeah, they are perfect for my bifurcated pumpkins on the fence, they just aren't the big pumpkins with crazy stems they came from.


Ahhh, I see now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There are not enough angry pumpkin faces in the world to express my anger right now. Someone ripped one of my fully ripened pumpkins off the vine. To make matters worse, they didn't leave it, or even take it to keep it...they dropped it on the ground and broke it. I hoped it was just an animal, but there were no teeth marks, it happened during the middle of the day and, just before I found it on the ground, I heard one of the neighborhood kids in my yard being very loud and making trouble. I wish I had gone to check on her a minute earlier...maybe I could've saved my pumpkin... I would like to hope it wasn't her...and give her the benefit of the doubt...but she is just a brat of a little girl and she was right there at the exact time...sigh. Regardless if it was her, one of the other kids or an animal, I am now terrified for the rest of my pumpkins... I just hope it was a one time thing. Time for me to have pumpkin anxiety the rest of the season...


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Go to your local farm supply if you have one and pick up a small low power electric fence unit. String up a single wire about 2-3 feet above the ground around your garden. Works great for larger animals as well as brats.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's tempting...lol.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> There are not enough angry pumpkin faces in the world to express my anger right now. Someone ripped one of my fully ripened pumpkins off the vine. To make matters worse, they didn't leave it, or even take it to keep it...they dropped it on the ground and broke it. I hoped it was just an animal, but there were no teeth marks, it happened during the middle of the day and, just before I found it on the ground, I heard one of the neighborhood kids in my yard being very loud and making trouble. I wish I had gone to check on her a minute earlier...maybe I could've saved my pumpkin... I would like to hope it wasn't her...and give her the benefit of the doubt...but she is just a brat of a little girl and she was right there at the exact time...sigh. Regardless if it was her, one of the other kids or an animal, I am now terrified for the rest of my pumpkins... I just hope it was a one time thing. Time for me to have pumpkin anxiety the rest of the season...



That stinks! So sorry. I know all too well the horrors of having a neighbor child wreaking havoc on pumpkins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> That stinks! So sorry. I know all too well the horrors of having a neighbor child wreaking havoc on pumpkins.


Thankfully, it was only a small pumpkin, not one of the crazy big ones you guys grow, lol...but it still broke my heart. It was a really nice looking one, too. I'm just hoping the rest of them will be left alone and, if they are, I'm sure I will have enough to make up for the broken one.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, mystery vine 1 seems to have maxed out it's size around a JBL. The color seems to be darkening toward more tan than orange though. 










Mystery vine 2 is more round and heading toward baseball size with similar coloring to #1. 










And now mystery vine 3 produced this teardrop shape with standard pumpkin green.


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

WitchyKitty- a visit to the brat's parents, perhaps? If they're not receptive I'd have no qualms about electric fencing it. Then when the parents complain "oh, well since you said it couldn't have possibly been your little angel, I assumed we had a deer problem, so I acted accordingly." 

I'm so sorry, I would be livid.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Parents should be teaching their kids to respect others property and not to trespass. I'm old school when it comes to things like this and it's how I was brought up. I can't speak for everyone but I have ZERO tolerance for things like this. Parents with kids that do stuff like this are in for a world of trouble if they don't straighten them out before the kid is in his/her teens. Hopefully the rest of your harvest remains safe.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So far, the rest of my pumpkins are safely on their vines. She was in the yard again yesterday, and I think my husband might have startled her because he popped out and sternly asked her if he could help her. She quickly said she was just cutting through...he told her fine, but not to be touching anything in the yard. I'm hoping she realizes, now, that we are keeping an eye on her and she will stop getting into things...at least for a little while, anyway, lol. We shall see.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have many JBL's that are actually ready to harvest, already. I am itching to do so, but it's so early, yet...I want to keep them on the vines as long as possible. The seedlings I gave my aunt and uncle have gotten so huge and are producing so many pumpkins, that she is already trying to give them away to family members, lol. I am jealous, as she has so much room on her land to plant them and let them grow that large...she lives out on farm land in the country. Having to plant some of mine in pots each year cuts down their yield terribly...if I could plant them in the ground, I'd have just as many as she does. 
I have a pumpkin growing on the top of my gutter of the garage, now, lol. I have been brainstorming as to how to secure the vine up there so it doesn't break with the weight...I think I may try some Christmas light gutter hooks...that just might work! I hope...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have many JBL's that are actually ready to harvest, already. I am itching to do so, but it's so early, yet...I want to keep them on the vines as long as possible.


That's me with the pumpkemons right now. At least a half dozen ready, but leaving them on till we're ready or the vine dies


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Good news, bad news. I have about 6 pumpkins that are bigger than softballs. The bad news, I killed two new vine borers tonight. I really hope that they did not lay a bunch of eggs.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I also have good news & bad news ...
I now have 8 Jack 'O Lantern pumpkins set, but my Big Max plant is just about dead. After our last rainstorm it was really weepy/wimpy and has not perked up since. No bugs, no yellowing. I just don't know what it could be


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Heat maybe? mine always struggle through July/August heat


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

When my vines were young, both this year and last year, they would droop in the middle of the super hot and sunny days...then they would perk back up in the evening and look perfect again. I would combat this issue by using sun shade material in the middle of those days until they were strong enough to go without. They can also droop if they need water, and will perk back up shortly after being watered. Other than that, I'm not sure what would make them droop without any other signs of disease or such...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Last night, I used Sevin dust on all of the base plant vines, plus where I could see a good intersection of vines. I went through a whole can. And this morning I sprayed about a 1/2 gallon of OrthoMax on all the plant vines that I could reach. I was careful to avoid the bees.

I have such a wonderful collection of morning bees about maybe 50-60. A nice variety of honey looking bees, tiny bumble bees and some wasps that like to fly around for attention but have no interest in the flowers. The whole experience when I visit in the morning is mother earth like, I really do not want to enclose the whole patch with lightweight garden fabric.

I built a cover using pvc pipe and fabric this weekend, but it looked like an episode of Breaking Bad with a backyard meth lab. I took it down Sunday night, until I can figure a better way of removing the fabric top. Plus, I thought my VB problem was over- boy was I wrong. Ideally, I would like to open it up during the early mornings and close it at lunch time. If I trap a few bees, do you think they can survive the night okay? 

But I do not want to lose any more plants to VB !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

As we were just talking about this on another thread, I figured I'd bring it up here...
We have been having early to mid Fall like weather this month, instead of the normal killer hot and humid summer weather. My pumpkins now think it's Fall and are seeming to go into that mode...they seem to be done producing, and the pumpkins I currently have are what it looks like I'm going to get. It's still a nice amount, but no where near what I got last year! My two potted vines are just about done for, and I'll have no choice but to harvest their pumpkins soon here...my main plant is still going strong and huge but, just today, I started to notice small signs of it going into Fall mode, as well. The low humidity, no rain, wind and mid range temps are spreading powdery mildew easily, as well. It just started to hit my main plant. Also, without the normal summer heat and sunshine, I worry my pumpkins won't ripen correctly. So far, they look good, but we will see how it goes. Don't get me wrong, I love this weather...but my plants don't!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is the latest pic of my main pumpkin plant. Also, I had some visitors to my patch, today. This stunning little butterfly has been chillin' on my vines all morning. He is a curious little guy, and actually followed me all over the yard as I watered everything, then followed me back to the pumpkins, lol. Everywhere I went, there he was. It was pretty cool! Then, I heard a rustling, and saw a big ol' toad hanging out in the shade of the vines. Mr. Chipmunk was in there, too, as he is every day, but I never seem to have my phone or camera on me when he pops out to say hi, lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a Red Spotted Purple, it mimics the pipe vine swallowtail so predators dont eat it. Very striking, I'm jealous.

I've been out studying the local bees, myself.
Long horned sunflower bees:









Taking advantage of a cool morning, I went out before they woke. 









Clustering for warmth as these solitary bees don't have a communal hive.



















Sweat bee









Squash be cuddling up for the day


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Evil grasshoppers in the corn...










bring out their predators....

2 striped blister beetle, who's young seek out grasshoppers to burrow into..








Ttachytes wasp, who implants eggs into the grasshopper


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Red Spotted Purple...thanks for letting me know the name!! I've had many different kinds of butterflies, usually different colored Swallowtails and some Monarchs, but this one is new to my yard. 
I love seeing all the bees in my flowers. Bees are so cute! Love your pics!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Below is a picture of my biggest pumpkin to date. He is approaching the size of a basketball. I have three or four others just a little smaller, and about 10 or so approaching softball size. I am going to go out tomorrow and try to ween out the ones that are growing on the same vine.

To say the least, the pronounced death of all my female flowers by a fellow member based on a yellow female bulb was totally incorrect.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I tried pumpkins every year we have lived here in SoCal until this one (so, eight years). Each time, even my set females would die very soon. It's the excessive heat...I think. (100F or so for three months in a row without relief.) I've tried shading, lots of watering, different potting mixes, everything I could think of, but always, I end up with nothing...so sad. 

So this year I'm trying gourds. I don't know why, but gourds (small to medium size) do tend to work out for at least a few to harvest. I started very late - just a few weeks ago. I have vines, lots of males and a few growing (but not yet fertilizable) females. It is hilarious because one of the vines is growing straight up one of my palm trees! Kind of incongruous! I will post pics later.

When I lived in Northeastern PA for two years, I had success with pumpkins (standard Howdens). So sad that I really can't do the "big guys" any more!

I love seeing everyone's pics. Keep posting.


----------



## QueenBee (Jun 27, 2013)

WitchyKitty, I hope you don't mind I borrowed your wonderful idea and planted my JBL's so they could grow up along my porch.


WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, yay!! The new pumpkin thread! I have my seeds, and my little mini pumpkin garden plot is all cleaned up, but the weather has been way too cold to start planting. I planted at the beginning of June last year and had a great turn out, so I will most likely wait until then again...or late May, at the earliest. IF it ever warms up, anyway. The way the weather has been with below average temps, I worry I won't be able to start planting until July!! I had my mini pumpkins growing up to and along my garage roof last year...it was CRAZY! Lol, I think I may keep them snipped back this year a little and only let them grow up to the roof, but not along it. It looked awesome, but was killer difficult to keep up with and trained. We shall see when the time comes.


----------



## QueenBee (Jun 27, 2013)

I need help!!! I live where it is usually hot and very dry in the summer months, however we have had a ridiculous amount of rain the past month. A few days ago we had a torrential downpour with dime size hail which battered my plants. They all look like they are on the verge of death! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. It's so sad


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

QueenBee said:


> WitchyKitty, I hope you don't mind I borrowed your wonderful idea and planted my JBL's so they could grow up along my porch.


Awesome! Share pics if it works!! The vines sometimes need a little help climbing...I use thin strips of soft cloth or garden fabric to tie the vines loosely up with as they grow. 

As for your heavy rain issue, I am not sure of what you can do to help that. Hopefully, they will perk back up...


----------



## QueenBee (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the tips...I'll keep you updated. BTW your JBL plants look AMAZING!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

QueenBee said:


> Thanks for the tips...I'll keep you updated. BTW your JBL plants look AMAZING!!!


Thanks!! 
Oh, I just reread and saw you had hail, too. Hmmm...if it's hail damage, they may pull though. When mine were seedlings, storms came through and beat the heck out of them, breaking stems, leaves, ect. They toughed it out and made it, though. I don't know how badly damaged yours are, but hopefully yours will be okay, too, once they get over the shock of getting hailed on. Do you use any fertilizers or soil additives? I don't know if it would help or not, but maybe a small dose of fertilizer would help the battered vines strengthen up a bit?? (If they are still very, very wet from rains, be careful of how much liquid types of fertilizer you use, if you chose to use them, though, as you don't want to drown them worse, lol.)


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I love seeing everyone's pictures. Sadly I pulled all but one of my vines up and even it doesn't look too good. All my vines had split right at the base and were slowly dieing off. Not sure why they split. I found no bud inside the vines.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

We have an accidental patch. Where we used to live, we would leave our pumpkins out for a while after Halloween so squirrels could snack. Well, we don't seem to have many squirrels here, so that was a bad idea, then it snowed and the rotting pumpkins were under the snow for a while. Now we have a pumpkin patch, lol. 

I have NO idea what to do with it. It's next to the accidental catnip patch which has done really well without intervention, but the pumpkins... I don't know what to do about them. They are very near the porch. The flowers seem to be going well, but should I thin out, or try to spread the vines out? Next year, we'll plant on purpose in a better place and read up on how to care for them.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I finally experienced that fantastic growth spurt that pumpkin growers talk about. The two photos below were taken about ten days apart. the patch vines doubled or tripled in those ten days. Totally crazy!!! 

PS. If you look closely you can see a pumpkin that set in the top right corner during those ten days that is bigger than a softball.


July 22nd












August 2nd


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

matthewthemanparker said:


> I love seeing everyone's pictures. Sadly I pulled all but one of my vines up and even it doesn't look too good. All my vines had split right at the base and were slowly dieing off. Not sure why they split. I found no bud inside the vines.


Vines can split...I think it can be from growing to fast, moisture, ect...but, usually, it's from stress on the vine. Some of mine did, this year. I read that you could close them back up by using twist ties or soft cloth to tie them closed until they heal back together...kind of like you do if you cut yourself and need stitches or sutures. I had to do this, and they held up just fine and didn't die.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

melissa said:


> We have an accidental patch. Where we used to live, we would leave our pumpkins out for a while after Halloween so squirrels could snack. Well, we don't seem to have many squirrels here, so that was a bad idea, then it snowed and the rotting pumpkins were under the snow for a while. Now we have a pumpkin patch, lol.
> 
> I have NO idea what to do with it. It's next to the accidental catnip patch which has done really well without intervention, but the pumpkins... I don't know what to do about them. They are very near the porch. The flowers seem to be going well, but should I thin out, or try to spread the vines out? Next year, we'll plant on purpose in a better place and read up on how to care for them.


How close together are each of the plants, and how big are they already? It's hard to say without seeing your plants. I'm not sure what can be done at this stage of the year, but next year, if you plant, make sure to give them each ample room to grow and spread so they have good airflow around each plant and don't fight for nutrients. This promotes healthy, strong plants and reduces bug, mold and disease issues.
You can very carefully, and slowly, slightly move and train your current vines a little each day to go where you want them to if you feel they are in the way or too crowded in one spot. I know people who had accidental (volunteer) vines who just left them alone and they produced a few pumpkins for them just fine, too. Just make sure they get watered when the soil starts to dry, as pumpkins will need deep drinks of water to grow. (but don't keep the soil soggy!!) I also add a little fertilizer once a week or so, and hand pollinate...things you may want to look into for next year if you grow a patch.


----------



## QueenBee (Jun 27, 2013)

That's good to know WitchyKitty (that yours survived the hail) I now have hope! I haven't used any fertilizer other than in the beginning but I plan on going to get some today. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

QueenBee said:


> That's good to know WitchyKitty (that yours survived the hail) I now have hope! I haven't used any fertilizer other than in the beginning but I plan on going to get some today. Thanks for the tips!


(Just make sure you don't over fertilize. That can harm plants, too.) I hope your plants make it!!  Let us know if they do!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, one of my two smaller plants that I thought were done for the year just had a female open this morning! I Hand pollinated it before I left for work, so we will see if the vine is strong enough yet to fully set this new one. The vine has to live long enough to get it fully grown and ripened...
It looks like I may have some more getting ready to open in a day or two, as well, on my big, main plant. Here's to hoping I get another good batch in the next couple weeks...that'll bring my JBL totals up closer to last years amount!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

So...is it okay for me to put my gourds up here?  As I said, I'm not trying for pumpkins per se this year. I have a mix of autumn gourds, plus "pumpkins on a stick" (which are actually peppers, but look like tiny reddish-orange pumpkins).

Well, I have my first baby! I didn't even notice her starting! I know she has "set" because of her size. Here is a pic of her, a pic next to my hand for size, and the vine growing up my palm tree. p.s. Sorry for my ugly hands! I have very ugly hands for a woman.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Of course you can put gourds up! People post about Autumn squash, gourds and pumpkins here. It's all in the same family. My Jack Be Little pumpkins are, in actuality, a type of gourd...everyone just considers them mini pumpkins.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, thanks, WitchyKitty!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, I've been debating the pumpkins on a stick for a few years, let me know how they do (I thought they were eggplants though?). What kind of gourd is that?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Oh, I've been debating the pumpkins on a stick for a few years, let me know how they do (I thought they were eggplants though?). What kind of gourd is that?


I will! So far there are no fruits at all, just leaves. And yes, sorry, you're right, they are an eggplant. Don't know where I got the peppers idea.

My gourd is from a medium and small assorted mix so I don't know what she'll be yet.  But I'm guessing some oblong variety.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I have pumpkins on a stick but no pic yet. The plant was thick and full but something kept eating tiny holes in the leaves,then alot of the leaves turned brown and dropped off. I now have buds tho' so it looks like it's recovering.
I also grew snake gourds this year. I built this arbor back in may for my grapes you can barely see peeking under the gourds which have gone crazy. The gourds aren't forming very fast and there are some only pinkie sized so far. Is it strange that it only blooms at night?
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=206552&d=1407128092


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Deadna, I have never heard of gourds budding at night, but perhaps someone more knowledgeable than I will hop on to give some input. Mine all bloom in the early morning, as the sun is coming out. However, I did want to say - your arbor is amazing! I LOVE it! (And I love snake gourds.)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

It's not completely abnormal for the blooming at night, and a lot have the flowers close in the mid morning. In fact, squash bees, which are a species specialist of cucurbits (squash, cucumbers and gourds) have adapted to be active at night as a result. One of the only bees that don't need the sun for navigation.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

A Monday morning salute to the pumpkin warriors that were trimmed off the vine due to excessive pumpkins on one vine. I appreciate your effort little guys.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Flowers blooming at night?? I have never heard of that...unless you are lucky enough to have some night active bees, how would they ever get pollinated? I would be out there hand pollinating, for sure! There aren't any bees hanging out around my patches at night...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Harvested 4 on Saturday. Have about 8 or 9 more on vines still. More possible to set this week.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, Im not expecting big things this year. Between critters, squash bugs, and now mold, I'll be lucky to get 3 small ones. I'm fighting, but I'm losing. lol

I'm a bit upset to say the least, especially after such a successful crop last year. 15 pumpkins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The powdery mildew is now all over my main plant. The weather has just been too perfect for it's spreading. The most I can do now is keep spraying it down to slow the destruction until all my pumpkins are ready. What a crummy season for pumpkins, gourds and squash. I go ahead and plant myself an extra plant this year and end up with less JBL's than last year...go figure.  At least I have enough for decorating and taking to the graveyard...as long as they hold up that long, anyway, if I end up having to harvest them early.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> A Monday morning salute to the pumpkin warriors that were trimmed off the vine due to excessive pumpkins on one vine. I appreciate your effort little guys.


If it were me, I'd paint faces on those baby pumpkins and give them a chance to be Jack o Lanterns before they shrivel, lol. Make them happy for a day!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> Yeah, Im not expecting big things this year. Between critters, squash bugs, and now mold, I'll be lucky to get 3 small ones. I'm fighting, but I'm losing. lol
> 
> I'm a bit upset to say the least, especially after such a successful crop last year. 15 pumpkins.


Oh no, so disappointing.  I hear ya.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> If it were me, I'd paint faces on those baby pumpkins and give them a chance to be Jack o Lanterns before they shrivel, lol. Make them happy for a day!


I agree. Why the heck not?  That would be cute.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

WitchyKitty said:


> Flowers blooming at night?? I have never heard of that...unless you are lucky enough to have some night active bees, how would they ever get pollinated? I would be out there hand pollinating, for sure! There aren't any bees hanging out around my patches at night...


Here is a pic I took tonight at 9pm as they were opening. I noticed they also stand straight up on top of the arbor,nearly 2 feet taller as the night goes on. No need to pollinate,I've seen lots of gourds starting.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty; said:


> If it were me, I'd paint faces on those baby pumpkins and give them a chance to be Jack o Lanterns before they shrivel, lol. Make them happy for a day!



That is a good idea. Unfortunately, they have already gone to the big compost in the sky.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hmmm, somethings eating my corn...they better not move on to the pumpkins.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> hmmm, somethings eating my corn...they better not move on to the pumpkins.


Maybe it is time to break out the non-organic bug killer.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Not bugs, squirrel/raccoon/skunk in order of likelihood.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was just re-reading last year's PP Thread and I cannot believe how far along the pumpkin growing timeline my plants are compared to last year...they are quite literally almost a month ahead from 2013's patch. It's crazy. Going by that timeline, my vines might not last too much longer, meaning, if they don't, I'll have to harvest early...what am I going to do with all these JBL's until October?? Do any of you have any storage preferences that worked well for you? Warm/cool...dry/humid...dark/light...what's the best material to set them on? I know I lost some of mine last year that were harvested earlier in the season...this year may be even earlier, now. I want to make sure I store them in a place that will give them the best chance possible to not get mushy. I've read different opinions online, but I'd like to hear what you guys have done...if any of you know, anyway...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We just kept the minis inside last year. JBL's, and the greem/yellow things that were supposed to be JBLs. Looking back, looks like we harvested September 5th for the minis. Put them on display through Thanksgiving at which point I cut open a bunch to save the seeds, and Talia kept half dozen in her room. The ones she kept started having casualties at new years. The last one was put down March 29th this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, it was early Sept. when I harvested my first batch...and some of those didn't make it after storing them in the basement. The next batch that was harvested a bit later in Sept. lasted a long time...but the weather was cool enough to leave them outside at that point. I know mine won't be going in the basement this year, lol, but now I need to decide if it would be safe to leave them in the garage or if I should try to find a place indoors for them. I'm not sure where I'd put them in the house...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

News says the town where my Uncle's farm is is flooding...that can't be good on the pumpkins. Especially since the farm is at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> News says the town where my Uncle's farm is is flooding...that can't be good on the pumpkins. Especially since the farm is at the bottom of the hill.


That definitely doesn't sound good...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> News says the town where my Uncle's farm is is flooding...that can't be good on the pumpkins. Especially since the farm is at the bottom of the hill.


Well, lets hope that is a case of media sensationalism and that there is only spot flooding. I am already nervous about losing mine after three months of parental care. I can't imagine what losing a farm's worth of pumpkins must feel like.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...so I say that my plants look like they are done producing for the season...today I wake up to find all three have opening females, lol. Maybe I will get a few more JBL's after all.

Another female bloomed up past the roof of the garage. I was going to pollinate it, but I pulled out the ladder, looked up, saw there were 3 bees in it and thought, "Nah". I didn't feel like climbing...the bees could handle that one, lol.


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

I wish I would have noticed this thread a lot sooner. I would have posted my pumpkin patch pictures from beginning to end. Maybe next year. I did however decide to harvest some of my pumpkins yesterday. Orange pumpkins are Howdens, Pink pumpkins are Porcelain Doll, Blue pumpkins are Blue Moons, Green pumpkins are Fairytales, and White pumpkins are Casper.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Skeletor said:


> I wish I would have noticed this thread a lot sooner. I would have posted my pumpkin patch pictures from beginning to end. Maybe next year. I did however decide to harvest some of my pumpkins yesterday. Orange pumpkins are Howdens, Pink pumpkins are Porcelain Doll, Blue pumpkins are Blue Moons, Green pumpkins are Fairytales, and White pumpkins are Casper.
> View attachment 206920
> View attachment 206921
> View attachment 206922
> View attachment 206923


They all look fantastic!!!! Love all the different varieties everyone grows. Yeah, they do this thread every year...usually starting it in the spring when we start tilling the patches...so watch for it next year and you can show all your pics, beginning to end!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Dang, and I thought I was doing well.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Not bugs, squirrel/raccoon/skunk in order of likelihood.


My wife and I use a product called "Liquid Fence". It's an egg solid based formula that stinks REALLY bad when you spray it on the plants. When it dries, the smell diminishes to where most humans can't detect it but the critters won't want any part of it. Just a word of advice though, don't spray it until your ready to go inside for the evening, it's nasty stuff!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I was greeted by these large blossoms in our accidental patch when I left for work early this morning: 


















I'm excited enough about this that I'm going to try it on purpose next year, with proper mounds and better light, etc. We may not get anything out of these yet, but (knock on wood) the critters are leaving the area alone and I haven't noticed many bugs. (I am SO not a gardener. This and the catnip are the most successful plants ever and they were both accidental. Here's a pic of the 'nip for evidence


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

^Thanks for the pictures. Pictures are always appreciated.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Pumpkin Input Please. 

I will have some pumpkins that I will not be able to easily set upright. I am just getting to many vines crossing everywhere. My question is: Can you grow a nice large variety pumpkin on its side?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My Uncle (differrent one than the one that grows for me now) plants Atlantic Giants every year and doesn't stand them upright. 

lessee, I haven't used his for years, just too big for me...

Here's my aunt carving one behind my son (who's cleaning an old zeb's, basketball size for reference). Note the flat side to the camera where it grew. Best photo of one I have, digitally. 










Now, sometimes we used to have to put a block under a deformed bottom to get them to stand up right, but that's what we used through my childhood.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, whatever is out there ate my entire second planting of corn. 

Rain lately has brought powdery mildew flourishing through my pumpkins as well. Sprayed neem oil on the pumpkins, and capsaicin on the corn. Hoping to salvage the pumpkins at least, but worried whatever will move on to them next.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> So, whatever is out there ate my entire second planting of corn.
> 
> Rain lately has brought powdery mildew flourishing through my pumpkins as well. Sprayed neem oil on the pumpkins, and capsaicin on the corn. Hoping to salvage the pumpkins at least, but worried whatever will move on to them next.


Hmmm, I wonder what could be eating all that corn so fast? Is it the corn cobs off the plants, or the plants themselves?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, the corn off the cobs. Typically a skunk would knock down the stalks to get to the corn, and a raccoon would peel back the ear and just eat the corn. Whatever this is is eating the husk, hair, and corn and leaving the cobb. I'm guessing it's a squirrel(s) climbing up and chowing down. 

Now, the whole point of planting pumpkins around the corn is to prevent these kinds of intruders...

note to self, Neon pumpkins apparently do not serve this purpose. Vine not prickly enough?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My JBL vines are super prickly...but I still have tons of critters running around in them...some even living under them, lol. I would guess that means big pumpkins must be extra sharp and prickly to keep critters out, huh? 

I wish I cold help you with your, possible, squirrel problems, but I have no idea how to keep them away from corn. I love squirrels, I really do, but they can be such pains when it comes to destroying gardens...


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so jealous of you guys with different colored pumpkins. Would anyone be willing to give or sell some seeds? I have not found anything but "Jack O Lantern", "Big Max" and "Jack Be Littles" in my area for years. I want some cool pumpkins like you guys!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

killerhaunts said:


> I am so jealous of you guys with different colored pumpkins. Would anyone be willing to give or sell some seeds? I have not found anything but "Jack O Lantern", "Big Max" and "Jack Be Littles" in my area for years. I want some cool pumpkins like you guys!


Hahaha...I am jealous of their fun pumpkins, too...but my problem is that I have no where to grow them!

Have you tried ordering them online? There are many places you can order them from.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

Check burpee! This year we are growing porcelain doll (pink) pumpkins. Here we have to start early like julyish be suss frist can hit by October. I adore pumpkins. I keep them displayed all year. My pink pumpkin from last year lasted until around June. In a matter of a few days it started to rot and liquify.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...I am jealous of their fun pumpkins, too...but my problem is that I have no where to grow them!
> 
> Have you tried ordering them online? There are many places you can order them from.


Can you plant in containers? Buy a large Rubbermaid bin and use that. You can only grow the smaller varieties. You just have to put a trellis in the plant or train the vines to grow however you like. Since it'll be in a container you'll need small pumpkins that the vines can support. If you have a fence, balcony, or anything like that, you can use that as a trellis.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

weenbaby said:


> Can you plant in containers? Buy a large Rubbermaid bin and use that. You can only grow the smaller varieties. You just have to put a trellis in the plant or train the vines to grow however you like. Since it'll be in a container you'll need small pumpkins that the vines can support. If you have a fence, balcony, or anything like that, you can use that as a trellis.


I do plant smaller varieties, JBL's at the moment...I have two in large containers and one in the ground growing up a trellis to the top of my garage. Scroll back a bit through this thread and you'll see my plants! Much of my back yard is in shade from all my pine trees, so that's why I have no where to plant larger fancy varieties.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

killerhaunts said:


> I am so jealous of you guys with different colored pumpkins. Would anyone be willing to give or sell some seeds? I have not found anything but "Jack O Lantern", "Big Max" and "Jack Be Littles" in my area for years. I want some cool pumpkins like you guys!


Yeah, you'll have to go online for seeds, attempting to save pumpkin seeds grown 'in the wild' is unpredictable at best due to how pumpkins propogate.
I saved seeds from these green/yellow ones...









and am getting...these:


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep. If your pumpkins were pollinated from another type of pumpkin or squash, the seeds from those pumpkins will grow the hybrid mix version of the two the following year. It's always safer to buy new seeds...unless A: you wouldn't mind possibly getting a hybrid or B: you do hand pollination early in the am before the bees wake up, then cover the pollinated flowers with nylon or such to make sure nothing can get in it to cross pollinate and keep your pumpkin seeds pure.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My neighbor was just out back talking to me on the porch, and I look behind her and her grandson was in my JBL patch trying to pull off a pumpkin!!!!! I was like, "um, hey, no!" then my neighbor turned around and yelled at him and apologized profusely to me. I was stunned that he tried to take a pumpkin right in front of me, his grandmother and my husband! Grrrr...now I have two neighborhood kids to keep an eye on. Sigh...I need to figure something else out for next year, I think...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

electric fence?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> A: you wouldn't mind possibly getting a hybrid or B: you do hand pollination early in the am before the bees wake up.


squash bees are active at night, so even that is not a sure fire proposition.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> squash bees are active at night, so even that is not a sure fire proposition.


I may have left out a step...I think you watch for a female flower and a male flower that will bloom the next day and cover them each with the nylon (or a plastic tiny hole filled bag or cheese cloth) then, the night before they open. In the morning, carefully remove the covering, hand pollinate with the two you had covered, then carefully recover the female again. With this method, the flowers will never be open to bees and only the pollen you put on the flower will be in there. I haven't done this myself, but I've read that's how other pumpkin growers do this to have good seeds for the next year. Here is a link to one of the web pages that talks about this: http://www.bigpumpkins.com/HowTo/Pollinate/


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

killerhaunts said:


> I am so jealous of you guys with different colored pumpkins. Would anyone be willing to give or sell some seeds? I have not found anything but "Jack O Lantern", "Big Max" and "Jack Be Littles" in my area for years. I want some cool pumpkins like you guys!


If you PM your address, I will mail you some of the seeds I harvest for next year. Just tell me which ones you would like. However, I do raise bees, so I don't have to hand pollinate my pumpkins, but I would be more than willing to mail some. I try to keep each variety as separate as I can.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Skeletor said:


> If you PM your address, I will mail you some of the seeds I harvest for next year. Just tell me which ones you would like. However, I do raise bees, so I don't have to hand pollinate my pumpkins, but I would be more than willing to mail some. I try to keep each variety as separate as I can.


Skeletor, first of all I am insanely jealous of your avatar and screen name- two BIG thumbs up!!!! Secondly, it sounds like you have quite the set-up. I would love to see pictures. I have always wanted to add bees and chickens to my ever growing lists of hobbies.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape











I thought it would be fun to keep track of the pumpkins that I have set-up. I also plan on posting a pic of one pumpkin each Sunday.

Maximus was my first and had a two week head start over Bertha and a 3-4 week head start over Gordo. But Gordo earned his name by catching up fast.

The bottom three are about two weeks behind Gordo. Rascal seems to be growing at a faster pace than even Gordo. I still have about 6-8 approaching softball size. There are fewer and fewer female flowers every week so I think the end is getting near for new participants.



Pumpkin Name/Circumference

Maximus.............................36 1/2 inches
Bertha................................30 inches
Gordo.................................37 inches
Dinky..................................23 1/2 inches
Rascal.................................27 inches
Sunshine..............................23 inches


Picture of Gordo:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I have 3 pumpkins that are actually untouched by the bugs, critters, and mildew. I covered each of them with a milk crate for protection and it seems to be working as far as them getting eaten up. Hopefully my patch won't be a total loss this year.


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

Col. Fryght said:


> Skeletor, first of all I am insanely jealous of your avatar and screen name- two BIG thumbs up!!!! Secondly, it sounds like you have quite the set-up. I would love to see pictures. I have always wanted to add bees and chickens to my ever growing lists of hobbies.


It was always my go to cartoon growing up. Ha. We have a pretty good set up. We moved from inside city limits to the country. We have around 17 acres so I can basically have room to do a little bit of everything at here. I've really enjoyed having a bigger pumpkin patch this year. Our small pumpkin patch would take up the whole backyard when we were in town and wifey was not too thrilled when they would sprawl in her landscaping. Ha.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Subscribing to this thread. Currently battling powdery mildew. Trying some baking powder water mixture but have some daconil fungacide one hand if I need to use it. Do you folks use seeds out of your pumpkins to use for planting the following year? If so how to store them and hat varieties are mildew and mold resistant?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Old Man Bakke said:


> Subscribing to this thread. Currently battling powdery mildew. Trying some baking powder water mixture but have some daconil fungacide one hand if I need to use it. Do you folks use seeds out of your pumpkins to use for planting the following year? If so how to store them and hat varieties are mildew and mold resistant?


I don't know about storing seeds...but like we were talking about on the page or so before, there is a chance of getting a hybrid pumpkin if you use you own seeds. Cross pollination can cause the seeds for the next year to sprout into odd rarities, lol, unless you are certain there is no way for cross pollination, which is difficult.

As for Powdery Mildew, I use the baking soda and water mix, too, but with a tiny little bit of milk, as well. It can help to slow the spreading to other leaves/plants...but once it's there, it won't kill it or stop it. You would need stronger stuff than that. I've lost control of my PM and gave up, lol. I'll just let it do it's thing...it's nearing the end of season and most of my JBL's are ready, anyway.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

JBL?? Please elaborate


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Old Man Bakke said:


> JBL?? Please elaborate


Jack-Be-Littles...they are tiny, orange pumpkins. Well, technically, they are actually a gourd, but the whole world considers them mini pumpkins, lol. Those are what I grow each year, at the moment, because they are small enough to trellis and grow up the wall of my garage or in large containers. Most of my grass is in shade from my pine trees, so I have nowhere for a large patch at the moment.

(If you don't know what they are, you can see pics of one of my plants and some young JBLs on page 38...though it's gotten bigger since then, and so have the pumpkins. There's a few pics of nearly fully ripened pumpkins in there, though, so you can get an idea of what they look like.)


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, everyone! Was on vacation for a week, glad to see this thread once again!

So this little one didn't grow at all nor change color in one week's time. I figured it must be mature (it's part of a gourd "mix"). I hope I didn't pick it too soon - it looks like a round bottle gourd to me. Anyone know for sure what this is? It is 4" tall including the stem.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

No idea, but it's cute!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Old Man Bakke said:


> Subscribing to this thread. Currently battling powdery mildew. Trying some baking powder water mixture but have some daconil fungacide one hand if I need to use it. Do you folks use seeds out of your pumpkins to use for planting the following year? If so how to store them and hat varieties are mildew and mold resistant?


I've saved seed, but I don't RELY on saving seeds, as saving seed is like a box of chocolates, you never know what blah blah. It can be fun, and if you've only planted one variety (and no neighbors have any squash plants) you can have a good bet at getting the same thing next year, if you plant more than one variety...well, it's always fun seeing what pops up. 

I just scoop out my seeds, and put them on a paper towel and set them aside till spring, but I have a set of shelves where they can sit undisturbed. You'll also want to save A LOT. I saved a hundred or so, and only about a dozen germinated. 

As for powdery mildew resistance...I'd have to look into what varieties are naturally resistant, they are few and far between. Some seed places offer seeds in generic or "powdery mildew resistant" varieties. The resistant seeds in these cases have a bacterial coating that is known to inhibit mildew (and in some cases bugs too). The idea is this becomes part of the plant, thus the plant becomes resistant. This is similar to some techniques used in some kinds of GM corn, and comes with all the same controversy, so depends on your point of view on what it means for you. 

For me, we tend to eat a few of the pumpkins so I shy away from any seed treatments myself.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Powdery mildew seems like the only problem I haven't had so far. I've got one vine that seems to have exploded overnight (it's wrapped in a muslin bandage, seems to be not actively dying), one that the borers got to that doesn't look so hot (doesn't want to go on the cart just yet, but not feeling happy), and the squash bugs have appeared (hello, Seven my friend, I'm glad these aren't for eating). Seem to have lost a pumpkin where the stem has broken. But, I've also got quite a few good pumpkins going - they seem to be turning orange early, but are still growing (keep on little maxes!) one in particular which is nicely shaped and getting large that I've got sitting upright. Probably about 1 good baby pumpkin per (healthy) plant. Seems like maybe they're not setting as many as fast as they ought to be doing, so I feel a little behind even though it's only just August. Thinking I should break out the Miracle Grow - I haven't done any fertilizing so far (good dirt, things grown here rarely need much help).

And that's my rambling update, since I haven't provided any in a while. Hopefully I'll remember to take the camera out for pictures soon.



(Relevant: I have cornstalks drying and waiting for their final purpose. They have that dry cornstalk smell. Very motivating.)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, powdery mildew just entered my life two days ago. I thought I had gotten the best of it after a chemical treatment, but this morning more leaves are showing signs. It does seem like a constant battle at times.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I'm in a losing battle with the mildew here, so it's all down hill from here.

So, the peak of the garden, the sugars have overtaken the additional trellising I built up. There's a jack be little mixed in with them somehow as well. 










The whole sunflower circle just never really worked. In spots we got 6' tall sunflowers and in other spots things are just too sparse to make an impact. I tried to transplant some from the 'entrance' and 'exit' to the sparse area, but they didn't take. 










Here's a neon, with my son's name etched in, basketball size, ready to harvest. We have at least 4 of these, likely more in the corn. I double checked while taking these pics, and neons have practically NO pricklies along the vine, no wonder they didn't deter anything from the corn...ah well, live and learn. 









This is the ones I saved from the wolf. They are very uniform in size and shape, like a nerf football. They fit in perfect with our neons and sugars for making nice smaller carvers for the younger kids at the party. 










Our corn buffet for whatever's eating it.










Our mystery pumpkins are all getting a similar shape as they grow, and looks like they'll be nice and orange. They range from about twice the size of a JBL:










To something equivalent to a large sugar. 










The mildew taking over the sugars. 










Speaking of the sugars, we have about 10. looks like a couple are softball sized, they'll be set aside to make into cookies. Most are that perfect size I like to grow for the wee little ones to carve.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Powdery mildew will be the end of my plants very shortly, here. It's the only issue I really get at my house, besides the occasional squash bug or two. 
I thought I'd post a pic of some of my Jacks-in-the-Sky, lol. (They were up higher above the gutter line...but the weight of them growing is slowly pulling them downward.)


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

You should make a form of a shelf for them


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My largest pumpkin- Gordo, is really growing well this week. He might add 10 inches in circumference this week. I cannot wait to take measurements this weekend. I refuse to give in to pumpkin mildew. I sprayed yesterday and will spray again this weekend with my fungicide concentrate. It did a good job a couple of weeks ago of limiting the damage. I should have just kept on spraying.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> You should make a form of a shelf for them


Nah, they will be fine. JBL's don't get very heavy.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh, I thought they were full size pumpkins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Oh, I thought they were full size pumpkins.


Lol, no...it would be way too difficult to trellis a full sized pumpkin. The trellis would have to be huge and very strong and you would have to build strong slings for each pumpkin. Usually, JBL's, gourds and small sugars are the one's you can safely trellis...though I have read some people still use slings on trellised sugars if they get too big, just in case. Someday, I'd love to make an archway/tunnel that I could cover in sugar/pie pumpkin vines and have them hang down. I've seen it online before and it looks awesome!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

While watering today, I noticed something took a bite out of one of my baby pumpkins...hmmm, I've never had that happen before. I hope it doesn't continue!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Even the slugs left my JBLs alone last year, wonder what could have done it? 

We've instituted a regiment of spraying milk, baking soda, and neem oil on rotation every other day, and it is definitely having an impact on the mildew. I'd read the the mildew would grow resistant to treatment, so the rotations were supposed to help, and it seems to be. If I can keep these alive to mid-sept I'll be happy.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> We've instituted a regiment of spraying milk, baking soda, and neem oil on rotation every other day, and it is definitely having an impact on the mildew. I'd read the the mildew would grow resistant to treatment, so the rotations were supposed to help, and it seems to be. If I can keep these alive to mid-sept I'll be happy.



I have been using Daconcil (sp?) with very good success. The concentrate is only like $14 bucks and makes about40 applications. Apparently, pumpkin mildew takes twice the dosage than normal blight, spots, etc. Though I know you organic guys hate to buy stuff.  But I am glad to see that you are not throwing in the proverbial towel.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

No new females yet...so far, I just have one matured gourd...hmmm........

Lots of males, obviously, but there always are.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Though I know you organic guys hate to buy stuff.


I'm not totally against chemical warfare, I just consider it more of a last resort. As far as the insects go, I actually consider chemical control inferior to providing habitat for natural predators, but a lot of that probably is my bias as entomology is a hobby, so I just LIKE the bugs, even the bad ones.

After slugs at half my crop last year, for instance, I tore absolutely all refuse from the garden leaving a barren wasteland and the baited the crap out of the entire area, pretty much leaving the slugs nothing to eat but the slug bait, right at the end of fall as they're getting ready to overwinter. left it that way for a few weeks before starting my normal compost routine.

Haven't seen a slug all year. 

Specific to fungicides, I had some chemical fungicide stain my lumina (white) pumpkins a few years ago and it pissed me off, so I've tried to stick with "natural" methods that way. I accept the mildew as a natural process here, stressing the plants each fall actually help ripen anything that has set. It just started a few weeks early this year. In fact, the whole patch seems to be about a month ahead of where it normally is.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> No new females yet...so far, I just have one matured gourd...hmmm........
> 
> Lots of males, obviously, but there always are.


Hmmm...you may be lacking a specific nutrient...pumpkins (and I would think, gourds) need nitrogen, potassium and phosphorus at certain points during growing. If I am not mistake, it's the phosphorus that helps promote flowers and fruit set...potassium, too, I think. Nitrogen is for vine growth, fruit skin thickness, ect. (I am not 100% which nutrient does what, though, so look it up if you think it could be your problem. I am also not for sure when each nutrient should be added when. I want to say phosphorous is added at planting...I am unsure if it can be added later in this stage of the plants life. I have also read the too much nitrogen can delay fruit set. Yeah, lol, this is just stuff I remember reading about, but haven't fully looked into, so check into nutrients if you think that could help you get your gourds growing!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, Witchy. I had actually read that some gourds and pumpkins won't produce females if it is above 80F, and I am wondering if that's actually the problem. I mean I potted these in nutrient-enriched bagged soil only about a month ago or so. It has been in the 90s to the 100s and will stay this way until October, so I'm not sure I have any more hope this year than last year. But on the chance it's a question of nutrients, I will look those up and give it a shot. I do remember getting some females after planting eggshells one year (can't remember what the nutrient was but I had researched that).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've never heard of not getting females if it's hot...I've had no problem getting JBL's, which are technically gourds, in any temp. Very hot last year, very cool this year. It must depend on the exact type of gourd or pumpkin, maybe. Anyway, I hope you figure it out!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

WK, I read the comment about heat and females on a gardening site...I can't remember which one it was now. ETA: maybe gardenweb.com? We have been in the 100s or very close to it (98, 99) for about two months and recently got down to 93-95 each day for the past few days. How hot does it get by you? 

I am going to try eggshells again.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> WK, I read the comment about heat and females on a gardening site...I can't remember which one it was now. ETA: maybe gardenweb.com? We have been in the 100s or very close to it (98, 99) for about two months and recently got down to 93-95 each day for the past few days. How hot does it get by you?
> 
> I am going to try eggshells again.


Normally, in Illinois, in July we have some upper 80's, a lot of 90's and a few above 100's scattered around...and it's usually terribly, painfully, miserably humid, which makes the temps have a feeling of being even higher. This year, our average temp for July was about 79, I think...which is seriously, crazy low and unusual. My poor plants don't know what to do this year, as they think it's Fall already. Won't they be surprised when the temps are supposed to jump back up to near 90's next week...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've heard and believe the heat=decreased females, myself. I think it has more to do with nighttime lows than daytime highs though. If our lows are in the 80s, I havent seen anything ever set, and see fewer females overall


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

As far as I know, we've had 1 female. We have 1 pumpkin growing, and tons of male flowers, but not one other female*. The weather h ere has been all over the place. It hasn't been crazily hot, but we've had some cool nights. 

*I was all set to hand-pollinate. I looked up how to know the gender, how to pollinate, etc., because I thought the local bees had moved on, but they're around, willing and able to pollinate. There's just nothing for them, or me, to do.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

melissa said:


> As far as I know, we've had 1 female. We have 1 pumpkin growing, and tons of male flowers, but not one other female*. The weather h ere has been all over the place. It hasn't been crazily hot, but we've had some cool nights.
> 
> *I was all set to hand-pollinate. I looked up how to know the gender, how to pollinate, etc., because I thought the local bees had moved on, but they're around, willing and able to pollinate. There's just nothing for them, or me, to do.


how many plants? it's not uncommon for the vines to grow one at a time


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

UnOrthodOx said:


> how many plants? it's not uncommon for the vines to grow one at a time


Don't know. It's an accidental patch! There are 2 long vines and a bunch of stuff in the middle. It's our first pumpkin plant and its not in a good spot (lots of shade. We'll do it on purpose next year!


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> WK, I read the comment about heat and females on a gardening site...I can't remember which one it was now. ETA: maybe gardenweb.com? We have been in the 100s or very close to it (98, 99) for about two months and recently got down to 93-95 each day for the past few days. How hot does it get by you?
> 
> I am going to try eggshells again.


Feed nitrogen early for leafy growth and then phosphorus and potassium when things start to flowers. That's pretty much for anything, not just pumpkins. And a lot of plants were set fruit in heat. Where in SoCal are you? I'm inland and between the drought and the heat, have pretty much given up trying to garden. I didn't do pumpkins this year, because they take too much water. My tomatoes have barely set any fruit.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape











I knew Gordo was putting on some good size, in fact over nine inches in a week. Really impressive, but to my surprise that was not the largest gain of the week.

Sunshine went from 23 to 33 inches in circumference in one week. It might just be that juvenile growth spurt, but Gordo might have some competition on his hand.

Maximus and Bertha have really slowed down. Bertha only put on one inch this week. However, she has the best orange color setting, and as a result she is my pumpkin of the week.

And we have a new pumpkin in the race. Hilda is on a pace not seen since Gordo was young. Hilda measures in at 28 inches in circumference in her first week. If I was a betting man, it looks like it will be Gordo, Sunshine and Bertha for the title.


Pumpkin Name/Circumference/Increase from previous week

Maximus.............................39 inches.............2 1/2 inches
Bertha................................31 inches.............1 inch
Gordo.................................46 inches.............9 inches
Dinky..................................30 inches.............6 1/2 inches
Rascal.................................31 inches.............4 inches
Sunshine..............................33 inches............10 inches
Hilda....................................28 inches............NEW

Picture of Bertha:


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

melissa said:


> Don't know. It's an accidental patch! There are 2 long vines and a bunch of stuff in the middle. It's our first pumpkin plant and its not in a good spot (lots of shade. We'll do it on purpose next year!


Yeah, all sorts of things could be going on then. If there's a bunch of plants overcrowding will prevent females, that would be my guess. Shockingly, shade doesn't hinder much in my experience.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

My mom has porcelain dolls growing!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't had much time to work with my JBL's this week...too many things going on, it's been hectic. I just took a few minutes to check on them. Thankfully, they all still seem to be accounted for...no more theft attempts or animal nibbles. One of them did split open though...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

split? Never seen that before...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> split? Never seen that before...


I know, right? i've heard of giant pumpkins growing too fast and getting splits and such, but a tiny JBL?? I can only assume it knocked against the side of the container from wind or something...but it's a horizontal little split/cut...it's very odd. I'll have to get a better look at it when I harvest it and clean it up...it's all icky.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

...and another one bites the dust. 

Looks like I'll have 3 total pumpkins from the patch this year. Hopefully.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am STILL fighting vine borers. I saw one on Sunday and was like I thought you guys were done. Then yesterday, I knew my albino vines had been droopy and slow for the last couple of weeks. And there it was, a little bit of sawdust on one stem. I ended up pulling 7 of 8 albinos and they all had vine borer grubs in them. On most of them I could not see any entry hole. I just split the vine open until I saw the grub.

I hoping that vine borers are not the reason that two of my larger pumpkins almost came to an immediate halt in growth last week. I HATE VINE BORERS.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I have not posted in a while but here's my update:
This wacky weather has caused some good things and some bad. My JBL seem to be completely unaffected, but my JoL think it's spring again and I have been pollenating females like crazy!. I had only 5 JoL left on my 8 plants, then this crazy weather hit. My existing pumpkins are turning orange and the vines are stretching out even faster and creating more and more little babies! I am overjoyed but I wonder how many of them are going to get big enough by Halloween. Right now, honestly, we have only 2 pumpkins big enough to carve. When the lower temps hit, the JoL thought it was time to stop growing and start turning 
Old pumpkins:
















Biggest pumpkin with new babies:








Old small pumpkin with new pumpkin:








3 new babies next to each other:








Just pollenated this morning!








Even more babies!









My JBLs:

















Continued ...


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Rest of my biggest JBL:

































Here's a couple shots of the front garden. This is about 75% of it:

















I am so glad that I have plenty of JBL to give to my daughter's class!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wish my corn did as well. I'm always surprised how many of the 'last minute' set pumpkins get all nice and big by halloween. If you stop watering a week or two before harvest, they'll all at least start to ripen up too.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

HELP!! What should I do? I found mildew on a ton of leaves today!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

killerhaunts said:


> HELP!! What should I do? I found mildew on a ton of leaves today!


Well, you have several choices. All of these choices can help to slow down the spread, but once you have it, it's pretty impossible to get rid of. You can buy neem oil and spray the leaves down...it leaves a coating on the good, unaffected leaves to help block the powdery mildew from sticking and spreading. This is probably the best choice. Second, you can go the cheaper route, like I usually do, and fill up a spray bottle with water, a pinch of baking soda and a couple teaspoons or so of milk...shake it up and spray the leaves with that. It doesn't work as well as neem oil, but it helps a little for some people. With the neem oil or milk water spray, do this about once a week in the morning. Last resort, and least helpful, is to grab your hose, put it on a good strong spray and, in the morning, not night, give all the leaves a good spray down every so often to help knock off any spores. I do the milk spray and the water hose spray every week...obviously dont spray the leaves RIGHT after you sprayed them with neem or milk, though, as that would wash it all off. 
Also, I found, in the early stages, that removing the severely infected leaves and throwing them away in the garbage will help slow the spreading, too. (Don't throw infected leaves into compost or anywhere that it can still spread to other plants...put them in the garbage.)
At this point in the season, I usually just let it go and do it's thing because my pumpkins are mostly grown and near harvest ready...but if you stil have young pumpkins growing, I'd ty to fight the PM as much as you can until they are closer to harvest.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Powdery mildew, welcome to the club. 

It's not a death sentence, and it seems to be a natural course for my pumpkins here. In addition to what WitchyKitty has already said, there's a number of commercial fungicides on the market that can help. Copper Sulfate works quite well in my experience, but it WILL stain any white pumpkins you have, so shy away if you have those. 


I'm circling in on the end of the season, myself. About 2 weeks before we harvested last year, now. I'd like to get 3 weeks, but I don't know if my vines will make it that long.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah, I forgot to add in about the fungicides. I've never used them, so I forget to mention them as I don't know much about them.
Mine won't make it that long...I'll probably be harvesting at the end of August, early Sept. Actually, one vine needs to be harvested about right now. It was the first to get the PM this season and there's pretty much no leaves left. I've been slowing my watering already. I really hate to harvest this early...but there's just no choice.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's interesting...remember that JBL that one of the neighbor kids pulled from the vine, dropped and broke? Well, it was just a couple small areas on one side that broke open. I set it on the windowsill, with the wounds facing the frame, and it's still just happily sitting there, lol. The wounds kind of scabbed over, I guess you could say, so it hasn't rotted yet. I get to enjoy it for a little while, lol, and it gets to be a happy little loved pumpkin. 
I just removed that oddly split open one from the vine, today, and I am hoping it will do the same and kind of heal over so I can enjoy it, as well, for a little while. I just set it on the sill next to the other. 

LEAVE NO PUMPKIN BEHIND!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Do any of you that got Powdery Mildew plant near or in corn? I was afraid it would spread to my ears of corn so I cut all of the ones with the spots off.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've never seen it leap to corn here. Grapes, yes. Corn, no.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, first day of school, my girl wanted to take one of our lil pumpkemons for show and tell, so first harvest. Smallest ripe one I could find. 










"and then I can put it in my room after!"


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Adorable, UnOrthodox! Your little one is a chip off the old haunt! Hope she had a great first day at school. She is a very pretty little girl.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I've never seen it leap to corn here. Grapes, yes. Corn, no.


I have grapes fighting for space on the arbor with my snake gourds. The gourds are covered with mildew but the grapes are fine...I was worried about them catching it. About 10 feet away is a magnolia that is covered in mildew...as a matter of fact it was the first plant that got it so I guess it spread it to my gourds. I've been spraying the milk/baking soda mix with some results. My gourds are 4-5 feet long so I hope they make it.


----------



## QueenBee (Jun 27, 2013)

Wanted to share my JBLs....it's been a horrible year for gardening!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Is the camera off or are those actually white? Might have got baby boo pumpkins in a JBL package, haven't seen white young on mine before.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, my JBL's always start out yellow and turn orange. They are never white. Those must be Baby Boo's...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Not sure what to do...my two smaller vines have completely died off now...I still have the JBL's hanging from the vines. I planned on stopping watering for a week so I could safely harvest them, but now it has suddenly started raining like crazy every day! They really need to come off the vines, but the soil has been soaked daily, meaning they haven't had that dry out time. Anyone know what I should do? Should I just go ahead and harvest them, even though they have been quite watered lately?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape









 The story this week is vine borers, vine borers and more vine borers. I posted earlier that I lost about 8 of my albino pumpkin vines. But I planted them late as replacements and they had not even begun to flower. So no real loss there.

However, today I lost my first pumpkin to vine borers- Bertha. She had stopped growing and today she had crossed over. And the ever present vine borer grub sawdust exit hole was near the bottom of the pumpkin.

At first I wanted to cancel the "Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape" post. But I figured that I wanted to honor Bertha, and also to document the difficulty of growing pumpkins in Georgia. The warm summers lends to at least two life cycles of vine boreres.

Anyway, most pumpkins have slowed down in growth and I hope it is not because of VB.   Hilda was the only one to post a tremendous growth spurt at 9 inches in one week.


Pumpkin Name/Circumference/Increase from previous week

Maximus.............................41 inches.............2 inches
Bertha................................31 inches.............Pumpkin Heaven
Gordo.................................49 inches.............3 inches
Dinky..................................34 inches.............4 inches
Rascal.................................34 inches.............3 inches
Sunshine..............................40 inches............ 7 inches
Hilda....................................37 inches............9 inches

Last portrait picture Bertha and one of her VB exit hole wound. I performed a pumpkin autopsy and saw the vine borer trail inside but did not see any more grubs.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I finally got substantial flowers on my vines the last few days. Only one female and I hand pollinated her. Looks promising already. I'm hoping to see more this week.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

For anyone interested, I just wanted to announce that my book, "America's Greatest Pumpkin Patches" is now for sale on Amazon.com. Here is the link if you are interested.

http://www.amazon.com/Americas-Grea...-1&keywords=americas+greatest+pumpkin+patches


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, the mystery of the pumpkin with the odd split in it has been solved...bugs. Something was burrowing into it. I saw the exit hole today, then found the same split on another one and the bug holes there, too. No idea what the bug is that is doing it. For the reason of the bugs, the vines being dead and a sudden wicked storm popping up, I had to run out and harvest my two small container grown vines. So, after losing two to the mysterious bugs, I got 6 total from those two plants...one of them very small, though.









Now, three of these pumpkins had odd issues...they look exactly like they were painted orange and the paint started to chip off! I have never seen this before and have no idea how it happened. I wonder if they will rot, or if this odd chipping of the outer shell will be okay. 









Sigh...so far, not a good harvest. I'm hoping the JBL's on the main in ground vine will be in good shape at harvest!! There's a lot of them on that vine, so here's to hoping!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

That's what slugs did to some of mine last year. The ones they didn't eat whole.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> That's what slugs did to some of mine last year. The ones they didn't eat whole.


The chipping? Did the non-eaten ones live, or will mine probably rot soon?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah, the chipping. They lived, it kinda scarred over, but they were not JBLs, would assume they'll be fine.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wet. Humid. Hail. Yeah, the patch is on the last legs.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> For anyone interested, I just wanted to announce that my book, "America's Greatest Pumpkin Patches" is now for sale on Amazon.com.


So, how does one objectively select "The Greatest"? Size? Acres? Number? Varieties? Side attractions?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Wet. Humid. Hail. Yeah, the patch is on the last legs.


My weather went from way too cool and dry all summer long, to suddenly, within the last few days, extremely hot, humid and rainy...and today's nasty little storm. Really took a toll on my pumpkins and vines. It's only a matter of time before I have to harvest the main vine, too.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I purchased some copper sulfate fueled fungicide this weekend. I applied it on Monday. I am following Unorthdox lead and switching up my plant treatments. I also followed up a couple days later with BugBGone Max. And I made sure to douse the pumpkins also. I know vine borers are almost untouchable, but maybe I sprayed a few eggs.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I salute your efforts, Col. Fryght. The little buggers just ARGH /grumbles

I've half given up, I'll get what I get. I've got one normal-pumpkin-sized on a vine that's clearly dying, a couple that seem to be ripening before they get very large, one that exploded itself (deep cracks, but seems to be from the inside - pumpkin blowout? it's still pretty small), and more grass than I know what to do with. (Didn't I say at the start here that I hated weeding? Why did I do this again? My dreams of jumbo-pumpkins seem to be fading with my will to pull grass and the rising temperatures.)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Which variety jumbos did you plant? I could ask my uncle his secrets. I've got grass coming out everywhere too, I'll just till it up again in the fall.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Big Maxes. I think my issues all come down to vine borers and having a lazy gardener (read: self).


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I am looking for a seed supply/supplier/store for Powdery Mildew resistant JOL type pumpkins. Does anyone know where to buy them?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

iirc racer variety is what you want. I'll look at my links.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

varieties claimed to be resistant:
http://extension.unh.edu/resources/files/Resource000617_Rep639.pdf

It's a bit of a dated list. I know Johny's has put out Racer plus and Rival since, both PMR, mid sized jacks Rival's are a bigger Racer, but flimsier stems. Don't know what Rupp's done since, and I don't follow the others. Racer has been on my radar for a while, but they sold out before I bought last year.

Johny's you can buy directly:

http://www.johnnyseeds.com/c-42-pumpkins.aspx?source=W_veg_ddcat

Rupp, you gotta find a supplier.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, we had a storm last night, apparently. I went outside this morning to find part of my vine that had climbed all the way up the roof had come unattached and fell down. One of the JBL's was hanging on for dear life, lol, and the other decided to jump for it's life! I reattached the one that was hanging, then went over to check the damage of the one that fell...not a single scratch!! No idea how it fell from the roof unharmed, but it did, and is now sitting on my windowsill. Stem is still a little green, so I am not sure if it will make it, but we will see.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sigh...I take that back...I guess the fallen pumpkin's buddy didn't want to be on the vine without him...more wind came up and knocked the upper vine down yet again. So, meet JBL jumper number two, lol.









I am going to assume the vine is no longer strong enough to support the pumpkins in any kind of wind, so it looks like I will be harvesting in the next couple of days. Going to try to make it to the 1st of September, but if storms keep coming, I don't know if that will happen.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

wind knocked out one of my trellises too, haven't looked at the carnage yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope yours are alright!!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the links UnOrthodOx


----------



## QueenBee (Jun 27, 2013)

Baby Boos? I don't know. The seeds are from a JBL pack. I've never planted JBL's before and thought perhaps the white color would eventually change.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

QueenBee said:


> Baby Boos? I don't know. The seeds are from a JBL pack. I've never planted JBL's before and thought perhaps the white color would eventually change.


JBL's generally start yellow and quickly turn orange. Baby Boos are the same kind of pumpkin, only white instead of orange. You may have bought a package that said JBL's, but it's possible Baby Boo seeds could have been accidentally put in your seed pouch instead. It happens on occasion with pumpkins and gourds. I have never seen a JBL start white...so far, anyway...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Speaking of JBLs...mine are all harvested! 34 total this year. I would have had 37, but bugs and children killed three of them, lol. Sigh.
Anyways, here are a couple pics...a group shot, and a shot of the all sitting in my widows for the time being, lol. I actually like them up there...but once the next two hot days are over, they will go outside to their places around my mums and such. Now, I just hope they make it to Halloween...and hopefully, Thanksgiving, too!! I didn't want to harvest so early, but the vines were beyond dead. What can ya' do?


----------



## QueenBee (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks WitchyKitty, I guess I'll be buying some JBL's to go with my Baby Boos!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

QueenBee said:


> Thanks WitchyKitty, I guess I'll be buying some JBL's to go with my Baby Boos!


It's too bad you didn't live by me...I'd just trade ya' some, lol. I can never find Baby Boo seeds around here.


----------



## QueenBee (Jun 27, 2013)

That would be really nice! BTW yours are beautiful!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

QueenBee said:


> That would be really nice! BTW yours are beautiful!!!


Thanks!! 
Well, when yours are fully ripened and harvested, post pics...I am quite curious to see if they are, in fact, baby boos...or if they somehow turn orange for you!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

The pumpkins look so nice on the windowsill !!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I was able to harvest a total of 5 pumpkins. One has started to rot. LOL This has been a terrible year for me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> I was able to harvest a total of 5 pumpkins. One has started to rot. LOL This has been a terrible year for me.


Well...are the four you have left then, at least, nice pumpkins??


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Speaking of JBLs...mine are all harvested! 34 total this year. I would have had 37, but bugs and children killed three of them, lol.
> View attachment 212077


LOVE that pic. Needed that, been canning tomato sauce and salsa the last 4 days.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I am losing the battle with mildew on my snake gourd vines 
I have alot of gourds that are 4-5 feet long...do I need the vines anymore? I know I am supposed to harvest after a frost kills them but they probably won't make it till then.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have always harvested before frost. The main thing is to look at the stems, for my JBLs anyway, and harvest when the stems start to turn a brownish color (dry out). This year, I had no choice but to harvest all of mine already because the powdery mildew killed the vines completely. So far, they seem alright.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

My count is currently at 14. Two of them cooked down and in the freezer for pumpkin soup (et. all) already as they were a bit soft. I'll cook down any others that show signs of softness. I still have 5 on the vines, though the leaves on my remaining vines are beginning to turn white with mildew.

I'm very satisfied. Don't know if I'll do it again next year as the three plants I had took over my flower beds, bushes, and small trees, but it was a great time.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

We've also been cooking tomato sauce like crazy. Currently near 5 gallons. 

I'm about out of freezer space.


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)

GhostTown said:


> My count is currently at 14. Two of them cooked down and in the freezer for pumpkin soup (et. all) already as they were a bit soft. I'll cook down any others that show signs of softness. I still have 5 on the vines, though the leaves on my remaining vines are beginning to turn white with mildew.
> 
> I'm very satisfied. Don't know if I'll do it again next year as the three plants I had took over my flower beds, bushes, and small trees, but it was a great time.


One thing to try for the white mildew/fungus is a 9 to 1 ratio solution of water and 2% milk.
Meaning, mix 9 ounces of water to 1 ounce of 2% milk.
Bigger amounts can be made, for every 9 ounces of water used add 1 ounce of 2% milk.
Why use 2% milk? I have read that the low ph in the milk is what kills the white mildew/fungus.
Spray it on the leaves at night after sun starts setting and it is not as hot.
Spraying during the day will just dry up your solution and won't have even time to do it's thing.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm at the end of my harvest here so I'm just letting the final pumpkins orange up. Thanks for the advice though. I'll keep it in mind next season.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

My last count was 25 JBL and 12 JO'L. That is not counting the smaller JO'L (as sometimes they grow little and shrivel up and die  ) and all of the JBL I have to pollinate every day. I can't wait for when I can harvest and make a great group shot of them all! I am so happy that not only did I have enough grow to donate to my Daughter's class but they'll get more than one each! Plus my Hubby gave me a great idea. Get a bag of googly eyes and some pipe cleaners and give them to the class to decorate the JBLs! Coolness! I am also glad that I could do this as I found out that our school district can only afford to send the Kindergarteners to the pumpkin patch for a field trip, so now that she's in 1st grade - she'll never get to go there for a school trip again. Good thing to have a mom that has her own pumpkin patch 
Thanks again for all of your knowledge and help with pests, mildew, yellowing, etc.! You are a much better resource than the internet!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My guys are fading fast. Just a month ago I had about 7 Big Max's nearing 40 inches in diameter. I lost one two weeks ago, and another this week. Plus I have two more whose stems are getting mushy so I am sure that I will lose those also. I have 4 that still look good, and three more that are growing beyond softball range. I think I am going to refrain from posting growth rates, since it has started to turn into more of an obituary column.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jackyl48 said:


> One thing to try for the white mildew/fungus is a 9 to 1 ratio solution of water and 2% milk.
> Meaning, mix 9 ounces of water to 1 ounce of 2% milk.
> Bigger amounts can be made, for every 9 ounces of water used add 1 ounce of 2% milk.
> Why use 2% milk? I have read that the low ph in the milk is what kills the white mildew/fungus.
> ...


Yep, this is what I use. I add a pinch of baking soda to it, as well. It helps to slow the spreading to other leaves, but doesn't kill it. You need stronger stuff for that.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Deadna said:


> I am losing the battle with mildew on my snake gourd vines
> I have alot of gourds that are 4-5 feet long...do I need the vines anymore? I know I am supposed to harvest after a frost kills them but they probably won't make it till then.


Depends on what you want to do with the gourds. General rule on pumpkins or gourds is that you want them to harden off, this means the stem needs to get nice and hard. Sometimes it will change color, sometimes not, depends on variety. The skin of the fruit will also get tougher. Once that's done, the plant is done with that fruit and has moved it's energy off to others. In gourds especially, the plant transfers some enzymes to the fruit that help it dry properly. Now, if you're planning to dry your gourds and save them for bird houses, craft projects, or just for years to come, it is considered best practice to leave them out in the field to dry. Let the vine die away to crispy brown nothing before you even think of harvesting. Usually November. If you just cant, and need to remove the vines and want to dry the gourds, consider putting them on a pallet, and choose a WELL VENTILATED area. Air movement is critical, and outside is often best. Rain won't delay the drying, despite being counter-intuitive. Gourds also like to grow mold, THIS DOES NOT MEAN IT IS ROTTING. It's a normal part of the drying process. Getting soft is rotting, and remove it ASAP.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well...are the four you have left then, at least, nice pumpkins??



One of them is, but he's a bit lop sided. The others, well, I guess they'll be decorative pieces. lol


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Depends on what you want to do with the gourds. General rule on pumpkins or gourds is that you want them to harden off, this means the stem needs to get nice and hard. Sometimes it will change color, sometimes not, depends on variety. The skin of the fruit will also get tougher. Once that's done, the plant is done with that fruit and has moved it's energy off to others. In gourds especially, the plant transfers some enzymes to the fruit that help it dry properly. Now, if you're planning to dry your gourds and save them for bird houses, craft projects, or just for years to come, it is considered best practice to leave them out in the field to dry. Let the vine die away to crispy brown nothing before you even think of harvesting. Usually November. If you just cant, and need to remove the vines and want to dry the gourds, consider putting them on a pallet, and choose a WELL VENTILATED area. Air movement is critical, and outside is often best. Rain won't delay the drying, despite being counter-intuitive. Gourds also like to grow mold, THIS DOES NOT MEAN IT IS ROTTING. It's a normal part of the drying process. Getting soft is rotting, and remove it ASAP.


Alot of good info! I want my gourds to dry and paint later but the plants seem to be dying and the stems are yellowing and turning mushy so I don't think I'm going to get the brown crispy vines. They are on a 6 foot arbor and so far the stems are holding the weight of the gourds,I think I will try to lay the gourds across the top lattice for support and circulation. Otherwise the plant just looks bad and I can't wait to do a cleanup job but I'll hold off. Thanks!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, we pulled half the regular patch, and most the minis/sugars last night. 

The sugars were quickly deteriorating to where I was getting worried they might fall off the trellis and break the pumpkins. 










We were also getting some slugs in the main patch again and I didn't want a repeat of the scene last year there. 

So, the sugar harvest. There's still a couple that were on more healthy vines.










About half the regular patch. The rest we got up on buckets and stuff so the slugs couldn't get at them.










We have several more of the lil pumpkemons(striped) out there that werent ripe, and probably twice that many jack be littles on a totally separate trellis that is more healthy. Thing on the little pumpkemon ones is they seem to start turning more green as they dry out. The one we picked for Talia a month ago is turning more green. Funny little pumpkins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love seeing all the harvested pumpkins and gourds!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...where did everyone go?? Did anyone else start harvesting? Anyone able to salvage anything from their crops this year? 
So far, my harvested JBL's are doing good...I haven't lost any to rot yet, that I've noticed. I was worried because of having to harvest early. It seems bringing them inside the house after harvest was, indeed, a good idea. They are all still sitting in my window sills...I haven't decided when I will put some of them outside yet...probably when I buy my larger pumpkins at the end of the month...(I am so scared of them getting stolen...)


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm at the try again next year point. My vines are toast, my few remaining pumpkins are small, and several have been snacked on by our groundhog. I give up.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We'll be harvesting my uncles' patch on the 21st if all goes to plan.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

My pumpkin patch was a bust this year. A lot of the plants got mildew and then a bunch of my plants just stopped growing. I had a bunch of bees that looked like they were doing what bees should be doing but I don't think many of the plants were being pollinated. My JBLs are doing ok I should have a few of them for Halloween.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

kakugori said:


> I'm at the try again next year point. My vines are toast, my few remaining pumpkins are small, and several have been snacked on by our groundhog. I give up.


I understand where you are coming from kakugori. I hope to see your posts next year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, for the few of you that got some pumpkins and gourds to grow, I hope to see pictures!
For everyone else who had bad luck this season with their patches...I hope next year will be better for everyone!! 
This was just an awful year for pumpkins, it seems, for many. I wonder how the large pumpkin patches around here did? I guess I will find out at the end of the month when we start going to them to buy our larger pumpkins...if they had a poor season, as well, then there won't be a good selection and/or prices will be sky high...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

grilling up some of the smallest sugars to make into cookies.


yes, grilling.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, for the few of you that got some pumpkins and gourds to grow, I hope to see pictures!
> For everyone else who had bad luck this season with their patches...I hope next year will be better for everyone!!
> This was just an awful year for pumpkins, it seems, for many. I wonder how the large pumpkin patches around here did? I guess I will find out at the end of the month when we start going to them to buy our larger pumpkins...if they had a poor season, as well, then there won't be a good selection and/or prices will be sky high...



I was looking at the 4 "survivors" from this years battle. They will be good decoration. We always go to the pumpkin patch anyway, so I'll pick up about 4 - 5 big ones for carving there.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We harvested the rest of the main patch at our place. Half dozen more pumpkins. About a dozen more minis as well. But, this one really stands out. Volunteer out in the corn, so no idea of variety, though it strongly resembles the ol zebs I used to grow, but really just the perfect pumpkin to me. My preferred shape, deeply ribbed, nice color, and good stem.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> We harvested the rest of the main patch at our place. Half dozen more pumpkins. About a dozen more minis as well. But, this one really stands out. Volunteer out in the corn, so no idea of variety, though it strongly resembles the ol zebs I used to grow, but really just the perfect pumpkin to me. My preferred shape, deeply ribbed, nice color, and good stem.


Very awesome pumpkin!! That's the shape my husband usually picks out to carve each year.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> We harvested the rest of the main patch at our place. Half dozen more pumpkins. About a dozen more minis as well. But, this one really stands out. Volunteer out in the corn, so no idea of variety, though it strongly resembles the ol zebs I used to grow, but really just the perfect pumpkin to me. My preferred shape, deeply ribbed, nice color, and good stem.


That really is just about perfect!


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have recently learned about Beneficial Nematodes. These will help in killing the vine borer grub/worm and other pests.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

um...nematodes would only be effective on the overwintering population of squash vine borer pupa, and would do nothing to the grub. Basically if you don't have them in the ground already, it's too late for this fall and your best bet would to be to seed your ground with the eggs in the early spring right at thaw, but you'd only be killing any in your immediate area, and since they have a range of a mile or more, that's of questionable usefulness. Squash bugs, maybe. Borers...I don't see it. 

I'd suggest green lacewings (target the eggs) and trichogramma wasps (target the grub) as your first line of defense. Both are available for import from various online suppliers, and be sure to have a proper habitat to support those populations (basically tall grass or corn around your patch, or other wind breaks to let them hunt properly).

Of course all these preclude the use of chemical control. A nice systemic pesticide might very well be the best choice for borers, especially if you're not planning on eating the pumpkins.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

It is good to see some nice pumpkins. I will post pics of my harvest once it is complete. I am trying to squeeze out some last minute growth out of most of them. The vine borer annihilation of so many vines really stunted the growth of almost all my pumpkins. But at least I will have pumpkins to harvest.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad to see many of you had a decent harvest. Between the powdery mildew and a persistent woodchuck I was only able to harvest a couple of small Jack O'lantern pumpkins. I trapped the woodchuck and took him a couple of miles away but it was too late. He took bites out of every pumpkin. Trying to salvage what I have but I'm not sure they'll make it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, the final haul at our place after harvesting my Uncle's place.










The minis.










The surplus sale.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That is a LOT of pumpkins, lol. If I lived near you, I'd come buy a bunch of your extras up!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My uncle had over 200!

they are smaller than normal, but plentiful.


Counting minis, we have right around 275.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Pictures of the Pumpkin Class of 2014. Only three named pumpkins graduated: Gordo, Dinky and Rascal. The second wave of vine borers blew out a lot vines and the named pumpkins stopped growing in August.

But I guess, they had enough energy to set. And two replacement plants in July gave me some small pumpkins in October. I lost a third of my plants during the first wave of vine borers in late June, and probably two/ thirds of my set pumpkins in the second wave of vine borers in early August.

What could have been with Gordo? He is my largest graduate (survivor) weighing in at 46lbs. Not bad for a pumpkin that had his growing season cut short.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love how they look along the fireplace!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> We harvested the rest of the main patch at our place. Half dozen more pumpkins. About a dozen more minis as well. But, this one really stands out. Volunteer out in the corn, so no idea of variety, though it strongly resembles the ol zebs I used to grow, but really just the perfect pumpkin to me. My preferred shape, deeply ribbed, nice color, and good stem.


Now that's a good lookin' pumpkin!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Love how they look along the fireplace!


I guess that would be the classy graduation photo.  It was certainly a struggle this year. I will give it one more year to see if the aggravation is worth it. Growing pumpkins is a great way to kick off Halloween activities in the spring time.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> I guess that would be the classy graduation photo.  It was certainly a struggle this year. I will give it one more year to see if the aggravation is worth it. Growing pumpkins is a great way to kick off Halloween activities in the spring time.


Hopefully, next year's pumpkin season will be better for everyone. It can be very stressful when things go poorly, but like you said, it lets us start to prepare for Halloween/Fall in the Spring, so we all just keep doing it, lol. After the stress of dealing with the neighborhood kids messing with my tiny patch, insects ruining some of them and not getting as many as I should have, I said I might not try again next year...but, I know once April rolls around, I'll be getting the itch to plant...and I most likely will. Lol!


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Col Fright,

Great set of pumpkins!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My pumpkins on a stick have finally started changing color!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, everybody! Well, my pumpkins were (once again) a colossal failure, but lookie what I finally have...ornamental eggplant babies!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So how long from planting did it take to get those lovely eggplants? Wondering if it's even feasible in my area.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> So how long from planting did it take to get those lovely eggplants? Wondering if it's even feasible in my area.


Hmmm...I don't remember the exact date I planted the seeds, but I think about eight weeks?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wishing I would have been taking pictures all the way along.

The lil pumpkemon pumpkins (striped ones)










Well, see that one that's all green striped instead of orange in the back? 

Yeah, about a week after picking, THEY ALL went that color. We were rather disappointed as that's not really what we wanted for our display (we keep the minis as our indoor decor each year). 

Well, I brought a couple to work, and Talia kept a couple in her room, we tossed the rest. So, here, 2 months + after picking.

That green...is disappearing! They are going back orange? The white is getting a little yellowish tinge to it as well. I'm starting to think these might be more gourd than pumpkin, and this is part of the natural drying process. 


I also took some of our mystery pumpkins and saved the seeds. Green and yellow minis 2 years ago to flat small pie sized orange ones this, who knows next...Theoretically, they were closest to the Pumpkemons this year, so maybe crossed with them?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...color changing pumpkins, lol. Yeah, all the mini pumpkin varieties are actually gourds, or so I've read, but everyone just calls them pumpkins. I have bought many of those striped mini pumpkins before and have had them in white/orange, white/orange/green and white/green. If you look them up online, it sayd they can come in any of those three combinations of colors. I always look for the ones that are orange and green striped when I buy them for decor. I have never noticed them changing stripe color from what I originally bought...but maybe they changed before I bought them? I have, however, noticed they do darken a bit to a creamy yellow over time.

You threw out the white/green ones? You could have sent them to me!! Lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey, the boss tossed them after Thanksgiving in favor of this C word stuff. I was lucky to save the couple I did.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Hey, the boss tossed them after Thanksgiving in favor of this C word stuff. I was lucky to save the couple I did.


Hahaha, oh, okay. I thought you meant you tossed them right after you harvested them!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Heavens no, they were up, just not what we expected/wanted since we picked them and most were orange. 

My daughter and I hold on to the minis till they rot, though. The boss tosses em.


----------

